# traditional homemaking: a homemade winter!



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome all mamas! this is our continuing discussion of traditional homemaking. join us to talk about things we're making and learning, and share good old fashioned ideas and homemade solutions.

The original long and very helpful thread can be found here- Traditional Homemaking Skills
The summer thread can be found here- Traditional Homemaking Summer 2009!

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for starting the new thread, artparent!

My dh is home sick today. I am hoping he is well enough to go in to work late. If he stays home all day, it will make me crazy.







I don't have a lot of empathy for him when he is ill, and he is the type who walks around the house moaning. And I really value the space and time I get alone when everyone else is at work/school. Oh, well.

So, my big task today is making dd's bday cake. We have a family party tomorrow, and I want her to have a nice cake. But I have never really made a decorated birthday cake, and I am just not sure I can pull this off. She wants it to be pink; I'd like to decorate it with a pony or something. I'd love to do something 3D, but...*sigh*...it also needs to be very inexpensive. So we shall see.

Beyond that, it's a Friday. I hope to get in my workout and get to Friday prayers. I finished up my second arm warmer, just need to stitch it shut, and then I can start a new knitting project! I want a cowl!


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
I finished up my second arm warmer, just need to stitch it shut, and then I can start a new knitting project! I want a cowl!

LOL. I read this and thought, "a cow would be a really big knitting project and also kind of strange." I figured it out though. We also really want a cow too but it's going to be at least spring 2011.

I'm baking today. And wrapping. And finished up gifts. Feeling a little more positive and energetic - although slightly paranoid from all the CPS stuff.

I really want to just knit!!


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello! I've been lurking on here now and then but with a new thread starting, I thought it would be a great time to jump in.

My name is Heather, I'm 28 with no kids. My husband and I just bought our first house this past fall. It's a fixer upper and we've been working on it this whole time. Once it's to the point that we feel happy with it, we'll call to become foster parents. I'm fixing up the place to be kid friendly from the start.









Trying to go for a natural, warm, cozy, handmade look that's close to nature. I had family over yesterday and my sister couldn't get over how much she loves all the little details we've done.









This week I've been focusing on winterizing our home (it's super drafty!) by making thick curtains for our windows, draft stoppers at the door etc. I'm going to keep my eyes open for cheap rugs.

And I'm knitting fingerless gloves for when I'm sitting at the computer in the evenings or reading a book.

Our bathroom reno is dragging out longer and costing more than expected. We realized we won't have a ton of $$$ for presents so decided to bake cookies and other goodies to give out to family. It's ok, they'll love it.


----------



## happiehart (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd like to jump in too! I saw this in the new posts, and thought yay for me, a homemaking thread


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Welcome, new homemakers!

heather, renovations always take longer and cost more. We're in a 100yo fixer-upper, so we will be working on it for the rest of our lives. So it goes, right?

Yeah, I'd like a cow, too, but not until we do something about our fences. They are not cow-proof. Just ask the sheriff.









We mucked out a pen in the barn today. I am so stinky. Going to clean up and head into town for a couple things while I have the chance.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks artparent for the new thread! I can't believe its winter already... wait let me look out the window again. *sigh*









1jooj - holy cakemaking batman! That sounds like a great cake, I don't think I'd be up for tackling anything 3d or frosting wise. Frosting is my enemy









Sunny - I read cow too! and thought hmmmm well again that's wow... I didn't think cows needed knit items. I kept picturing a sweater in my mind. Yay for baking and some serenity.

I went to the dr yesterday and yes got the dx of sinus infection, as apparently battling whatever I've had for 3 weeks is not good. My dr is nice and appreciates that I'm not a crazed individual needing to have a drug to treat every little thing, but reminded me gently even western medicine has it's benefits. Luckily its just amoxicillin bid 10 days, so I'm also stocking up on yogurt too to keep my gut intact while I'm on this stuff.

This weekend I'm giddy as the GP have agreed to take DSx2 on Saturday for the day. This lets us finish xmas shopping and winterizing the house (more thermal curtains) and have some _alone time_. Then granola making and more attempts at bread.... mmmm bread.


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll introduce myself too, since I've been lurking









dd is 3 today (happy birthday!) and I'm due with #2 late march. I've always loved homemade stuff more than other stuff, and love, love, LOVE creating







. But then dd showed up with multiple food sensitivities and I started researching nutrition and deficiencies, and she clearly didn't like me crafting, and I totally stopped (aside from food, of course). I've been lurking, trying to get inspired again (it's working, thanks!) and in the past week, made a sink mat from old tshirts/towels, and last night made a bathrobe for dd from more old towels









I'm hoping to fall into a groove where I can keep making stuff, cause that keeps me happy/sane, and happier mama makes for a happier dd


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome mamas!!









cowl - planning one; cow - maybe someday, chickens are next in line after a successful vegetable garden. renovations - how great, heather! i'd love to renovate my own home. i'm a persuasive renter







and i am so pleased that our floors are looking GORGEOUS so far, i cannot wait to live with the good, bright wood, so easy to clean, so light in the london grey; continuing crafts with a 3 year old (and a new baby soon!!) - wow,







i have spent much of the last 10 years dealing with food sensitivities, it takes a ton of creativity; time alone in the house - i love it too, ijooj, and rarely have that pleasure.

how do you find time for homemade things? do you do everything else quickly? let everything else go? do you find the homemade stuff goes quickly? or do you include your children? do you make things at the same time as you do other things? or are you just really good at this stuff? did someone you grew up with or lived with inspire you to make things yourself? have you always made things by hand, or is this very new to you?

i'd also love to hear about goals for the coming year, what you want to make or learn how to do.








*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

peeking in, willm post more when im not nak a wriggly toddler


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi, I'm Jenn. I posted once on the other thread, but mostly lurk. I'm under the gun to finish a bunch of Christmas gifts up in time for the holiday. Knitting, sewing, wood working, needle and wet felting







I apparently took on too much this year









I'm trying to make a plan for 2010 as far as having a direction for my crafting. I already have a few ideas of gifts I want to get done and some crafts I want to try or improve upon. I'd like to get some beeswax and continue making candles for my home and for family members, I'd also like to try my hand at soapmaking, but DH has a whole bunch of Lever2000 we bought in bulk that I'm waiting for him to finish and the kids and I have about 1/4gal of California Baby Wash to finish up, too.

My real goal for 2010 is to get my garden going. We have quite a big patch in the yard to use, but we need to get a delivery of topsoil in b/c it's the footprint left by the previous homeowner's above ground pool. The earth is pretty compacted and there's a thick layer of gravel that we've tried moving, but it' just is taking so long. So our plan is to topsoil it all and build lasagna garden beds on top. No tilling, no moving gravel.

I'm hoping to have more time to post to this thread, too.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

hi jenn! what are you woodworking? i used to do this as a kid and at artschool, i was just thinking about learning to use a lathe









hi fern!









i'm also hoping to get my garden producing food. i know i'll get lots of sun in the front garden, so should focus there, but this will be my second round of compost + i'm hoping that i can prune back a tree to let in light. i'm planning to start seeds quite early this year, and try using cloches over seedlings to keep the snails at bay for awhile.

i want to participate in quilting + knitting groups in london, very exciting







and make lots of things for home + gifts.

i want to preserve food, i started learning this year and now i have what i need to do it, and a few skills, i'm hoping to put up a solid pantry









i'd like to learn more about sewing, i may take a dressmaking course







and start making more of my children's clothing, and mine!

i also hope to learn soapmaking, i have a dear friend in london who has a soap company. and i'd love to make candles!

would that this thread were a village we all lived in!

lastly (or probably not) i'd like to start doing all of the above + cooking with my children, since we are homeschoolers, it will be wonderful. my children will be 5 + 10 this coming year, and i think the time is ripe for homemade everything.

if i can finish my animation this year, i will have more time for starting my website again, i have big ideas. i'm tweeting, easing in...

*


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

LOL, well artparent, my wood working is just a simple house like the Kinderkram one







As much as I would love to do more, we don't have the space for any real wood working tools.

I was also just thinking that one of my goals for 2010 is to get organized. We, too, are homeschoolers. We lean slightly to Waldorf inspired in that we follow and celebrate the seasons, try to work w/ natural materials, follow some delayed academics, etc. I have 4 children (3 who are of crafting age 5.5, 4, and 2), so I have a large dresser repurposed as a sideboard in my dining room for art "stuff". Unfortunately, it's a "hot spot" for clutter right now. Everything that doesn't have an immediate home gets put up there. My poor kids can't easily access their art supplies, paperwork gets lost in the shuffle, it's a disaster and I want it fixed NOW. So it's going on the list for January to focus on, along w/ my studio. All I have to say about that room is







:


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Well, I ended up doing something similar to this cake for dd...but I made it a two-layer cake, making a white cake with pureed strawberries for the liquid. Between the layers is strawberry preserves. I surrounded it with flowers made of cupcakes and the birthday message is on some leaves beneath the butterfly.







It looks pretty good for a first go at such a project. Dd decorated two flowers herself. Oh, and I didn't have candy for those decorations.

Dh hijacked my day. We wasted an hour and a half driving to see a goat that was already sold. He apparently doesn't understand everything he hears or something.







Anyway, at least we came back alive and I got the cake made. And I stitched the arm warmers in the car, so now I can cast on something new.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Why don't I ever get as much done as I plan to? I got *one* batch of cookies made for holiday giving and open house and I think we ate half of them.







I wrapped presents with 6YO DD. DH rearranged the living room and I helped with that and arranging our computer to be more helpful to us. Then he wanted to go into the small town that is close by (20 minutes) which just happens to be where the knitting store is so...

I bought three more skeins of yarn. I let each of my DD's pick one for me to make them a scarf with and my DH picked one too. I also had the owner show me one more time how to cast on. It still feels tricky to me. The yarn my 3YO DD picked is giving me fits! I have about 6 inches done, but it's this bumpy, tight, 100% cotton yarn that is very not stretchy and is a challenge. I hope after these four scarves, I'll be ready for a step up in the form of a different sort of project. Suggestions?

My goals for this year are to really focus on caring for the house and making it our home. We are homeschoolers but haven't done much other than normal life. Older DD just turned 6, so I need to figure out a rhythm - are we unschoolers, or do we need a bit more structure? Are we Waldorf-y or just plain eclectic? I want to really prepare for a crazy spring and summer as we start our CSA this year while DH continues to work full time-ish as a pastor.

Also I think I am getting a sewing machine for Christmas.







I know *nothing* about sewing now but I have visions of homey touches around the house and home sewn clothes and quilts. We'll see. I want to really progress with knitting. I want to try some soap making and candle making. I pretty much cook from scratch but I want to be better this coming year at putting up food. We still have potatoes (we grew SO many potatoes), frozen edamame, frozen peas, and some canned tomatoes. And chicken, of course. But we should have much more. It was a crazy summer though with younger DD in the hospital so much. Also I think we are also getting a mandolin from DH's parents and I would like to learn that. We have to this year, also, get a firm plan for how we are going to develop the farm for meat and milk cows, pigs, turkeys, sheep, and honey bees. And how we are going to pay for it.

That's a lot of goals. Mostly I want our CSA to go well (we got our favorite seed catalog this week







) and to find a rhythm to our home life.

And, I have to say as I listen to them scurry, to get rid of the &^*$ #[email protected]%* @#$* *MICE* IN MY HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Sunnylady! I've picked up handmade quilts and things at thrift shops. Another way to get the handmade touch without having to do all the work.









We have a squirrel in our house. He mainly sticks to the attic and outer walls, but some days I wish I had the dainty pitter patter of mice. (Although I hate how they get *everywhere* so... )

ETA: I just finished one fingerless glove and am trying it out on my mouse hand. I think it's a keeper.


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

I will introduce myself as well! I am another lurker.







I am working on organization as well, and so far it's going well. I'm doing little bits at a time. I'm also working on spending less time on the computer researching "better" ways to do x, y, z and then never doing them because I'm still on the computer.







I'd like to start a garden in the spring, but it will have to be above ground as our soil is very rough to work with. So much clay.







We also just bought our first house so we'll be working on it come spring. I do sew already, but I would like to learn how to knit this year. My birthday is in February and I'm hoping for some needles and yarn. That's about all for now.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

My fingerless gloves go up past the elbows. I am wearing them now. Cozy!

I am frankly uncertain about our goals for next year. Depends on so much. For example, whether dh gets a big raise. If he does, it takes away pressure for me to go back to work, and I can really focus here. If not, well...I don't know. Then it's just a matter of organizing and being ready for the seasons as they come.

But if I wear my optimist hat, next year, we will focus on organizing both gardens for efficient production and easy rotation. We will also fix up fences and section our pasture for more intensive grazing and better management.

In addition, I want to get some flower beds established. Things that the bees like. I want to set up a nice bed with a birdbath for them to drink water, and also brighten up our very spartan farmyard. Ideally, we'll add a few more hives, too.

I want to keep learning re: knitting, and I'd like to learn to sew, too. My trouble is that I like to design, and it makes me always want to change things...Anyway, I want to learn to sew next year, as soon I will need to be able to at least modify clothes for dd for modesty.

I hope to be milking a goat next spring, and I would like to learn to make simple cheeses if the opportunity arises.

I hope to establish some sort of educational routine for the kids in summer. I am not altogether pleased with school. I mean, I think the teachers are doing what they are asked, and it is not necessarily the best fit. But I don't believe I am a homeschooler.









And on top of all that, we're hoping for a family trip to North Africa next year to visit the ILs.

Who knows? Anything can happen...


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi everyone! I've been lurking on the other thread but it was so darn long it was a little intimidating to jump in near the end there.







I was big into traditional homemaking a few years ago but this past year I've sort of fallen off the wagon and done a lot of cheating. We've had a very busy and stressful year but I'm ready to get back into the swing of things.

The kids had their last day of school for the year today so I'm looking forward to a couple of weeks off. Next week I need to finish up a few Christmas/Yule presents for the kids (sewing pj's for the boys and making them a bunch of playdough) and get to work on my holiday baking. I also need to sort through the clutter on my computer desk and through a very large rubbermaid tote of computer stuff and paperwork that I haven't looked at in over 6 months.









My big plan for the year is to get my vegetable garden started. We moved last year and our new yard has the perfect spot for a garden. We cleared it out last summer, got rid of the weeds and grass in that corner, and this spring we need to get it ready for planting. I'm so excited: I also need to work on sewing up all the projects I have sitting in my sewing room.

Hi Fern, it's nice to see you here. I don't know if you remember me but we had a couple of playdates way back when our boys were babies.


----------



## MommaLura (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm going to come out of lurking too







I have a 2 yo ds and due with #2 in August







: My ds has a billion food sensitivities/intolerances and it has taken its toll on my homemaking. I cook from scratch, sew, knit among other house "stuff". I'm enjoying the inspiration and the ideas! I'd like to do a container garden, but we'll see. I am busy decluttering and organizing, I've really struggled in doing everything I want and need to do


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

ok.. maybe i have a minute between nursings and other child needs!

im busily sewing this as part of my middle ones Christmas gift. i actually bought the pattern over a year ago, cut out the pieces last winter and planned it to be her gift then, but it never happened. i have since moved to the town where the pattern maker lives, and we live only a few houses from each other on the same street, completely unknowing when we moved!.. so its kind of funny, but also wonderful because she is so skilled and knowledgeable and also has all of the supplies on hand! she actually bought one of my toadstool dolls for her nature table. i was pretty honored. her shop is bear dance crafts btw









so yeah, im sewing and sewing and knitting.. on the side grinding flour and getting organized for Solstice/Christmas. we made pizza for supper tonight and my daughter helped grind the grains. it feels SO GOOD to make our own flour. i just absolutely love it.

tomorrow we go to visit our farmers folk friends where we will cut out Christmas tree and visit the sheepies & children. then we have a community potluck dinner (put on by the food security network), with all local meat & veggies..and everyone else brings the deserts. it should be a huge, wonderful feast!








then sunday im having some friends over for a breakfast feast and monday is a solstice gathering..so busy days & nights!! its a really full & heartwarming time..especially since it is our first winter here and i feel so welcomed. when we moved here in july i knew 2 people..now my friends are countless!

we are so wintery here that im having a hard time thinking about spring at all yet, but of course its in the back of my mind. we plan to food garden at the community garden, just half a block from our house, and grown some larger crops like potatoes and squash at our friends farm (mentioned above)
i have done lots of gardening in the past, but never in this region, so it should be a fun experience! sand do herbs and flowers here at our house

also on the de-cluttering bandwagon. i was putting away clothes this afternoon and being ruthless with what im throwing into the free store bag. we have too much! most of it is thrift shop stuff, some hand-me-downs, but i get overwhelmed by the stuff and im ready to clear it out! new years resolutions to simplify even more!

i think that my moment is over, but im enjoying reading about all of the new posters to the group, and hearing about everyone's wintery season..


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Fern, did you get your grinder from a Canadian store? I've been wanting to get one for some time now. I did have a link saved but when I updated Firefox it erased all my bookmarks and I can't remember the name of the store.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

yes, its from a little shop in trail. there are lots of mills out there but the family grain mill (this is the one that i wanted) is hard to find here and just so happens they are the only ones in canada that i could find that carried all of the components.. http://www.cookshoppe.net/ i ordered it and got it the next day. they are really great people.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
yes, its from a little shop in trail. there are lots of mills out there but the family grain mill (this is the one that i wanted) is hard to find here and just so happens they are the only ones in canada that i could find that carried all of the components.. http://www.cookshoppe.net/ i ordered it and got it the next day. they are really great people.









That's perfect, thank you! I have a kitchen aid so I can use it on that as well as get the hand crank.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunflowerMommy* 
That's perfect, thank you! I have a kitchen aid so I can use it on that as well as get the hand crank.

you have to make sure that you have the right voltage on your KA. i thought that too, but it happens that mine doesn't have enough, and after reading many reviews people who do have a KA with the family grain mill have said that it burns out the motor really fast. the hand crank is actually pretty efficient.. we have made bread and pancakes, and baked goods and pizza dough all hand ground. we have an old bosh motorbase to power ours if need be, but i have yet to use it.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Good to know! I guess I'll stick with the hand crank for the time being. It's not like I plan on cranking out pounds of flour at a time. I think my arms can handle it.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunflowerMommy* 
Good to know! I guess I'll stick with the hand crank for the time being. It's not like I plan on cranking out pounds of flour at a time. I think my arms can handle it.









even on the finest grind setting my older children can do it.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh, i exchanged the fine yarn i had for a heavier weight, and started socks last night, thick warm house socks, so yummy! handpainted, beautiful. i must hurry now! and i've picked up some off-sale tea towels to do a bit of patchwork onto, presents/wrapping paper.







i was also compelled to get a raspberry mohair yarn, it was impossible to resist. i've no idea what i will make with it, mind you







naughty creature. so wonderful to be able to leave my children happily with my parents, and spend some time looking through patterns and touching all the yarn.

*


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone! I've been MIA from traditional homemaking for a while but I've been reading what you all have been posting. I'm still doing my crocheting, getting better but still a beginner. I made several Christmas presents including a scarf, 2 pairs of fingerless gloves, another scarf for a man, a baby blanket, and several scarflettes/neckwarmers for my Etsy shop.

Now I'm working on a cute blanket for cuddling on the couch, it's in organic fluffy cotton and made doing alternating rows of sc w/bobbles and dc on the next row. Really cute.

I made homemade biscuits the other weekend using a Depression Era recipe, from 1933, they were good, hubby and dd loved them with honey and butter.

I've been making lots of chicken stock while cooking chicken in the crockpot. I made 2 loaves of honey wheat bread a couple of weekends ago too, dh scarfed those down real quick.

What else? Well dd has had 3 colds all in a row and I caught 2 of them, so a lot of what I've been doing is trying to get us better w/garlic, honey, zinc, echinacea, and astragalus. I'm battling one right now.

Oh yeah, I taught dd (with the help of Starfall) how to read! She wanted to learn so she's learning. We plan on homeschooling her too.

We are going to try to sell our house again in Feb, let's hope it goes well this time!
I've been decluttering like a mad woman and the house is looking good.

I'm glad to see this thread has taken on a life of its own, you guys are great!!!!! I'm consistently amazed at what you ladies are able to do on a regular basis! I go in waves, some weeks I'm really homey and crafty then weeks go by without anything.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

1930's recipe please!

we had an early christmas present in london before we left, river cottage family cookbook, and another written by hugh, on preserving.







i cannot wait to use. i love that it is completely local, and seasonal







but i would love to also get my hands on some old books about homemaking + food.

your house sounds good, best of luck with a sale!

if you eat fish, may i once again highly, highly recommend cod liver oil to keep the illness away. carlson's lemon is good, i've heard twinlab is also good.

*


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone! I was on the original TH thread last year and I loved it. Loved the ideas, love the support and help as well as hearing about what everyone does in their homes. Welcome to Winter. Hope everyone is staying warm!
I'm in MS so it never gets freezing exactly, but it is currently fairly chilly. I have a new home so it's pretty sealed up, but I still feel like I would like to make some window draft thingys (what are they called). I have some sleeves from some wool sweaters that I felted. I think they will be perfect with the right filling to sew up and use.
This year I also need to sew some curtains for my living room windows. They are so bare and I would love to add some color as well as some texture to that room. I would also like to change them out twice a year. I want to do sheer, billowing curtains in the spring/summer and thick quilt like curtains in the fall/winter. I really enjoy having decorations to change out not only with holidays, but with seasons. I need more winter stuff though. That's my goal right after Xmas is to make some blue/white wintery feeling stuff. Specially since it doesn't snow here. I would like to bring that element into my home through decoration.
I hope I can keep us with this thread again. I really enjoyed it last time I was active on it. I'm so busy with my business now and small kids and homeschooling and everything just like everyone else; but this thread helps me stay motivated about my home and I want to get back to make it more of a priority. It got slightly shoved to the side last year.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

1933 Baking Powder Biscuits recipe here: Old Fashioned Living

They turned out pretty good for me and I'm no expert at baking by any means. I followed the recipe to a T.

Great with butter and honey ,eaten fresh from oven!

ETA: I just flipped thru the rest of that site, Old Fashioned Living, and there is a TON of good info there! Bookmarking...


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

I finally had a productive day!!









I got the rest of the holiday baking done I wanted to, house cleaning and organizing, present wrapping with the little one, and started and almost finished a scarf for one of my girls. It's good to stay on track. And I felt like I had a good mommy day, IYKWIM. I was attentive and gentle and engaged. It's good to feel good.

I am surprised by all this given that I am very tired and PMSing badly!

The Old Fashioned Living site looks very cool. I can't wait to explore it more!


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, I woke up this moring with a terrible head cold so not a lot getting done around here. I did manage to clean my kitchen and bake an applesauce cake. Not exactly christmas baking but it`ll be yummy! I hope this cold passes quickly. I don`t have time this week to be sick.


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh a new thread. It's not winter here though







Although I live in the mountains and the mist has only just cleared now at 1pm so I guess we could pretend








I'm typing on my new desk in my new sewing room/office as DH and I decided to swap rooms. He's going to do his painting in the teeny little room that _was_ my sewing room. Here hoping it leads to both more craftiness and better organisation for me


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

sorry greenmama







new studio sounds exciting

excited to look at that site too! we managed to persuade my reluctant little one out to a christmas party at a dear friend's place, it was so wonderful. i met a beekeeper who plays classical guitar like i do (did!) and talked a lot with homeschooling mamas + papas. really wonderful, beautiful home, if that mama had time i know she'd be on here. the homelearning mamas + children are planning to dip beeswax candles for the solstice







i cannot wait.

well done, sunny! i need to focus, so close to christmas and i haven't baked, nor finished presents, nor done our winter stories/family card!







sometimes when i think i'm keeping it simple, i'm actually just procrastinating









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh oh. i can see i'm going to be busy reading articles instead of doing things i need to do









*


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh dear, I was just about to get up from the computer too!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Neat butterfly cake Jo!
I spent almost the entire day yesterday doing a deep clean/decluttering to my whole downstairs







THe house is in order for our christmas company coming and in general! I will hopefully have some time to make some soup for gifts and we need more holiday cookies around here! I've spent hours making last minute photo books for relatives. THe kids are excited since we've gotten a little snow








Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i stayed up till 3am tidying, doing laundry, getting everything ship shape. now im exhausted. we had our breakfast party and it was great.. my eldest is over at a friends, after a good snowball fight and outside play time. i sure needed the fresh air after having so little sleep. i hope to complete a few sewing projects tonight, that horse and a toadstool doll, and then ill be ready for solstice tomorrow! im so excited!


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh Mama Fern, we are celebrating Solstice here tonight (it's 4:47am tomorrow). No special decorations really, just a little feast of roast grass-fed beef etc and opening our presents with my parents who are visiting


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Happy Solstice everyone! For those of you celebrating, I hope it's a wonderful time!









We do Christmas here, so I have a few more days. I still need to sew up some more fabric bags and then wrap. I'm more or less set though.
The only thing I can't decide is what to bring to dinner Xmas eve at my Ils. We just haven't figured out any sort of food traditions yet. It's always kind of random. I know we'll be having ham. I need to bring two sides. I'm thinking about bringing a waldorf salad and then these potatoes. You take sweet potatoes and russett potatoes and scoop them both out of their flesh. Keep russet potato skin as if you are going to make twice baked potatoes.
Then make a puree out of both. Then put them in piping bags and pipe one side of flesh with sweet potato and the other half with russett potato. So everyone gets a little of both and it. It looks really pretty.

Otherwise I'm open to suggestions. I know I'd like to do a salad for sure. I'm open to a great salad recipe as well as any side suggestions.
Let me just say that dh's parents are very plain when it comes to food. They do not like anything fancy, or anything with too much flavor. one time I made my homemade pasta sauce for them and they complained that it was too spicey (as in herbs). It makes it very boring to cook for them, but it is what it is. I have not been able to change their tastes in 7.5 years!

Have a fabulous day everyone!

Found a link: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Two-Ton...es/Detail.aspx
They do not look so pretty in that picture. The one I have from a magazine, the potatoes are piped into the skin side by side long ways. It's looks very very nice. But you get the idea.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

A Waldorf salad does sound nice...I'd like some now. I also love cabbage salad...just sliced cabbage with some EVOO and ACV and S&P. Yum.

We don't "celebrate" Solstice, but in my head it is always a day I observe. I fight SAD through winter, and I have created a sort of ultra-intimate personal ritual of the day. Here comes the sun.







And soon we will be back in eggs.

My dh did some work on our barn doors last night to allow me to more easily let animals in and out and close the barn when it is bitter cold. He is learning how important it is to get them outside to play in winter. We sent the ram home yesterday and then let the girls all outside, and they pranced and kicked up their heels in joy.







Even the goats were happy for some fresh air.

Yesterday was dd's actual bday. We didn't do anything special, as we had the party the day before, but her sun school teacher gave her a gift, and then she came home and played with a little friend. I didn't do anything much, but I did cast on for a cowl. I hope to make some progress on it today.

But...ds is home sick. He's 8yo, so he can pretty well take care of himself. Just a bad cold, but he doesn't need to be spreading it around the classroom. So he is home on the couch while I try to have my day around him. I'll probably make him some chicken soup. Dh has steaks thawed for the grill for dinner.

So today, really my last day before the kids are home for break for almost 2 weeks, I'll be trying to get things tidy. Putting away laundry, making beds. Ignoring the constant postnasal drip cough from the next room. And making him a chicken soup with garlic and ginger. If I am lucky, I'll also get in my workout...but for some reason, it is really hard for me with someone else in the house.


----------



## happiehart (Aug 12, 2009)

We are hoping to get our garden started up soon. My dh has to clear out the garden, because I did NOTHING with it last year. I want to get all of the seeds started inside this year and hopefully this garden will work out better than my previous ones







With the baby coming at the end of jan, and planting season in feb & march I want everything in order. I've been so sleepy and lazy though, I hope I can get everything ready in time. I have all of the diapers washed and most of the clothes washed and put away. It's the cute things like the curtains and baby quilt that I haven't even begun! We did get a freezer this weekend, so maybe that will motivate me to keep up with the garden better


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy Solstice! Wow finally 1/2 way done with all the holidays (we do hanukkah, solstice & christmas/santa) for the most part. The solstice is getting to me this year, as I had the most bizzare dream of sweeping the interior of my house with cedar branches. I think its just a message that I need to clear some bad ju-ju and start fresh with our house as a whole.

In the meantime - DH & I got some wonderful alone time as our boys got to visit the GPs.







. Love my boys, but we were overdue for time off for good behavior. We started & got finished with 1/2 of our gift shopping, picture cards ordered and even started wrapping gifts. We are for the first time ever ahead of the game for this holiday!

With all of that craziness, I did not get to indulge in any homey crafts such as my plan of baking. I missed my kitchen this weekend and can't wait to get back there ASAP.

I do need some recommendations for yarn & needle sizes! My sister is a bit of a knitter and crochets some too. I want to get her some needles (whats a good size?) and some yummy yarn for her as her xmas gift. I think I was going to suggest a hat or arm warmers for her as she's expecting a l.o. in May and might want to do either one of those. Help!


----------



## dentmom (May 26, 2007)

So I don't know if this thread is inspiring or depressing! You mamas are so talented! But I'm gonna keep following so I can learn stuff.
I did find someone in the area who is willing to teach me how to knit, so that's exciting!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome, dent. it's inspiring









wonderful celebrations + preparations, yay!

we celebrate christmas but we love to observe the solstice, and this is our first year really doing something for it - candle making, hurrah. happy solstice!







ijooj, i too look forward to more light. i love the heights of summer and i always feel as if i've been plunged into the deep this time of year. it is past 8 here when the sun comes up (er, sort of! it is so dark out even now!) and 3.30 when it is disappearing, and i pretty much want to stay in bed









i love the stories of animals loving to play outside!

my sweet arrives from london today, and we have a billion preparations to make for the holiday, i'm very, very nervous now. oops







we'll be picking up a violin for my tall girl to play holiday songs for us, and i hope to do some serious work on the second sock i'm making...i have a lot of sewing + baking to do but must leave it til tomorrow.

i just don't have a gift for my tall one!! she has asked for something old fashioned and i am at a loss







i tried to find double dutch skipping ropes, no luck so far, though i may just make some







and i was thinking of getting her a dress pattern + fabric...but what?!







she's nine...any suggestions for me?

*


----------



## MommaLura (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm almost done with the crayon roll







I'm busy knitting a cowel, sewing pillow cases and need to wrap presents! Not to mention cooking dinner and dessert for ds and me (food intolerances). I feel very busy. I prefer the cooking and crafting, but I have to vacuum before my parents get here Wednesday. Seems overwhelming, but fun too









I hope everyone is having a fantastic day!!


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
i just don't have a gift for my tall one!! she has asked for something old fashioned and i am at a loss







i tried to find double dutch skipping ropes, no luck so far, though i may just make some







and i was thinking of getting her a dress pattern + fabric...but what?!







she's nine...any suggestions for me?

*

How about an apron? Or a bonnet, a handheld chalkboard (like kids would have used in school), an old style rag doll... that's all the ideas I have for now. I'll post more if I think of something!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

A pinafore dress? I am still waiting for someone, anyone, to make me a pinafore dress. It appears I will have to learn to sew to get mine, too.









Tops? Grown-up tea set? Special pans for baking cakes for tea?

Gifts are hard. Why is it I nearly always love anything anyone gives me, and yet I am paralyzed when trying to find gifts for others?

I'm a couple inches into my cowl. Hands need a rest.

Tomorrow, we are visiting dd's daycare teacher, whom she has not seen in months and months. I will try to bake her a quickbread--banana or cranberry-orange--before we go. I have thrown my hands in the air and am keeping both kids home. Their winter break starts now. I am hoping to get the opportunity to swing in at the yarn shop sometime over break to get some nice chunky yarns and big needles for a few fast, satisfying projects.

I may also end up deciding to learn how to etch an emu egg myself. Who knows, I might be good at it if I try.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
im busily sewing this as part of my middle ones Christmas gift. i actually bought the pattern over a year ago, cut out the pieces last winter and planned it to be her gift then, but it never happened.

Oh my WORD, and she's sold out of the patterns now. NOOOO!!!! DS absolutely adores horses with all his tiny-almost-two-year-old heart and I am trying to figure out how to sew him a stuffed one. Maybe would you be willing to share the pattern love? I promise not to sell any, it's just for DS's birthday next month.

I'm still trying to get up the courage to start Toby's Waldorf doll. I know, I have like 3 days before Christmas, it's time to get started! But I am lazy and nervous. Whine. I think I will start tonight though. I ended up getting a new sewing table from IKEA (it was $100 and I got it for $20, yay for Black Friday!) so I have no more excuses.

I gave my grandma and grandpa hand knitted mittens and a hat and they looved them. Phew. I went to a Real yarn store (not just Jo-Ann's) the other day and bought real wool + alpaca yarn in bulky red. I am knitting Toby a scarf to match Little Bear. Toby discovered Little Bear DVDs last week when we were sick and adores him. I much prefer Little Bear to Caillou too, and thus far those are the only two DVDs Toby likes besides Baby Signing Time which I am soooo sick of.

Toby also got to meet Father Christmas at the yarn store. It was really cool.

I really wish we lived in London. Or Hawaii. But preferably, London.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Today I'm going to dive into baking. We decided to give DH's family heaps of baked goods instead of individual presents. I made some goodies years ago and people kept asking for them, so they should be happy!

So, I'm thinking of making:

fudge
brownies
sugar cookies
snickerdoodles (like sugar cookies but rolled in sugar and cinnamon)
jiffy cookies (cooked on stove, cocoa/oatmeal/raisins/coconut etc)
peanut butter cookies
some kind of quickbread
Most of the family







LOVES







chocolate, but there's also 3 older people and one diabetic so I'm trying to balance out the chocolovers with some less sweet things. I need to cut the list but it's so hard! Also, we're keeping some of everything too.... and I want to eat it all!









As for gifts on my side of the family, we're keeping them low cost. I found a bean bag toss game at the thrift store which I'll give to my two nephews. I just need to make some little bean bags. Other than that, I don't have anything to make.

(Well, I guess everything listed is enough!)


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, I still don't feel fully human again. This sinus cold has really kicked my butt.







I did manage to get up yesterday and sew the boys' pj's so that's one more thing crossed off my list. I also got 4 more pairs of pj pants cut out while I was waiting for the embroidery machine to finish their shirts. I feel good about that.









I haven't been able to keep up with the house as much as I would like though. I just don't have the energy for it. I swear I cleaned up the living room 5 or 6 times yesterday after the kids before I just gave up. I also haven't had the energy to cook so the family has been living on mac & cheese and sandwiches.







The only saving grace is that we're not hosting any get togethers this season so if my house is a mess it doesn't matter.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG! I have one busy week away from the thread and come back to a bunch of new posters and 3 pages of a new thread! Hooray! I'm back!
Welcome everyone!
It was fun reading all of your goals for the new year. We're buying a house this Spring ($8,000 tax credit!) so that is a big life goal to achieve. That will mean prepping for a garden and doing lots of home related chores (painting, curtains, and beyond!). I'm hoping to have a craft room to facilitate more creative time. Maybe then I'll do all of the sewing projects I'd like to! I'm hoping that I'll have more time as DS gets older.
My mom will be moving in with us which should help with DS. She's fun to craft with and we always find projects and causes together. There could be some adjustment issues, but I'm hoping that blows over quickly. Hey, that's pretty Traditional: multigenerational living!
We're starting an intergenerational women's group at my church which will be really great. I think we're between 8-89!
In June I will graduate from my midwifery course and be ready to begin an apprenticeship! Woot!!!
I'd like to get smarter about gardening and put up as much food as possible.
I will start teaching again this year. Child Birth Ed, Fertility Awareness, and some craft classes. I'm hosting a Birth Circle in January!
So, that's the future! The present: Made and mailed out holiday cards. The herb workshop on Saturday was awesome. Made jewelry with the kids at church on Sunday. Enjoyed a Women's Solstice Celebration on Sunday night. Shopped for all the nephews last night- books for everyone. Braved the grocery store with the MIL today. Need to bake some zucchini breads tomorrow. Carolling at church thursday night. Friday dinner at the in-laws. Saturday a day of relaxing (we'll see if it really happens). Sunday church and lunch with a shut-in. All of this was so easy before motherhood. Now, it's very challenging! Still, I'm trying to enjoy the festivities and minimize the fuss.
I love this thread!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Two days until Christmas Eve. Much to do, yet need to keep the kids on routine. In fact, I told dh yesterday, that while he's home for a full week next week, we need to keep the kids on schedule. We don't run a tight ship around here, but they absolutely get crazy when they are off their routine. So today, even though I have a lot to do, I'm going to take them to the library storytime in the morning.
My goals are to clean my house. No one is coming over, but I really would like a clean house to enjoy over this weekend. Need to do it all, dust, vaccum, bathrooms.
I made some snacks for the weekend yesterday. I read somewhere here on Mothering, that one families tradition was to have different foods already prepared, so that Xmas day, everyone could just graze. I really liked this idea, so that I too, do not have to cook and can just relax. So yesterday I made a ranch chex mix and a popcorn mixture with nuts and cranberries.
I'm going to be making tortilla roll ups in spinach tortillas with turkey and crandberry sauce and some veggies. I'm going to put it on a platter in the shape of a Xmas tree.







We'll have some dips, some celery with pb for the kids. Ham and cheese pinwheels and some other various things. So that's on my list to do for today and tomorrow. Still have to run a few errands that I wish I didn't. But all this work will be all worth it.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I love the idea of a holiday when mom doesn't cook.









I have had my children home and the house looks like it. Going to make cottage pie today for lunch, since they are here and I will also have my nephew at lunchtime. Dh should be home around lunchtime, too. Last night, I made pizza and I always make a few, so I have a lot of leftover pizza. Breakfast, I guess.









Today is also our anniversary. 12 years married. And our 3-year anniversary on the farm. I'd say time flies, but today it doesn't really feel like it.

I am trying to work on my writing work in progress again; got this month's Poets & Writers and it's such an inspiring issue. I picked up a pen and just worked on a couple of things I needed to get down. Now I am ready to pick up the novel again. I hope to make some real progress in this coming year.

I'm feeling very burnt out. I have been without a break, and dh has been coming home from work and "working on stuff" outside until late every night. I know he's avoiding inside because he wants alone time but I find it incredibly selfish that he can't figure out there's another adult who needs it, too. So I am not feeling happy this week. Doesn't help that December is always a time of family drama (as we do not observe Christmas but the entire rest of the family does), tight finances, feeling cooped up/sensory overload, weight gain, colds and flu, etc. Let's just fast-forward to March.









I am really, really hoping to get to the yarn store and get some nice yarn. I suppose there's always Saturday...


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations on your anniversary. 12 years is something to be proud of!

I hope you get some rest mama and I also really hope you get some new yarn!


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Christmas Eve is our "grazing" day. We put out buns, cold cuts, cheese, crackers, garlic sausage, cookies and bars.... The kids love it because they get to fill their plates with what they consider "fun food". Nothing's better than eating cheese and crackers for dinner.







I'm going to the grocery store today to pick up the last of the "fun food" for Thursday.

I'm still feeling yucky with this cold so I don't know how much cleaning I'll get done. I need to do the floors in a bad way. They've been neglected since Saturday and with 5 kids and a dog it does not take long for them to get sticky and dirty. On top of doing that I need to wash all my bedding, again, since ds's night diaper leaked and he managed to get everything damp and pee smelling.







I just washed everything less than a week ago. It wouldn't be so bad if it were just the sheets but I also have do the feather quilt and cotton quilt which both takes ages to dry.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

I am loving this grazing idea. We're doing an easy dinner friday- a pot of quinoa and a pan of roast veggies and salad. That still leaves breakfast and lunch though... DH will probably do breakfast (if I ask







) and I think I'll make soup for lunch. Not too hard on Mom.
*1jooj*- you have my sympathies. DH is the same way unless I stand in front of him and say, "Hey, remember me? I'm a person. I need a break!"
Today I walked to the post office with DS on my back in the blowing snow... it was intense. He was so bundled it was silly. There was a card from DH's godmother with a check for $300! That's going right into the house fund!








Finished wrapping gifts. Making a potpie tonight. The place is a wreck- let's hope tomorrow I can channel Mary Poppins!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hello Traditional Homemaking Mamas. I would love to join you if I may. I am so attracted to the idea of TH, always have been. Growing up, my own family was very far from traditional homemaking. So even as a child I craved it.
Having a simple, peaceful, loving home environment is so important to me.

We have 4 children, who attend school (a co-op preschool and a charter elementary school). Given the uniqueness of their schools, we are very involved in their educations and strive to have an educationally stimulating home environment. I love to teach the kids about traditional ways.

I also knit, garden, and am trying very hard to work more on having family meals. (For a long time we did separate kid & adult meals, to simplify life a bit.) I look forward to learning more from you all and implementing more into my family life.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I thought I'd drop in and say "hey" on this thread. I have participated in some of the older ones, but not the more recent one. I'm enjoying reading everyone's current activities. Will post more later.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

I couldn't remember where I got the grazing idea from. I knew it was a thread on Mothering. Must've been from here. So thanks, because I'm employing it this year and really looking forward to it. Today I'm premaking for Xmas day/weekend:
Cinnamon rolls
Egg casserole
ham/cheese pinwheels
turkey roll ups
lightly flavored ranch chex mix
Popcorn mix with cranberries and walnuts and drizzled with maple syrup
Baked brie with crackers
cocktail wienies in bbq sauce (dh requested this, not normally something we have)
Chips and a cheese dip I make
I'm going to throw a pork roast in the crockpot and make shredded pork to be eaten on buns as wanted.

Obviously I'm not preparing it all today, but most is getting some preperation. The rest can be dumped in pans with sauce or the crockpot over the next couple of days. I'm not coooking and that's final!









Great idea on the grazing and I have a feeling I will employ this every year now. It's a lot of prep the day before, but will be well worth it come Christmas day and the next couple of days following.

Merry Christmas Y'all!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome new + old folks! lovely to see so many people here x

merry christmas, to those who celebrate!







and a happy holiday to all

we celebrate a mash, like our family, of european + canadian + english, so we have santa in the evening *and* a little in the morning







must go prepare some more!!

*


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherAtHome* 

So, I'm thinking of making:

fudge
brownies
sugar cookies
snickerdoodles (like sugar cookies but rolled in sugar and cinnamon)
jiffy cookies (cooked on stove, cocoa/oatmeal/raisins/coconut etc)
peanut butter cookies
some kind of quickbread

So I made them all except snickerdoodles and quick bread. 1- I ran out of eggs, 2-I ran out of energy 3-I realized I had a big enough pile of treats









MERRY CHRISTMAS! Hope everyone has a lovely evening and terrific day tomorrow.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

a warm & cozy home-made Christmas to you all!









im actually home _alone_ for a few short minutes! my little's have gone off with papa for a Christmas eve celebration to their aunties house with grama who is visting from out of town and im tidying up after a lunch party and cookie making and just the general days wear & tear. its amazing to be alone... even if just for a few minutes. once i get stuff fixed up here in off to the party, then we get home, read a few stories, put out the stocking and cookies that we have been making and off to bed. some years i dread Christmas but i sure feel in the spirit this year.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas Mamas!
Carolling at church last night was lots of fun. Having a nice quiet day today. Played in the snow. Now DS is napping on my lap. Bliss!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Well I'm ready to take down the decorations. I'm onto the next thing already. Sons birthday and party are in a week and it's not Christmas themed. We have a lot to do this week. Dh is building a new piece of furniture for Ds's room. I need to do some painting in there and decorating..finally. Then I have decorations to make for his party. Really its going to be another busy week. Then I can relax..a little, for a short time.
This weekend will be nice though. Kids playing with toys, hopefully some walks for fresh air. We have a ton of food, so I don't have to cook.
Hope you enjoy your weekend.


----------



## jenfl (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi, I think I'll join in, for a while at least....

I'm a SAHM who cooks, sews a bit, knits even less, aims to garden, and generally tries to make our house a cozy and warm place to live and grow up in.

I've got about 3 months until kid #2 is born, so I'm hoping to spend this time between Christmas and his birth getting our home into the shape I'd like it to be in for the year or two until I can come out of baby-land again.

Looking to get lots of motivation and inspiration from all the other moms on here!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

welcome, jenfl!

I'm getting ready for dd's friend party. She is having 3 friends over (and their moms are invited too). They will be painting nails, and I assume playing horses, maybe watching a movie and doing fusible beads. Cupcakes for this one. White cupcakes with chocolate frosting, I think.

I am making a turkey soup, too...and I am looking for inspiration about what to put in for a starch. I can't decide between rice, noodles and dumplings.







Wish I were a little more excited about all of this. sigh.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday! Ours was pretty low key. We did zero entertaining this year and it was wonderful. Very stress free. LOL After the kids opened their gifts from Santa Christmas morning we headed out to my parents house for dinner. My mom sent me home with half a ham which we ate for dinner tonight with cheesy potatoes (kind of like au gratin, so yummy!) There's enough ham and potatoes for tomorrow's dinner as well and quite possibly Monday's lunch and a nice ham bone for soup.

I'm now enjoying a quiet and calm evening. The little ones are in bed, the kitchen is clean, house is orderly and dinner is already cooked for tomorrow.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
I am making a turkey soup, too...and I am looking for inspiration about what to put in for a starch. I can't decide between rice, noodles and dumplings.









My vote is always noodles. I love noodles!!









Whew. It's been a whirlwind week and I have been reading posts but have not had time to post myself. I hope everyone had a great holiday.

Ours was really nice. I think it was exactly how DH and I wanted it to be. Slow and mindful. I wish I had done more food prep work so we had good things to eat, but... Next year. The ideas on this thread were great.

In other news - I am still loving knitting. I am almost done with my fourth scarf and ready to branch out to hats. What I really, really want to make is this. Seriously, I am obsessed. But I don't know if I'm ready for it yet.

Also I got a sewing machine for Christmas. I so want to learn to sew and make cute little skirts for my girls and quilts and so many things. But I've never sewed a stitch or even seen a sewing machine up close. I think I'm scared of my sewing machine.







vI might try to get it out of the box today. I am really intimidated. It's like when I first started making bread. I wanted to do it so much but it seemed so huge and foreign and I was scared to start. But now it's second nature. It's so silly to be scared of this - but I want it so much. I know, I'm weird.

I think we are slowly finding a rhythm. At least for now, for this time of year. I'm learning that keeping the house, making a home really is an art and I have so much to learn. We are leaving a week from today though, to travel 800 miles (to FL - yay for warmth!) to visit family. I imagine that will wreck our routine. There's a lot to do this week.

But for now, there is a quiet moment. DH left for church with the girls. I need to go get ready myself and then the rest of today will be tidying, bread baking, and chicken roasting. Our home grown potato supply is dwindling and softening and sprouting. I am so sad to see them go so we will be gobbling potatoes tonight too. The girls want to work with DH cleaning the barn and with this lovely little montessori wood working kit they got for Christmas. It should be a good day. If I can just work up the courage to open that sewing machine box...!


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
I am making a turkey soup, too...and I am looking for inspiration about what to put in for a starch. I can't decide between rice, noodles and dumplings.







Wish I were a little more excited about all of this. sigh.

When I made our turkey soup after Thanksgiving we were out of noodles so I used brown rice. It was delicious! I don't think I'll ever use noodles again it was so good.


----------



## jenfl (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnylady303* 
Also I got a sewing machine for Christmas. I so want to learn to sew and make cute little skirts for my girls and quilts and so many things. But I've never sewed a stitch or even seen a sewing machine up close. I think I'm scared of my sewing machine.







vI might try to get it out of the box today. I am really intimidated. It's like when I first started making bread. I wanted to do it so much but it seemed so huge and foreign and I was scared to start. But now it's second nature. It's so silly to be scared of this - but I want it so much. I know, I'm weird.

I was so scared of mine at first, too! I used one back in middle school, but that was it. It sat and sat and sat for so long... I finally got up the courage to make some little stuffed things for DD. It was cheap, didn't have to be precise, and I didn't have to worry about a pattern (which I'm terrible at following!). I just sketched a cute outline (I think it was a bunny), put two pieces of fabric together, sewed on the lines, stuffed it, and -- boom! my first sewing project!

I've done more toys, a couple quilts, and some clothes for DD. I'm terrible at following patterns, which limits my abilities quite a bit. But if I can get an idea in my head and work out the ins and outs, I can usually make whatever it is. I've also found that internet tutorials are MUCH easier to follow than patterns.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

A few years ago, my mom gave me an old machine...and took it back after I didn't touch it for a few months. So, yeah, I understand that fear. Maybe someday I will conquer it.

I ended up putting ww alphabet noodles in the soup. It is delicious. Also made another batch of liver pate. I love that I have friends who like liver.









Dd's party was nice, just girls playing, no real games or anything. They ate a little lunch, played, then sang and had cupcakes, opened gifts, played some more, ate a little more and everyone went home. (Parents visited too, as these were all family friends.) My dear friend made her a LOVELY stuffed dolly and a homemade apron in a gorgeous cow jumped over the moon pattern. I am jealous.

I am still working on my cowl and it is slow going. My arthritis seemed to flare hard yesterday, and both hands locked up on me in bed last night.







I would like to get some really chunky yarns and big needles for some projects that will move faster and be lovely. I'd love to make nice things for people.

I picked up a freelance gig for the coming month, not a lot of hours, but it should be a nice shot to the savings account, which we can use.







I'm just hoping to be able to do the work without dropping the ball in the house.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

hello more new folks! we're going to have start local chapters soon









we have had a gentle christmas. we worked on our winter animations for each child, they are so great, and i finished my last knitting projects + sewing in time. my sweetheart loves his socks and wants more, so i must get to work! unfortunately my mother's pair wasn't sized properly, so i shall make her a new pair soon. i've been working on my cowl, i LOVE it so far...for those on ravelry, it is the 'luxurious cowl/hood'. very boring to knit, really. i love the yarn so much i may have to make myself another pair of mittens or gloves with it. i picked up some lovely variegated pale pink yarn to make my first cardigan, i need a pattern! something interesting...for my tall girl. it has been too cold for cotton tights with the girls dresses + boots, so i may make them wooly leg warmers next. and my little one cannot bear the seams in socks, i need to hurry up and make her at least one pair that she's willing to wear!

we went out and got snow gear today, we are heading up the mountain with family + friends in the morning







. it has been exquisitely frosty + foggy, wintry without the snow.

and there is a new yoga studio opened up by my canadian home, i am so excited! i'd like to get back into my daily practice, with the new year. i'm pleased that christmas is over, and i can begin to think about our new plans for preserving, gardening, sewing, knitting, quilting, pottery. i've been thinking about doing yoga with my children, since we are such homebodies.

what are your plans + goals for traditional homemaking this new year?

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

artparent, do you mean the free pattern from Lion yarn?







I'm basing my cowl on that, but...I am varying the pattern so the knits and purls are random widths. I'm also making it extra long with the intention of wearing as a hood often. Dd wants it already.

And I am so pleased that her favorite bday present is the homemade gift!









And my dh insisted that, for our anniversary, I get a Y membership. I am thrilled with this, as my workouts suffer terribly in the winter. I run for exercise and stress management, and running on the treadmill in my own house is just not working, especially for the stress management part. I need to get out and I need to vary my exercise, so this will be very helpful for me. I can't wait!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

that's so funny ijooj, it really is the best pattern i saw there too.







if what you really want is a hood. i can see my girls wanting them too...a thousand projects!!

the y sounds like it will be great for you! i'm finding yoga fits my temperament as long as it is fairly challenging. i know what you mean about getting out of the house! i'd like to get back into a swimming habit this coming year, i used to love swimming every week and if i can get my kids into regular lessons, that i don't need to participate in, oh, that would be dreamy. it has been nearly 10 years since i went swimming *alone*.

*


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

I love the free patterns at Lion brand. I get their weekly newsletter in email and I always find a lot of stuff I like to make, and several things I have made. I havent paid for a crochet pattern yet.

I also need to get into my yoga practice again. I have gained almost all my weight back over the holidays, but I know that with some purposeful eating and cutting out the soda again I can drop it. And the yoga helps immensly of course. I think that's great you are getting a Y membership. I wish I could motivate to join a gym. I seriously lack the time though.

Now that Christmas is over (and I'm glad), it's time to get back to business. It's my sons 4th birthday on Friday and we are having a party on Sat. I have to make a firetruck cake and I'm trying to get my gameplan together. I just started decorating fun cakes this past year. I've done pretty well. They are certainly not professional quality, but I have been pleased. I made a great train cake for my other son back in Sept. It takes a lot of planning though before I can put it all together. It is not something I have the skill to just whip up, that's for sure.
Also, I had an idea I wanted to share. I haven't had any feedback on it so please feel free to share what you think of this. For my sons rescue vehicle party (firetrucks and police cars) I'm going to make some quality decorations. I want this to be as green of a party as possible. So I'm making stop signs, stop lights, firetrucks and police cars out of posterboard. Then I have a red felt tablecloth I'm going to sew similar things around the edges in more felt. I also have a burning building I made out of foam board and felt. Lastly, the only thing I bought was a stand up photo prop. It's got the hole that kids can put their head in and it looks like they are driving a firetruck. I will take pictures of each kid that comes and send in the Thank you card. After the party I will either save it all for my next son, or try to sell all of it as a set. Maybe try here or maybe craigslist. That way it can be used again, it will all be quality and not just paper streamers and stuff that gets thrown away. We are also using only real dishes and silverware for lunch and cake.
Anyhow, I'm interested to see what people think about making good quality decorations and then selling it as a set to be reused by someone elses family? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Sounds like a fun idea...what about making things that might also serve as longterm bedroom decor? If they can be dual-purpose, you may have better luck reselling.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

IntuitiveJamie - That sounds like a neat idea! I could easily see this in a child's room as decoration or play room for make believe.

Happy belated holidays everyone! Good graciousness I have several posts to catch up on. The boys & my family had a wonderful holiday, full of thoughtful gifts and not a lot of clutter (hopefully!) for our house. I even ventured out of my shell and made... homemade sticky buns. THey didn't turn out how I would have liked as I didn't let the caramel on the bottom harden before putting in the buns, so the bottom was sticky gooey mush. But overall - it was a nice first attempt!

I think I'll start with goals for 2010 in terms of TH:
*Winter/Spring* - continue to embrace baking, maybe even _grow to love_ it one day. Begin candlemaking as DH & I both want more candles around the house.

*Spring/Summer*- Canning & put in 1st ever garden

*Summer* - Canning, Canning & Canning (with my new pressure cooker







& time coupons from my Mom to teach me how to do it properly)

*Fall/Winter* - Sewing & knitting, the last frontier for me! I have a machine, I just need to learn how to use it. Oh and get a bobbin case for it too.

Also to get back into the groove of my yoga & joy of reading, so learning balance in my life overall. DH has decided he wants to committ to yoga too, so every night we're going to switch between pilates or yoga since we can't afford any studio time/sitter for the kiddos.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

IntuitiveJamie, I think that sounds like a fantastic idea w/the decorations. I know a lot of kids (and their parents!) who would love that idea.

We are still recovering from the holidays here, even though it was a very nice, peaceful time for us. The kids are in total PJ mode, not wanting to get dressed or leave the house, just snuggle in & enjoy their new toys and time off from school. Dh and I are going to a dinner party tonight (a real treat for us, as we never get out). I am making chocolate dipped macaroons & strawberries to bring. I hope everyone likes chocolate!!

It seems like there are a lot of knitters here, so I was wondering if I might ask a question? I have a lot of leftover yarn from numerous projects, a skein here & there of various kinds. Does anyone have any good projects for using up your leftover yarn? I have already made a bunch of hats, mittens, scarves & cowls for the holidays.

Oh, and I'm a yoga lover too! can't wait to start practicing again now that life is slowing down.


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

Ack, I haven't been getting email updates!

I started sewing two years ago and had never seen a machine IRL before then. A very wonderful woman on Freecycle answered a wanted I posted and I've been sewing up a storm ever since. I did take a beginner's class, but I found the lady taught me everything I had taught myself from this book.







She did start us with paper and following along a pattern on there first to get comfortable with the machine. Good luck to all of those getting ready to learn!









DH got me a KitchenAid for Christmas.














Oh the possibilites of making my own flour and pasta! Now, I just need those attachments.









I just finished making up our January 2010 schedule for cleaning and activities. I've also made myself a daily routine. I know we have a slight routine happening, but I need to get back into the full swing of it. DD thrives with one (as do I) and since having DS and moving to a new home it has all fallen apart.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I reupholstered my chairs today! Does that count?

I hope this works!

damage on chairs (before) worn/stained fabric and chipped paint

Check out the monkeys on the new fabric!

I have to admit, I have had the fabric sitting around for quite some time, and I somehow thought the leaves/foliage were greener than they are, but I love it as is!

Before/After

I hope all those links work!


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Pinoikoi - Your chairs look great! I love the fabric.

I got the Christmas decorations put away yesterday and the tree is out on the curb awaiting compost pick-up tomorrow. The only things I left out were the non-christmas specific winter stuff like my berry wreath above the fireplace and the dishes/baskets of cinnamon scented pinecones. Those get to stay out for the season. My house feels so much tidier and uncluttered now.









I have split pea soup simmering on the stove and that will be tomorrow's lunch, except for me because I despise split pea soup. I can't even stand the smell of it. My family better appreciate my efforts.

Tonight's dinner consisted of a variety of cheeses, cold cuts, veggies and dip, pickles and crackers. The kids loved it and I quite enjoyed it as well. It was all leftovers from Christmas that needed to get eaten up anyway and it was yummy and filled us up. Who needs meat and potatoes for dinner anyway?









I think I may tackle the very large rubbermaid bin of papers and misc computer stuff tonight. I have a feeling most of it is garbage since I haven't really looked in there for over 6 months. After that I need to tackle my computer desk....again. Then I need to organize my household binder so I can actually use it again and keep track of my life.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunflowerMommy* 
Pinoikoi - Your chairs look great! I love the fabric.

Thanks so much!









When I saw the fabric it was a leftover partial bolt that had been donated to a thrift store, and I HAD to have it. I think the whole thing cost me about $5. My mother was a little unsure about me putting "monkeys" in my kitchen, but the red/gold theme goes REALLY well with my earth tone countertops in the kitchen and red couch and gold curtains in the living room. I think it was the perfect tye in and they look like such perfect little Philippine monkeys to me!







Really fits in with my Asian theme I think.

I spent about $50 in materials total. I bought "carpet padding" to beef up the cushions as they were feeling a bit saggy, paint, sand paper, staples, wood glue, and fabric protector (the spray on kind). I think it made a world of difference, although my arms are sore from all the sanding!


----------



## jenfl (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, today's our first day of post-Christmas/pre-baby preparations. To keep myself accountable, here's my list:

- bake bread (currently rising on the counter)
- mow lawn (DH is heading outside now)
- pack up ornaments/decorations and move furniture back to pre-holiday locations
- packed decorations out of future baby room and into attic
- empty out nook for homeschooling preparations

and, of course, the normal toddler care, lunch and dinner preparations, etc.

We'll see how this goes....


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
It seems like there are a lot of knitters here, so I was wondering if I might ask a question? I have a lot of leftover yarn from numerous projects, a skein here & there of various kinds. Does anyone have any good projects for using up your leftover yarn? I have already made a bunch of hats, mittens, scarves & cowls for the holidays.

I have some acrylic yarn that I don't want to use for clothing items, or anything anymore really (switching to all natural fibers now), so I started making those knit dish cloths last night. I had one quite awhile ago and I really loved it, much better than sponges and more environmentally friendly and a great way to use up the yarn that's just sitting there.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Well my cleaning out project got cut short last night. Ds2 had a little mishap that took us to emergency. They were playing Piggie in the Middle and apparently dd1 who is 9 figured part of the game was to tackle ds2 who is 4. He hurt his wrist quite badly. He cried for at least a half hour without stopping (which is very unusual for him. He's the kind of kid who just dusts himself off and gets right back to playing) and wouldn't move his arm. Then his poor little hand started swelling up. They couldn't see anything obvious on the x-ray but of course there was no radiologist actually there to read the xrays and I find doctors don't always catch everything. I'm hoping it's just a bad sprain and doesn't need a cast. They wrapped it and we're treating it with ice and Motrin. If it doesn't improve in the next few days though we'll have to go back. Poor little man.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

great projects + plans









i'm nearly finished the cowl and now i probably should clean our utterly neglected house









my sweetheart is leaving for london, so we have goodbye-for-a-while plans. i'm going past a knitting shop and may have to go in







i'd like to make socks for my parents' birthdays, and my sweet has requested that i keep him in socks for life









i am thinking of making leg warmers to warm up cold legs in thin tights, my girls love to wear dresses but they do get chilly! i have yet to find wooly tights for them. has anyone done this?

it is time for routines around here, too. and for much simpler food.

*


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the idea for reusable party decorations.
Don't be scared of your sewing machines ladies! Find a project that gets you excited and figure it out as you go. If you mess up, that's good because you're learning. Basic sewing is much easier than people think.








I'm getting jealous of all you knitters. Not jealous enough to knit... some day. I do have a sweater I'd like to crochet that I need to pick up yarn for.
I need to do another top to bottom cleaning around here. That means getting off the internet and getting it done!







DS has a playdate thursday, so that's a good motivator.
I am in a dinner funk. I just don't want to deal with it anymore. All of the restrictions of this anti-allergy diet are paralyzing me and have sucked all the fun out of cooking. I'd rather clean the bathroom than cook.








Wah.
I'm way behind on my studying right now and I feel guilty. I'm hoping I can cram enough time in to be sufficiently prepared for my next class on Jan 10.
Thank goodness the holidays are almost over and life can go back to normal-ish.


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngeliqueW* 
I am in a dinner funk. I just don't want to deal with it anymore. All of the restrictions of this anti-allergy diet are paralyzing me and have sucked all the fun out of cooking. I'd rather clean the bathroom than cook.







Wah.

That's part of why I don't post (much). I miss things like making bread/pizza/cookies/etc, and all my energy is drained by food/reactions and I haven't figured out yet how to do much else. Last night I made soy-free miso soup which was







, and yesterday I finished the kitchen sink mat - very basic, made from old jeans and towels.

I have trouble making goals/plans, cause then I get attached to them and dd has other ideas. On the to do list is to finish decluttering (stuff is all in boxes from getting floors redone, it's a matter of sorting/parting, and actually getting rid of it) then paint the second bedroom so we can turn it into a kids room for dd well before the baby gets here at the end of march. I also want organize the kitchen, make refrigerator magnets of dd to mail out as holiday cards, make dh some of the fingerless gloves you all keep talking about, and finish a scarf for dd. That should keep me plenty busy for the next 6 months or so


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the input ladies. I am well into making the decorations. I don't know that I could sell them after all as they are not perfect. But I do hope to pass them onto a local friend or something.

Pinkoi-Great job on the reupholstry of the chairs. Isn't that such a fabulous feeling..the before and after. I just love redoing things and improving upon what they were. So rewarding!

artparent-please post pics of the cowl. That is on my to do list of projects.

Sunflower-I hope your baby is okay!

Did I mention I got a new bread machine for Xmas? I would love to say that I make bread from scratch by hand, but I don't. But I do make it from scratch in the breadmachine. I received an old one on freecycle two years ago. It worked well for awhile, but only make small white bread and white/wheat loaves. I've been tired of it for awhile. My mil got me a nice Panasonic one that makes up to 2 lbs loaves and I can finally make whole grain bread and all sorts of things. I have not had time to use it yet, but I am very excited about it. I got so tired of the old one that I started buying our bread again. I cant wait to get back into making it fresh.

Hope everyones week is moving along. anyone have great New Years plans? We never do anything anymore, but New Years day is always special, b/c that is my first sons birthday!


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngeliqueW* 
I like the idea for reusable party decorations.
Don't be scared of your sewing machines ladies! Find a project that gets you excited and figure it out as you go. If you mess up, that's good because you're learning. Basic sewing is much easier than people think.








I'm getting jealous of all you knitters. Not jealous enough to knit... some day.

Did I say scared... I meant _terrified_







Angelique too bad you didn't live closer as I would take sewing lessons from you in a heartbeat!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoMe* 
That's part of why I don't post (much). I miss things like making bread/pizza/cookies/etc, and all my energy is drained by food/reactions and I haven't figured out yet how to do much else. Last night I made soy-free miso soup which was









Please post any recipes you have find etc... I'm trying to plot how to go gf without impacting my family too much as I have a sneaky feeling that's a factor in some of my health problems lately. I love to try any yummy foods, (df, sf, gf, corn-free), so if you need a buddy for meal ideas or a tester/taster. I'm in!









All is calm on the homefront currently. Project Granola was a huge hit with friends, co-workers & of course the family. Everyone loves it and it was a super easy recipe to do. If anyone wants it I'll post here if you'd like, please be aware though its not healthy and has dairy in it (butter).

I'm shopping for my supplies for candlemaking (whee!) and working on compling recipes for DH on how to make basic cleaning supplies at home, so I don't have to cram it all into a weekend to avoid him complaining and then running out to buy something. We just made basic dishsoap (to wash the dishes) with the Dr. B's I have. 1/5 Dr. Bs to 4/5 h2o with a 1/4 c lemon juice. DH is nervous its not working as it doesn't suds up like our old 7th generation stuff, but I showed him how it was working since all the dishes didn't have a greasy film, no food stuck on 'em and the water smelled heavenly (I did a blend of lavendar & peppermint







). So now I'm waiting for the rest of the cleaners to be used up and then replace those, the foaming handsoaps, and create a facewash/soap for me. It would be nice to find recipes for dishwasher soap as that is getting expensive for us (we buy the non-phos. type) UGH.


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi, I'm a new lurker trying to incorporate more homemade goodness into my life.

I saw awhile back that someone mentioned making a bathrobe out of old towels. I really would like a bathrobe for DS and I happen to have a bunch of old towels. Any tips on how to make this? I googled for directions but they seem to only apply to adult-sized robes. I have a machine and basic sewing skills.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizzylou* 
Hi, I'm a new lurker trying to incorporate more homemade goodness into my life.

I saw awhile back that someone mentioned making a bathrobe out of old towels. I really would like a bathrobe for DS and I happen to have a bunch of old towels. Any tips on how to make this? I googled for directions but they seem to only apply to adult-sized robes. I have a machine and basic sewing skills.

I think if you follow these directions

http://www.ez-fit.com/bath_towel_robe.cfm

but use handtowels you would make a kid size one.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Today Dp wiped down all the walls/doorways upstairs and cleaned the bathrooms. I scrubbed the shower base (as flecks of my paint from my project were stuck in the soap scum!)









I started putting away the Christmas ornaments, ran some errands and then came home to make some meals for the freezer.

I made Mexican chicken tortilla soup (I cheated by chopping up the leftover chicken enchiladas, adding some chicken broth and black beans). It is cooked and chilling now, I think it might make 3 quarts for the freezer.

My third meatloaf is in the oven! Two are wrapped up and chilling for the freezer as well!

I don't know if this squeaks anyone out, but I CANNOT put hot food directly in the freezer. I have to chill the hot food, then freeze it. Am I weird?


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
Oh my WORD, and she's sold out of the patterns now. NOOOO!!!! DS absolutely adores horses with all his tiny-almost-two-year-old heart and I am trying to figure out how to sew him a stuffed one. Maybe would you be willing to share the pattern love? I promise not to sell any, it's just for DS's birthday next month.



There's a free pattern/tutorial here.

And now that I've posted I should introduce myself.

I'm a sah/homeschooling mama to 4 kids. Over the past couple of years I've been focusing more and more on healthy, frugal and sustainable living which has led me to learn to do things like canning, baking our own bread, making yogurt (cheese is next on my list) sewing, knitting, soapmaking, making our own cleaning products etc. (When I look at that list the 25 year old Bay Street Banker in my laughs and wonders how things changed so much







). I still generally suck at cleaning though - lol.

I often wish I could talk to my grandmother who raised a family of 4 through the depression. I didn't pay much attention to what she tried to pass on and now I wish I had.

Projects I am working on for this winter:
~ wool socks for me and all my kids (I manged 3 pair in time for Christmas and need to finish the last kid pair this week.)
~ patchwork duvet cover for our bed
~ heavy curtains for the boy's room - a branch smashed their storm window in mid December and I don't know if we will have a warm spell that we can get it down to get it fixed. Until then I did draft snakes but I really need to do curtains soon.
~ canning more applesauce using seconds from our apple guy at the market

This year I'd like to work on learning to make a rag rug and collecting fabrics for it, learn to make cheese, make candles, delve more into making more of our own home remedies and helping DH with more of the outdoor fix-ups - which seems never ending unfortunately but I figure that building/woodworking isn't much different than sewing right??


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome lizzylou + karen








lots of interesting things to do!

i *finally* found a proper wooly winter coat for myself, now we are all duffled. it is so nice to be really warm! of course, it is a different colour than i've been wearing, and my wooly things don't look good with it, so *shucks*, must make myself a cowl + fingerless cabley gloves to suit. and this is how my knitting projects quadruple









a friend on here on another thread mentioned cleaning the house top to bottom to welcome in the new year. we've been in such chaos over the holidays, and now my sweet has departed for london i think i will take the day to bring some serious order. a good way to deal with us feeling bereft! i'm finding it tricky to have any kind of routine when we're visiting canada, and it really shows









my tall girl would like to sew clothes for her doll, and now that she hasn't got quite so much around to be busy with, it seems like we can get started. anyone else sewing with children?

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PNCTink* 
I did take a beginner's class, but I found the lady taught me everything I had taught myself from this book.







She did start us with paper and following along a pattern on there first to get comfortable with the machine. Good luck to all of those getting ready to learn!









PNCTink - that looks like a lovely book for starters. I'm bookmarking now!

Anyone have fabulous plans for this blue moon new years eve? I wanted to make for this evening & for future years a set of party hats for all of us in the family to wear (like a top hat, princess crown, hat with ear flaps, pointed cone hat etc) and have the kids help me decorate them with beads, jewels, ribbons, feathers etc. Think of the movie ya-ya sisterhood and the crowns they had made for themselves.... that's my inspiration as my family had hats for us to wear as kids on new years eve since we didn't go out to parties. It was fun to fight over which one would get which.

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizzylou* 
I saw awhile back that someone mentioned making a bathrobe out of old towels. I really would like a bathrobe for DS and I happen to have a bunch of old towels. Any tips on how to make this? I googled for directions but they seem to only apply to adult-sized robes. I have a machine and basic sewing skills.

That might have been me. I used our adult robes as a pattern, and basically folded a normal size towel to wrap around and open in the front, cut off the extra, then cut out arm holes and shaped the shoulders. Then added sleeves, hems, pockets and belt loops. I took some pictures I'll try to post soon - it came out really cute, but there was some awkwardness around the armpits and the neckline, and an older towel might have been even better cause it's kind of stiff. But dd's 3 and now can wear a robe just like mommy and daddy, and loves it









Angelique, have you seen there's an allergen-free recipes and meal ideas thread in the allergies forum? I think it's linked in the resources sticky. Lots of great ideas in there!

After spending the day in the city yesterday, and dealing with food reactions the first part of the week, I'm hoping today I can make some headway on converting the kids room. The painting I want to do will take several days (it's lots of layered washes) so if I can just clear and prime the walls, that would be awesome!

I'm also trying to figure out how to block the light that comes in through the upper windows at night. It's a peaked roof, and there are two trapazoidal windows that are hard to figure out... I'm thinking horizontal wooden slats, but don't know if that's even possible with the angled side.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Okay. I feel like a slacker today reading about all you productive, creative mamas. Especially today. Tell me other moms have days where it feels like NOTHING gets done. Here was my day:

Get up later than I wanted because my cosleeping kiddo won't sleep without me in bed and had a bad night; made a late breakfast of pancakes; made bread; put in load of laundry; knitted two rows; worked on my sermon for Sunday; read a looong chapter in our chapter book to my girls; taught my 6YO DD how to knit; made boxed (organic at least) mac and cheese for lunch; did family art time where we all drew a dinosaur circus performer, a sun, an owl with lights on it (don't ask me - it was 3YO DD's idea) and Christmas lights; knitted two more rows; updated my blog; started trying to figure out dinner; gave my kids bread, almond butter, and homemade blueberry jam and hardboiled eggs while I figured it out; spent half an hour pretending to be a dinosaur; helped the girls clean their toys up; put dishes in the dishwasher; decided that we would make it a new year's eve tradition to eat ice cream for supper and so I made ice cream; worked a bit on our farm newsletter; put the girls to bed; remembered the laundry I started 12 hours ago and put it in the dryer; and here I am.

Does anyone else have days like this where there is nothing to show for your day and you feel like you got nothing done? Seriously. How was that my day? LOL.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds like a busy day! making ice cream in particular







it happens to me a lot.

i've cleaned the house a LOT today, which feels great, and i've also begun knitting a pair of cabley handwarmers. i'm going to make a longer thumb on these ones and so i'm adapting the latest pattern from purl bee for that.
















have a lovely new year's eve! off to bring in the new year knitting with friends









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah, sunnylady, that sounds pretty productive to me.









For me, for some reason my level of satisfaction is directly tied to how the house looks at the end of the day. If it's pretty tidy, I feel good.

It's all right today. We slept in and had breakfast out, which I hate but dh really wanted, so we went. So, we were lunch-free.







We hit the library for books and movies, and then I baked a big batch of bread (I freeze them) and cooked a pot of chili. Which my dh apparently is not interested in eating.







Then I did some knitting, and just now I read a little for a work project I'm considering.

I'm trying to decide how much I want to work outside the home. I get sucked in because it's work I enjoy, and it gets me the (almost) instant gratification of people being pleased with my work...as opposed to the personal work I want to do, but I just can't be bothered to set aside time and place. Also, there's the whole money thing. But already I can see that I can't balance it all. I've only recently begun to see that, indeed, being married--that is, being a partner to my spouse--is a job for me.







I don't like the way that sounds when I type it here. I don't mean it in a bad way. But I am likely only going to work until the first signs of spring (kidding in March, I guess), and then I'll be once again 100% dedicated here.

Happy New Year, mamas.


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

That sounds like a day I dream of having sunnylady!!









I think the most productive thing I did today (aside from caring for and playing with the DC) was making hambone and bean soup in the crockpot.







I have become obsessed with reading again (voracious reader through teen years, got married and forgot about books







) and was lent a copy of You Are Your Child's First Teacher, so that is what I have been doing instead of household things. I'm kind of soaking in the last days of the holidays with the kids and next week I'm hoping to get our new routine going. Well, get it a bit more structured anyway.


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Sunnylady, I lurk here because I always feel so unproductive in comparison and you post was no exception. Your day sounds incredibly productive to me








The first day of the year is just finishing up here and I haven't really done much at all except play with the kidlets and talk to dh. DD requested DH make pancakes for breakfast, we had lunch out (while shopping for a crock to make saurkraut, no luck







) and now DH is roasting the last of our grass-fed beef for dinner so I haven't even done any cooking.
I did shine the sink though. My only NY's resolution is to give flylady's 31 babysteps a go. Not the shoes though. I've tried before and I get her point but we have free range chickens in the yard and a crawling baby inside. We take our shoes off at the door for a reason!


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the newbies!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_ktg_* 
Did I say scared... I meant _terrified_







Angelique too bad you didn't live closer as I would take sewing lessons from you in a heartbeat!

I taught myself from patterns and books. I'm no expert, but I can assemble basic things. I think it's my willingness to completely screw up and start over that has gotten me this far.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karenwith4* 
I figure that building/woodworking isn't much different than sewing right??

I laughed when I read this because I feel the same way. Before I got pregnant, DH was running his own carpentry business and I was his "apprentice" (lackey). With a strong background in art & crafting, carpentry mostly makes sense.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
my tall girl would like to sew clothes for her doll, and now that she hasn't got quite so much around to be busy with, it seems like we can get started. anyone else sewing with children?

As kids, we crocheted clothes for our barbies. Not sure if your DD is interested in crochet, but the freeform sculptability of crochet allows for quick success IMO. I know that in the frontier days, boys and girls used to help with the sewing around age 5 & up, so she should do great!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoMe* 
Angelique, have you seen there's an allergen-free recipes and meal ideas thread in the allergies forum? I think it's linked in the resources sticky. Lots of great ideas in there!

Thanks. My solution was to go completely off the wagon...









*Sunnylady*- I used to feel that "nothing to show" feeling a lot until I revised my expectations. My current criteria for a "productive" day: Everyone dressed and fed, actively played w/ DS, did any cleaning (even a little), did anything else (even a little). That's enough!









*Happy New Year!!!*
May your meals be healthy and delicious, your floors be shiny, your crafts inspired, your children engaged, and most important of all: May your home be full of love!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

happy new year, mamas. i happily spent it soused, with an old friend, and teaching a new friend to knit







i'm not sure if it was the blue moon, but none of our children could get to sleep - my poor folks had one of mine bring in the new year with them









so we're a little sleepy out here, but i have been working on the pair to my cabley gloves, and i cut up a bingo game i once printed + laminated, it is off marthastewart kids...very pretty but must come up with all the bits to go with it







we've been having a *great* time with 'brain quest' games with the little one, she loves it, and it points to what we haven't played with much, in her case it is recognising written numbers, so i got out the play money today and bingo...maybe we can play some card games sometime too. before we forget about it again and just live









i have a request to do some sewing with my tall one, must find materials.

i started the day with some yoga! it felt like a huge relief, as if i hadn't really been present in my body these last few months. i hope to make this a lifelong practice.

oh, by the way, i finished the lion brand cowl, i wore it out last night, it was very cosy but i may put in a couple of ties hidden inside to tighten it up around my neck, or something...if i make it again i might decrease it around the back of the neck somewhat, and make it longer. i want a different pattern for the grey one i want to make.







73 projects on my brain.

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hello..hello!

the days are flying by! my computer has been acting up and is now in the "shop" hopefully getting all better. i have tried posting here a few times in the past weeks, but it freezes every time. arg. i love my lime green laptop









last night we shared a lovely hot bonfire in the snow and potluck and fireworks show at a friends house, got home after 1am with 2 out of three littles asleep..and slept in till 10am this morning *sigh*
we are currently under assault by some major snow. we spent the late morning at the local polar bear swim (did not actually get wet) & bonfire..ate veggies dogs and hot apple cider with cayenne, then headed to the sledding hill where we got completely soaked and freezing. its heavily snowing but big fat wet flakes that melt when they land on you. still, we had a ton of fun, at least till we got icy fingers and toes.

now we are home, enjoying a cozy evening by the fire, the kiddlets are watching a movie, a special treat and baby is napping.

i still have my tree up, its so bright and sparkly and im feeling like im not ready to say goodbye to it just yet. usually by this time im so ready to get it out of the house..

im kind of in limbo with my body. af is late and im feeling pretty off.. but i poas last night in the early morning and got a bfn. it was a year old though & expired..so im not sure what to think. its putting my head in strange places though because i am having baby lust and know i should not be thinking of having babies right now. my sil is pregnant and my best friend in the world (she lives in holland now) both due in the summer.. im surrounded by pregnancy and all i seem to see are new babies and pregnant woman. my littlest one will be 2 in a few short weeks and i know that's part of it, but i would really like to get my moon and be over the speculation and onto being really carefully trying to avoid.

on home-making..not much to add.
i got a brand new king sized feather duvet & white cotton cover for Christmas from my mama, so i have been trying to spend extra time snuggled in heavenly warmth...a few days left till my boy is supposed to go back to school.. im thinking of keeping him home another few days though..im really enjoying the slow days.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Happy New Year!









We had a nice night last night. Oldest dd went to an old friend's house for a slumber party which was nice. She hasn't seen her old friends for quite some time and I know she misses them a lot. The rest of the family cuddled up on the couch with popcorn and sparkling apple juice and watched some episodes of "Man vs Wild" which we all love. At midnight the kids got to go outside and make a bunch of noise with the rest of the neighbourhood (and boy was it noisy! LOL) and then everyone was off to bed at about 1:00.

Today was pretty quiet since I was still beat from the late night with the kids but I did manage to do 4 loads of laundry and make 2 loaves of bread. This weekend I plan on doing more de-cluttering and organizing so hopefully dh can drop load of stuff off at the Salvation Army on Monday. It always feels so good to see that stuff leave the house, like a weight lifted off my shoulders.









Fern - I am in the same boat as you with the baby lust. My brother just announced that he is going to be a daddy over Christmas and we just found out that our neighbour is pregnant as well. It feels odd to not be the one pregnant or with a small baby. I know that having another just isn't a good idea right now since our life right now is so uncertain. Dh isn't working due to several disabilities (which we've been waiting for ages for various doctors and tests and possible surgery). Dh keeps bringing up another baby and I have to keep reminding him that it's just not possible (okay, it's possible but wouldn't be very responsible) right now. Ugh, I'm hoping 2010 brings good luck, good health and peace with whatever we decide as far as family goes.

Oops, forgot to mention that ds's wrist is fine. No break and he's completely back to normal.


----------



## earthnut (Jan 1, 2010)

I struggle with being a homemaker. I'd like to be one, but I find it hard to get off the computer and organize my time sufficiently. Also, both my parents worked full time and I grew up on frozen dinners, so I don't have a RL role model. I feel pretty clueless.

So I have some questions for all you lovely homemakers (sorry for dumb questions):

What is your definition of a homemaker? What tasks does s/he do?

What is your schedule like?

When are you done with your day? What do you feel you need to get accomplished to feel like your day was productive?

What book(s) do you recommend?

Thanks!!!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

earthnut, welcome. we're all learning + aspiring here, join right in!
for me being a homemaker is growing from balancing needs in the home for cleanliness, order, health, good diet, appropriate clothing...caring for children and helping them learn, making this little internal world work for everyone in the family....to becoming something of a calling, where my home is beautiful, considered, and where the homemade is central. it means that instead of meal being a chore, it is something i am involved in from as early as possible and all the way through...i hope one day to grow a lot of my food, preserve it, learn how to prepare it in different ways. i may move towards homesteading/having a small holding, or i may never even get chickens, but for me i'm already in a state of homemaking. i like my day to end when the children are asleep, though i may spend the evening making something while i spend time with my sweetheart...i also like for weekends to be quieter. to feel productive i love to have made something, but to feel peaceful i need to have the place reset, more or less. that means a clean kitchen, toys put away, and laundry in good order...spaces clean + clear for the most part. this is not always happening!!!
will look for my best books..

i am so







happy, our floors in london are being finished today! they are GORGEOUS and the whole house is lighter and brighter. i'm going to bring my old finnish broom with me (very small, shaped like a rustic hockey stick) to use there. i can't wait to go settle in and set up the old studio as a children's room, and the old family bedroom as *our* bedroom...put everything in its place and just enjoy it







(keeping it clean + maintaining tidy is less inspiring, but you know







)

only i'm having too much fun in vancouver









i love my cabley gloves, and i've started a pair of socks for my seam-sensitive little one. i decide to base the toe on the knitty 'widdershins' and used their universal toe up to calculate the size. then the variegated yarn was so beautiful i have decided to just do stockinette, though i may add some lacy stuff at the leg. it is entrancing to watch the colours grow.

what are you making?

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

For me, homemaking has meant sacrifice, to an extent. In my case, it means saying no to a career-track job outside the home in order to ensure that family needs are met to the fullest extent possible.

In our case, it is a smallholding, with livestock and chickens and gardens. We do grow a lot of our own food, and what we don't grow, we do cook with few exceptions. So there is a lot of work around the home, no matter the season, and then the cleanup after the work itself.









What I have found is that it makes our home truly the center of our family life, rather than a crash pad. We eat almost all meals as a family, we work together on a lot of tasks, and much of our social life takes place here, too.

I have a close friend who lives in a city but also, IMO, is a traditional homemaker. Obviously, no chickens or livestock and her garden is smaller, but she works daily at making her home the center of the family life. In her case, more time is spent on creating homemade clothes, toys, decor, etc., but spending time on our kids' educations, teaching them skills in the kitchen and at a crafting table (which also happens to be our kitchen table







)...that's all part of the job.

And all this is not to say I have completely given up WOHM. I still do, to varying degrees. I'm much more careful now, though, about making sure I have the time and energy at home to take care of things.

My cowl is about halfway but I have had to take a break because my hands are locking up.







So, I am working on other things, writing, and working out at the Y.







Loving the membership, and looking forward to really using it when the kids are back in school.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome earthnut! I agree with Artparent, we're all learning here and its more fun together.

For me being a homemaker, is defining a balance between my career (full time WOHM), school & home projects and a lifestyle both DH & I want to build for our kiddos. Homecooked meals from scratch (less processed if possible), learning the art of preservation,using homemade cleaners instead of other pre-made items, more upcycling & recycling, gardening, composting, learning to knit & sew to create items which I now buy (socks, rugs, quilts, curtains, & towels).

My mom was a SAHM until we all were in school, I'm the oldest of 3 and that's it. I love to cook - learned myself, but I can barely bake, and yikes to sewing & knitting. This xmas she is supporting my desire to learn to can and etc with some lessons next year during the season, but this was after 2 years of badgering her about it.









We just got done with our monthly grocery run, so I'm going to be busy cooking & preparing items for freezing today. I'm trying very hard to switch our meals to a more seasonal embrace so lots of soups, chilis, speghetti sauce which doubles for lasanga. Last night after the costco run, we got one of their prepared chickens, and I chopped up an acorn squash, rutabaga & green apple roasted them and served it with some basic risotto.









I've also started 2 jars of homemade vingear (white & red), so hopefully in 12 weeks I'll have some of that to enjoy! DH has also mentioned he wants to start making pizza crust from scratch (we cheat for time sake on worknights with premade dough) so we might be learning to bake together.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

yum, we loved pizza night, we'd used the breadmaker to make the dough at the time, but no reason to really. if i can figure out to make it gluten-free, but without corn...maybe i can try it again! i'm starting to think i and one or both of my kids may actually be gluten intolerant. interesting article on this. we used to invite friends round and we'd all put the pizzas together, i will never forget how much fun it was









interesting how working at home or outside the home plays into all of this. sometimes i'm not up to much else, but sometimes i can handle my art practice or some design/illustration work as well. i think the more organised i get the more i take on









ktg, how did you make the vinegar? i'd love to make some properly









*


----------



## FrugalGranolaMom (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

We do pizza dough in the bread machine too. I tried it in the kitchenaid last week, but it was much easier in the bread machine so that's what I used tonight.

Homemaking to me is taking care of my family and home in the best way I can that works for us. I have been making more meals from scratch (and baked goods too







), cleaning on a schedule (no schedule=no cleaning for me), and making a calendar to organize myself and all of the activities. I've also cut down the use of the computer. Previously, I had it on all day and would pop on for "a minute" and end up wasting an hour. Now, I don't start the computer until the kids go for their afternoon nap. I am accomplishing more that way. I also sew clothes for the kids from tutorials from various blogs and/or Craftster. This spring I am hoping to put a garden in, but I'm not sure it will be as large as I had hoped. Our soil isn't ideal at the new place, so I'm thinking of a raised bed. However, we just moved here in July and have many other things that need to be done, so i may have to settle for a few containers of veggies.









I would also like to know how you make vinegar! I just learned how to make vanilla extract a few weeks ago, but we use much more vinegar!


----------



## jenfl (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthnut* 
I struggle with being a homemaker. I'd like to be one, but I find it hard to get off the computer and organize my time sufficiently.

Hi, earthnut! I'd say I'm an aspiring homemaker, too. My Mom was a SAHM, but I grew up thinking that was a second-class path and I didn't really pay much attention to what she did. I do remember a clean house and dinner every night at 5pm.... which made my Mom laugh when I told her. Apparently, things weren't nearly as smooth as I remember. Which gives me hope for my failings not ruining my kids!









Anyway, I've been a SAHM for a little over 2 years now, and I'm just starting to take it the homemaker part of it to heart. It kinda reminds me of the deschooling that homeschoolers talk about. I spent a long time letting the house go, letting it keep the state it was in when DH and I both worked long hours. I'll let myself chalk some of that up to having an infant/young toddler, but a lot of it was just a lack of effort on my part.

It's only been since about last summer that I've started to see homemaking as _my job_ (although I've been cooking for our family for years). I've tried a lot of different skills and approaches; for instance, daily/weekly schedules of what to clean didn't help me at all and I'm still a terrible knitter, but I'm good at cleaning little areas at a time and I'm a decent sewer as long as I don't have to follow a pattern. But I try to do enough during the day that, at the end of the day, I feel like I've been productive.

My goal is to make incremental progress in each area. I've cooked for a long time, but it's only recently that I've been baking our own bread (thanks, 5 minute refrigerator bread!), and I'm currently working on cutting our grocery purchases down to the most whole foods that I can. Around the house, I've finally made a habit of keeping the dishwasher cycling and keeping dirty dishes from piling up, and keeping the main living areas pretty clean. I'm currently working on those side areas that love clutter. I've now sewn enough that I can make clothes for my daughter, and I'm slowly slowly slowly working on the knitting.

I'm not the most patient person, and I usually get frustrated by small steps. But for some reason, I'm finding a lot of satisfaction in seeing the slow progress I'm making. But I've had to find my own path and areas that inspire me (or give me a kick in the rear); trying to adopt someone else's system didn't work for me.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmamapagan* 
I did shine the sink though. My only NY's resolution is to give flylady's 31 babysteps a go. Not the shoes though. I've tried before and I get her point but we have free range chickens in the yard and a crawling baby inside. We take our shoes off at the door for a reason!


us, too ... same reasons!! backyard chickens and a baby on the floors.

I grew up in a no-shoe house, and I find shoes in the house to be rather uncivilized. So I made that a rule for my family as well.

I've been a FlyLady-follower since 2000. not so committed, most of the time, but DH & I have made it a resolution for this year. tooooo much to do around our house, so we're going to follow her schedule more deliberately this month.

My life over the next 6 weeks is mostly going to be governed by kids' birthdays, though. DD3 turns one next Sat. DD2 turns 6 in Feb. DD1 turned 10 in Dec, but her bday party had to be postponed, so it will be sometime in between the others. I'm have very clever home made plans for all if them.

--janis


----------



## earthnut (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes! I went to college but have never had a 'career' so I'm not giving that up. I want to be at peace at being a homemaker (without a nagging guilt about not having a 'real job'







). I do have many self-taught skills -

I can crochet (I know how to knit but it is slow and stressful. My mom has a knitting machine for when I really want to knit)
I can sew, rudimentarily. I seem to best without a pattern.








I can cook, though I've had no motivation to do so recently.








I can bake bread, but I haven't done it in a while because we found a place to get free, artesian bread.








I can grow my own food, in fact botany was my major in college.








I have chickens, and hopefully bees this spring. Someday I'll get goats, but with a new baby, I don't know when. And we live in the middle of the city. :nana
I collect mushrooms and wild plants for food.
I can can, we've been quite productive in this for the past couple years.









But I don't feel all those skills make me a homemaker. I think I'll start trying to have a tidy (if not clean) house each day. Cleaning is another thing I have no motivation for.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

earthnut, those skills are great! i didn't have a clean house until i *had* a baby - because i never really had a reason before. it started to drive me quite mad...i found flylady really useful for me and have adapted my own routines to that. when i do them life is very, peaceful, and my home becomes increasingly beautiful. there's lots of time for everything you want to do. i find the trick for me is to make it an aesthetically satisfying experience, to the point of becoming spiritual







i've written about washing the dishes this way. i actually really love putting on my beloved rubber boots and taking out the compost now







though i still forget and avoid it! and i love my weekly cleaning hour because everything is reset to clean, and if i get a certain level of clean + tidy it is so easy to maintain - then everything else i want to do falls in line.

PNC..i need better computer habits too. as you can see









*


----------



## earthnut (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll take another look at Flylady. The last time I looked at her website i got overwhelmed!


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

subbing


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
us, too ... same reasons!! backyard chickens and a baby on the floors.

Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

We're a no-shoe house, too. Both dh and I grew up in no-shoe houses. I was on a dairy farm, and he was in North Africa, where it's normal. I agree that it feels "uncivilized" to leave shoes on, and I get very offended when visitors leave theirs on.

I do not "keep" a clean house. A few days a week, I tidy up really well. I try to keep it to a point where I feel good about it, and I do floors from time to time...as needed, I guess. But we dirty up fast here.

I want to get more organized this year, so that I can enjoy the things I'm doing. I hate having to scramble to put together a meal at 4PM because I didn't think about it earlier. So, I am trying to arrange a morning routine that promotes a calmer house. I think I am going to move barn chores back to pre-schoolbus time, too. I used to feed and water at 6:30, but now that I don't have to be at the office at 8:15, I got lax about it. I would like to leave to do my workout right after the bus goes, and that means having morning chores done. We'll see.









So, chicken is thawing, laundry is drying, chores are done, eggs are boiled for my lunch later, and I am packed and heading out the door. In 3 hours, I hope to be back here, writing and working on the house. There's a poetry reading I want to attend tonight.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

We're a no shoe house here too, but I do not have chickens only a little one.

For the vinegar - this is my first time making it, so I'm crossing my fingers it works. Essentially I poured 100ml Braggs ACV (unfiltered) into my qt. mason jar, added my leftover wine (it was about a cup each) (I had a little red & a little white), covered with cheesecloth & put on the rim so it could breathe and ferment proper without any little critters getting into it.

The jars are currently in my upstairs pantry to ensure even temps. I'll let you know if 3 months if it worked or if I just have sour grapes on my hands (hahahahahaha!)

I didn't get any cooking done this weekend, but I'm trying to rally myself for this new year and get back to running, with my yoga for some much needed release & balance.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

We don't drink wine (and if I did I wouldn't have leftovers







) so I'll have to keep buying my vinegar. I am now applying vinegar to my kids' head twice daily. Yep, still fighting the stoopid ringworm.







But I do brew kombucha, love it, and have successfully sent scoby to friends. Just saying.









I feel so good when I exercise hard.







I feel like I can do anything! So I'd better get down to doing something! Going to clean up the house a little, do laundry, write and have coffee in about an hour and a half.







I know it is so selfish to be so happy school is in, but I can barely contain myself.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Good questions *earthnut*. You really got me thinking.
For me being a homemaker means attending to the majority of the cooking, cleaning, childcare, laundry etc- but doing so in an intentional systematic way. Making an art of things others might see as drudgery. I really like the idea of practicing everything- being present in the moment and giving your full intention and best effort to the task at hand. When I am able to achieve this state, I enjoy everything, even cleaning the toilet. Of course there are lots of times when I am far from this enlightened state, but it is where I aspire to be.
I grew up poor, so we made things from scratch, on the cheap, out of necessity. At the time, I didn't fully appreciate the effort my mother put in to all the little things. To be honest, I resented our lowly station and all the "stuff" we were "deprived" of (eating out, new clothes, trendy toys, etc). In reality, we were so lucky to have such a resourceful mom. She made our dolls and their clothes and furniture, halloween costumes, birthday and holiday cakes and decorations, clothes... She makes an art of upcycling, repurposing, and dumpster diving. Yardsales and thriftstores delight her. She has a real flair for pulling a miracle out at the 11th hour.
Now that I'm a sahm, I find that much of the traditional homemaking duties &/or skills are second nature to me. I learned a lot from my mom that goes beyond the skills- there's an spirit of adventure in homemaking.
The second-class drudgery that many people project onto homemaking is a sad misconception. There's so much triumph and joy to be had in it! A seed I planted grew! My pie crust was flaky! I invented a recipe! I found an awesome bargain! I fixed the computer printer with a swiss army knife and scotch tape! Everything in this salad came from our garden! And on and on.
Then there's a satisfaction in enjoying the fruits of your labor: the feeling of crawling into a bed made with clean sheets, the taste of zucchini bread fresh from the oven, the warmth of custom mittens you made to match your coat, knowing just where you stored that orphaned button you knew would come in handy some day.
There's the security in knowing you can whip up a delicious meal in a pinch, speed clean before company arrives, live well for weeks off the food stores in your pantry and freezer, mend you favorite skirt, or entertain children for hours on end with simple materials on hand.
And there's a serenity too. On days when no one makes it out of their pajamas, the floor is littered with toys, and dinner is a cold bowl of leftovers from the fridge, I can hear my mom saying, "it's not the end of the world, you did your best and that's all you can do."


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

angelique, beautifully said x

we are no-shoe too, though it is much harder to convince folks in england than in canada, where that's pretty standard. i wonder why?







now our floors are done i will simply cry new floors, and if they look unconvinced i will point out that my children regularly eat food dropped on the floor, so please









ijooj, i have a moment of jealousy about having the house to yourself







oh well, someday i'm sure they'll take more classes *together* and go to friends' houses more often, without me. at the moment their friends mothers are my friends, so i get social time along with them









we've been sleeping in since new year's, so i haven't been squeaking yoga in before friends come over! off to do that now..

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree - very well said Angelique!

As I read it though - I find myself coming back to the question - what does it mean to be a homemaker. I consider myself a homemaker, but I have a f/t outside of the home job. Can I label myself a homemaker as my intent lies in providing my family with a warm, cozy home or does society not let me because of the fact I have a f/t career, so I am only stuck in category of WOHM?

not to hijack at all... just musing of thoughts rolling around in my head.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

ktg, i think you get the magic word *and*. i am an artist *and* homemaker. i don't think anyone is just one thing, though homemaker may be so many things!

on the other hand, i'm not sure the label is important, at any rate...i'd rather say that i like to make things, animations and socks and preserves and gardens and ceramics and logos. i can get very confused about myself when i say i am an artist, for how do i then define that? am i being an artist when i knit a mitten? what about when i'm making a website? does making a beautiful dinner for friends and family mean that i'm neglecting my artwork? what about cleaning the toilet with vinegar? when i'm working on my animation project is that of more value than when i help my little girls learn to sew? at this point, i am myself, and there are things i love to do, and i'm always learning more...and as this thread can hold so much, i see that much of what i love to do is in the traditional homemaking mode..so here we are!

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I know that when my mom was most active working at making the home a place like you describe, she was also WOHM (in addition to FT farming for profit).

In my case, I don't know if it's my own nature or the nature of the work I do, but when I WOH, I do a lousy job here. It's embarrassing, but it's the truth. And when I am focused on making things clean and neat and nice and delicious and yummy smelling here, it matters little how much $$ we have, as long as our necessities are covered. I have definitely noticed we are all much more relaxed and well-seeming. When I WOH, I turn into a nervous wreck trying to manage the inside and the outside. It's my issue, and then it becomes a family problem. I'd hope not everyone is the head case I am.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i'm that kind of headcase









working at home a bit works for me, though.

*


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
We're a no-shoe house, too. Both dh and I grew up in no-shoe houses. I was on a dairy farm, and he was in North Africa, where it's normal. I agree that it feels "uncivilized" to leave shoes on, and I get very offended when visitors leave theirs on.

So do I. When we held DD's first birthday party I actually drew up a chalk sign on the wall outside the door saying "shoes" and pointing the the pile of our own shoes. Didn't work though, only one family took theirs off.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
we are no-shoe too, though it is much harder to convince folks in england than in canada, where that's pretty standard.

I think we've probably got out English roots to blame that it's so unusual in Australia. I grew up in "shoes on" houses and it wasn't until I was 18 that I met someone who lived in a shoes off house. I remember living with someone at uni a year or two later who had also grown up shoes on and we had this big heart to heart when we moved house, took a deep breath and declared our new space shoes off. It felt so weird but at the same time so good, I guess it was the baby-step beginning of my long journey to home-making







Not that I'm saying shoes off is neccessary, just that it works for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
When I WOH, I turn into a nervous wreck trying to manage the inside and the outside. It's my issue, and then it becomes a family problem. I'd hope not everyone is the head case I am.









I am. I can't cope with the juggling act and I'm so grateful I don't have to right now.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

We used to be a no-shoe family, but when we moved into a house with direct access to the outside, we found it hard to stay no-shoe. This is because of the dogs. Our dogs have taken over the front yard, and we let the out multiple times per day. I have had no luck getting their paws cleaned in between the front door and their crates (they are crated in the house). My socks were getting so dirty that I finally gave up and we started wearing shoes. In addition, we have to entrances to our house (front hall and kitchen, from the garage) and neither is a good place to take off shoes. If we tried harder we could probably do it, but right now I just don't care enough. We have no carpet, so at least it is fairly easy to sweep... not so easy when it is muddy out and the dogs run in!

I'm also a WOHM. I kind of consider myself a homemaker... I wish I were better at it. Luckily for me, my husband does most of the cleaning (he's OCD). I take care of the cooking, laundry, do most of the kid-caring for, etc. I would love to stay at home, but we need both our salaries to cover the basics.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntuitiveJamie* 
Thanks for all the input ladies. I am well into making the decorations. I don't know that I could sell them after all as they are not perfect. But I do hope to pass them onto a local friend or something.


Re-usable decorations are great! I made some fabric penent style banners to use out of muli colored fabric scraps and a big ball of twine. I also have a fabric white table cloth and each yr it is lovely placed on our table for that childs bday, we use a permanent marker and write well wishes and such. Plus usually some time I do a handprint of each yr in fabric paint. Each yr its nice to see how they have grown and one day their table cloth will be filled of memories from all their bdays.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

those with wood floors: what do you use to clean? i am thinking of bringing a favourite family broom if i can squeeze it in my case...i have a hand-vac for everyday stuff - but what about mopping/wiping? suggestions? anyone know what folks did in the old, pre-swiffer







days? a good sponge?

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
those with wood floors: what do you use to clean? i am thinking of bringing a favourite family broom if i can squeeze it in my case...i have a hand-vac for everyday stuff - but what about mopping/wiping? suggestions? anyone know what folks did in the old, pre-swiffer







days? a good sponge?

*

http://www.methodhome.com/all-produc...lmond/612.aspx

i have this mop. its not at all old fashioned but its great. i love it. like..really like it.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I hand-and-knee with old diapers and Murphy's Oil Soap. Boring, I know.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

I have the same mop as Fern - love it and the almond of the soap/wood cleaner. If that mop is dirty or being washed, its the ole hand & knees with a sponge.

mmmmmmmm


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

x
looks like a cool mop!

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i guess it isn't for wet-mopping, just dust-mopping, but ooo.

maybe i could make my own by tying lanolised wool pieces to my old mop?







how fun to choose your own colours!

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

why yes i *am* avoiding housework.

i'm always looking for alternatives to disposable and very plastic solutions, i thought you might like to see these. this is the toothbrush i'm going to try next. i like that at *least* the head is replaceable. i remember my family having these. i wish the all-wooden toothbrushes were better, mine went black around the bristles, on the wood, which worried me; the bristles fell out (in my mouth!) now and then, and it was too big to brush comfortable! how disappointed was i!

we're currently using these razors - they are gorgeous, and while you spend a lot outright, the cost of the razors is a lot less over time - you're just replacing the blade inside, which is fun (careful!). safer than a straight razor that you'd have to sharpen! i'm so happy not to be throwing out so much garbage and it is an experience to use this thing. old british company.










*


----------



## jenfl (Oct 20, 2007)

So I've had the whole house to myself since noonish and no car to tempt me to go out and be "productive"! And, because of earlier visitors, the house is relatively clean!

Besides watching a movie and eating chocolate fondue (mmm, fondue....), I planted some basil and some peas in seed pots made out of a cut-up wrapping paper tube and made 2 loaves of bread. I hadn't intended to make 2 loaves, but the recipe told me to brush the top with butter just before baking. When I did that, the top completely fell flat and it didn't rise back up in the oven. I hated looking at that flat-topped loaf and didn't want that to be the result of my baking day, so I set out to do the second loaf. It's on its second rise now.... we'll see how things turn out.

Oh, and I knitted 3-4 rows this morning! That's a major accomplishment when you're as slow as I am.


----------



## earthnut (Jan 1, 2010)

That was inspiring, Angelique, thanks!









Artparent, I mainly use a good, real corn broom. They're pricey, but so nice.







I've used various mops, but if you can't wash the head, mops get so grody. After a few uses, you end up moving around mud, not really cleaning much. I don't want to use the disposable head ones, so I've been shopping for a mop that has washable cloth heads. I've been looking at a sh-mop.

Today, I moved in 6 bags of chicken feed (with hubby's help), and moved out 3 boxes of trash. Yay!


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Oooh, I had such a good day







Not only did I mop the floors this morning on top of my flylady stuff (which is going well) but I made DD a Mei Tai for her baby dolls. I'm so proud of myself


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow. I finally got my kitchen/dining room clean. It was piled 3 feet high with junk. (I don' think I'm exaggerating







.) Mostly tools and construction junk and some random Christmas items. It was so clean that DH actually said "Wow!" when he walked in from work... usually he doesn't notice so much (which is really nice on the days it's messy!) but I guess it's because the change was so drastic.

Now I just need to declutter the corners, make it pretty and take some "after" pics for my blog. I've been meaning to post them for ages!









I've gotten back into my bread baking groove. I made all our bread for a year or more then stopped when I moved in with my parents for over a year. Now we're in our own home, doing what we want and living the dream.

Today might be a sewing day. I have some draft stoppers to make, curtains to sew for the new bathroom and maybe a table runner if I'm ambitious.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
i guess it isn't for wet-mopping, just dust-mopping, but ooo.

maybe i could make my own by tying lanolised wool pieces to my old mop?







how fun to choose your own colours!

*

That mop is beautiful! Too bad it can't just be a work of art for your home. Thanks for all the suggestions to make pizza dough in a bread maker - I used to have one but never used it ever. Time to go hunting for one maybe...

Trying to plan what needs to be done this weekend or really saturday as DH has game night with friends on Friday, and I'm going to be in doula training all day Sunday. We have a fridge packed still from our costco run, and I'm trying to figure out how to store sliced cheese (vacu-seal & wax paper seems to be the best bet...)









My 2nd class for graduate school started today.. ahh the law & bioethics. This one is going to be a doozy, as the most experience I have with the law is .. well none except for my civics classes back in H.S and that was well...awhile ago









We haven't taken our tree down yet... and wont until the end of the month but I'm tempted to start taking down the ornaments and trying to find some cedar branches to decorate our mantel and keep it wintery-festive without overkill. Does anyone else keep their holiday tree up (but not adorned) during January to keep the green in their house?


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Hooray for the cleaning and decluttering Mamas! Now come to my house!








*ktg*- Who are you doing your doula training with? I'm doing a workshop with ToLabor (formerly ALACE) in March!
We are a shoes off household- our reason being an equal measure of foot health and floor cleanliness. I wear slippers inside and love having cozy feet. Outdoor footwear is too hard hot heavy to wear all the time. In winter I bring slippers to other people's houses too. People appreciate when I take my wet dirty boots off at the door but raise an eyebrow when I pull slippers out of my bag. Oh well.








Question: Do your kids do chores? If so what? I'm interested in how much moms are willing to delegate as well as how much is appropriate for kids to do. DS is still too little for that but he likes "helping" me do things. I want to keep that feeling going! DH's mom never let her 3 boys wash dishes, do laundry, cook, etc (as if they'd destroy appliances or something). They did mow the lawn, rake and such. Still, they grew up without what I consider vital life skills. I taught DH how to wash dishes when we were 23, laundry is still tricky.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_ktg_* 
I have the same mop as Fern - love it and the almond of the soap/wood cleaner. If that mop is dirty or being washed, its the ole hand & knees with a sponge.

mmmmmmmm









the nice thing about this mop is you can have more than one moppy cloth part, or you can whip it off and hand wash it and then off you go. i generally wash it in between a dirty mop and clean mop (i like to do it twice when i actually do it)
i also have the duster cloths that you can get to go with it and they work great.









elisa, the toothbrush link didn't work, but im curious!can you post it again?

you would love the kootenay co-op in nelson.its the grocery store most folks shop at and all of their cleaning products and body stuff is all wooden and natural bristle and eco friendly. i have to make a list and stick to it otherwise im always buy things i want but don't "need"
you should come visit some time


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

We're a shoes off house as well. I hate wearing regular shoes and it always feels so nice to take them off and put on my cozy slippers after running around all day. I always take my shoes off at other people's homes as well. To me it's just rude not to.

I try to get my kids to do chores but that seems to be a chore in itself.







My girls are now in charge of cleaning their own bathroom. I figure it's a good place to start because if they don't do it and gets disgusting, I don't have to look at it (they have a half bath in their bedroom). Eventually my oldest will get disgusted enough that she will clean it. My girls are also in charge of unloading the dishwasher and that's still a work in progress. They usually abandon it half way through claiming they don't know where things go.







My older girls are 7 and 9.

The boys are 4 and 5 (closer to 6 than 5) and right now they don't do much. I do expect them to pick up after themselves and we do what's called "10 minute tidy" a few times a day. When the house gets too messy they all have to stop what they are doing and do a quick tidy up to get the house back in order. Then they can resume their activities. If they don't complain and dawdle it takes less than 10 minutes. Next, I'm going to teach my boys how to make their beds. That should be interesting.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

on the no shoes, we are also a no shoes in the house family..but i got these boots a week or so ago and i cannot convince myself to not wear them in the house. they are So so comfy, plus its just ice outside so not yet outside dirty...









we all have padraig slippers that we love. the little shop is just a few blocks down from where i grew up, so we have all had a pair for ages (my son and i got new ones from my mama for christmas!)


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
on the no shoes, we are also a no shoes in the house family..but i got these boots a week or so ago and i cannot convince myself to not wear them in the house. they are So so comfy, plus its just ice outside so not yet outside dirty...









we all have padraig slippers that we love. the little shop is just a few blocks down from where i grew up, so we have all had a pair for ages (my son and i got new ones from my mama for christmas!)

Those boots are cute! I don't blame you for not taking them off.

We all have padraigs here too. They are so comfy and they last forever. I've had my pair for a few years though and and dying to get another pair, not because they need replacing but because I'm bored of the colour and I want something different. The kids just pass theirs down the line so they always get "new" ones every year. They don't get a chance to get bored and luckily my younger ds loves pink so he doesn't complain if he gets a girly pair. In fact, right now his rain boots are pink.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

hmm, toothbrush site seems down right now







i'm sure i would love that shop, fern. love it into a good day of business! i'd love to visit someday









i have a 9 and 4 year old, i'm a bit inconsistent, but they do have a routine and the 9 year old has added responsibilities on top of that. the routine is things like, get dressed, lay out clothes for tomorrow, put away toys + crafts at night, brush teeth, that kind of things. i'll just ask them for help with things like putting the eggs in a bowl, or piling up the cloth wipes + putting them upstairs, or folding their clothes. things should be clearer when we're back in london and have their room set up eventually, as they will each have shelves for their own clothes, and their own bed to make, etc. i have my tall one put away the dry dishes, and she's very good about tidying up the table when it is time to eat. i find it is all easier if it is clear where things go, especially with drawing stuff.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

you might like this article on childhood responsibilities. i'd definitely like to increase what my children participate with. so = off to do laundry with them after lunch!

*


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

We are a no shoe house as well. Sometimes I feel badly when I ask someone to take off their shoes, but I hate to think of the things they bring in on them. One exception is my Grandpa. I have never asked him to reomove his shoes.







We wear slippers too. The padraig ones look really nice! I made myself a new pair in the fall out of an old fleece vest, but they are wearing out underneath. My birthday is coming...









My DD is still young, but she helps clean up the toys and she likes to help me load the dishwasher. I let her "sweep" too sometimes.

KTG-I know a family that leaves their tree up from Black Friday through St. Patrick's Day. They said they go through so much trouble to get it that they like to enjoy it for a while. They put Valentine's on in February and Shamrocks in March.









We took our decorations down today. I am hoping to make some wooden coasters out of the tree trunk, but I need to find a tutorial. I caught a segment of Rachael Ray the other day with someone who was talking about ways to upcycle things from the holidays. I think I am also going to make some blocks for the kids. The branches we'll give to our neighbor to burn in the summer in his fire pit. I always hate taking down our decorations because it feels so bare.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i'm usually the first to take my tree down! but this year i've loved it so, so i took off all of the ornaments except for the silver baubles, which are lovely aged-looking things, and the little lights (it is a little tree in a pot, outside in our solarium, so it lives there in the wintriest months anyway) and after new years i took down the baubles and left the lights.

i love the idea of making coasters + blocks from the trunk! i might also cut the boughs and dress something up outside with them...maybe a bannister. this winter feels very bare to me, i've been wanting more lights.

the children loved helping me







thanks for the reminder.

my little one told me she wants me to play my classical guitar to send her to sleep every night "every every night" and i'm so pleased







we tried it last night. i haven't played since i did this for her sister before she was born. i found information that says i can bring it on board when we fly home to london.









*


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish I could do something with the branches, but they are all dried out. Our tree stopped taking water about three weeks ago, even though I kept it well watered this year.

Yes, I have seen people carrying their guitars onto the plane, when we fly from Newark-Liberty (and Montreal) to Heathrow.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

in future, (it would be a LOT of work!) you could slice the stump again, to keep the water entering. however i would be very, very careful now because the tree may catch fire very easily.

my parents move their undecorated tree outside in the rain + snow, on our deck, and we've really loved it every year. you could decorate it for the animals then.

*


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, we do that when we first get it home. I think DH would have heart failure if I asked him to pick it up decorated and do that. LOL!

*Funny side story* DH's Dad bought their first real tree two years ago when they moved to Devon, England. he thought it would be nice, etc. So he went to B&Q and brought it home, set it up, and thought it was lovely. A few weeks later he was complaining about it to DH because they had to vacuum so much. It was losing loads of needles and dH asked, "Well, is it drinking water?" FIL replied, "I'm supposed to water it?!" What's even more funny is he is a good gardener. DH now asks him often, "Have you watered your tree yet, Dad?"









That's a great idea! Right now, it's located behind our shed, but we could hang some bird feeders from it.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so happy! I finally tidied up the kitchen and dining room enough to take pictures. Here they are! You can click within the post to see the before pictures... from the previous owner. She had it so dark and dreary in here. A couple coats of paint brightened it right up.


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

That looks great Heather!!!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

great work, heather!









*


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

That look lovely Heather







We are renting so I can't do much more than clean. I'd love love love to paint our kitchen.
So nice to hear about all the other shoes-off families. Those padraig slippers are so sweet, I wonder if I could find the time to make something similar before our next winter. We have a few pairs of really cute fair-trade felt slippers DD had that DS might have grown into by then but perhaps I could make a pair for DD.
DD is playing farm girl today lol. We have a broody chicken and she is outside picking her up and carrying her around.
After my mei tai sewing adventure yesterday I've been charged with making new clothes for DD's baby dolls as well. I found a straightforward tutorial on cutting down real baby clothes so that's my job for this afternoon and then roasting a chicken for dinner, yum







!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Love it, Heather!

You know, the thinking about kids and chores got me to ask the kids to help out a little more this morning...I had them pack part of their lunch, clear the table, and make their beds.








Dd even grabbed the broom and gave the kitchen floor a sweep. Good reminder that it's part of our job to require their help.

More later...


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome *Heather*!!! I love the frugal budget, I think it makes you be more creative! That pantry is great: pantry envy!!!
Those padraig slippers are really nice. I like the idea of crocheted tops on leather bottoms. They definitely trigger my "I could make that" reflex. The trick is to turn "could" into "would."


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Love how that turned out Heather! Such a cheery color and I love that you kept the wood accents under the cabinets.

I have a goals to re-do our cabinets this summer (they were like yours, multicolored and brass hardware, and I just quickly painted them white), but its going to be a long process with sanding, priming and trying to remove several coats of ugly paint.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

new to this thread/tribe.









my DH and i have been working on simplicity, and i've been working on certain elements of homemaking.

first, i started with simple cleaning skills--keeping my home clean and fresh without chemicals or appliances as much as possible. i'm also working on learning to make things from scratch in the kitchen. i'm really proud of the small skills i've developed--like baking cookies from a scratch recipe (i can't believe how easy it is--and how my mother and grandmother told me i should never learn do to such things, just go for hte convenient stuff. . .which is full of garbage!).

we are moving to NZ, and i plan to expand my skills there. everything that we do and purchase will be about simplicity. i'm learning to cook beans from dried to soaked to cooked. i know it seems like a little thing, but in my family, everything was processed growing up. it's been a cool learning process for me!


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the kitchen love!









I'm loving the space and lay out. So easy to work in! I've been cooking lunch for DH all week.







I used to do it back in the day but with crazy renos going on I didn't have the time or energy. When I don't make him a lunch he goes out to a fast food joint or orders meals at his shop spending $5-10/day







and it's usually not healthy. Just thinking about the waste makes me cringe.

But none of that! I'm scoring 5/5 so far this new year!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome zoebird. we moved to london over a year ago and it was great to simplify and really choose what objects we want to have in our home. my kitchen is very simple there, i just have an electric kettle, stove, and gas hob, the rest is just basic hand-tools. the canner is pretty exciting though!

i am worn out







but just saw the naturopath, hopefully i can get myself in order and start getting things done without needing HUGE inspiration. luckily there's lots of that around here







but you know, needing to sit and have tea for ages after just having a walk with the kids is a bit pathetic







and i would love to have my routines happening and lots of homeschooling projects going, and and and.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I just got called back to work.







In a greatly reduced capacity, and I'm not even setting up a permanent workspace in the office to help ensure that I don't have to spend a lot of time there. I'll go in for creative meetings and from there, decide by project when and where to do the work. Should not be more than 10 hours a week, with entire weeks off in between projects. We'll see how it works out. Everyone knows my first commitments are here. But I am nervous about it.

Dh seems supportive, though, and when workloads at home shift into high gear, I'll need to let them know.


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

subbing...


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome zoebird! Good luck in your move to NZ, I have friends who have visited there often and just love it.

art - I hope you got some helpful news from the naturo, to get you feeling better & soon!

1jooj - I can't tell if you're excited or not to be going back to work in this capacity... are you? It sounds good that you have your boundries and priorities well-defined for them so if it's not working out or pulling you away from home.









Unfortunately my work has kicked into high gear, as over the next year I'm working/co-leading a project to get our institution (I work for a medical college) accredited with our human subject research program. UGH. I've been apart of these projects with my previous employers (twice) and its a huge undertaking, and of course we're already behind. This is the first weekend I took work home









In homemaking news - I'm trying to look for easy recipes for some veggie meals (bean soups, chilis) as I want to cut down on our grocery bill but have something hearty & satisfying so no one -read DH misses the meat.

Oh and I finally uploaded a picture of the rolls I made over xmas - the top looked beautiful, but the underside was all much c'est la vie!
http://http://picasaweb.google.com/violetandransom/43_December_2009?locked=true#5419229589828038962


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks ktg. sounds like a lot of work!

i made it to my first yoga class in months, and it was serious! i loved it







and it is just round the corner







wouldn't you know it, as soon as i move away.

we're heading back to london right at the end of the month, so now my time is becoming precious!

i met with our knitting circle for the first time in so long, it was such a delight (missed you fern!!) and so lovely to be surrounded by mothering mamas, and almost all homelearners, too! it is hard to find such a group, i've been spoiled for sure.

on the way there i stopped to buy cheesecloth and linen (for cheese making, cheese wrapping, and linen for lavender sachets to protect my wool, and for making kitchen things..) and they were much bemused at what i was buying it for! AND the shop had bought out another shop's wool, which they don't usually carry, so there was yarn for $1.99 a skein, gorgeous 100% superwash merino in great colours! and loads of pattern books cheap too, i bought a couple of rowan books







i may have to go back and look for a children's cardigan pattern.

now i'm working on my mother's socks and helping my tall girl with writing and with sewing. both of my girls are writing a lot







and busy all day long. only they haven't been sleeping well









i hope to start some legwarmers for them next. now i have a suitcasefull of yarn i'm sure i will be increasing my planned projects to 7,338.

here's another, i found such a great image of crocheted stars here. i don't know how to read the crochet pattern, anyone want to give me a lesson?

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

aww! im sad i wasn't there! im so glad i got all of us mamas knitting together. it makes me so happy. even though so many of us live in different towns now (kazia in vernon, me in kaslo, you in london..who else?) we all still have mdc in common. *sigh*









happy yoga! im planning to start a class this month. there is a studio run by a friends just down the street. it is the yoga/dance/tai chi/acupuncture/massage&midwifery office right now








i plan to start doing some acupressure there in the near future.
there may also be a children's kung fu class starting, which my boy is very excited about.

where is this amazing wool/cheesecloth shop? im curious! sounds like a fantastic find!
i wish that i had brought more fun wool home with me from vancouver.

ktg your link doesn't work for me..
your job sounds i intense. wow.

welcome to all of the new folks to the group!

we are having a birthday party for my boy tomorrow (he turned 7 on the 26th of december) im hoping for some snow tonight because right now everything is ice or very hard snow and we were planning to go sledding..which we will still do but we might be going 1ooo miles an hour!







i like some fresh snow to slow things down a bit.

i went on a snowshoe adventure today with some friends and their two girls. it was so nice. they had been away for almost a month and i really missed them and after a while their girls both wanted me to hold their hands and when we were back from our walk wanted me to buckle them into their seats in the car and told me they missed me SO much. it made my day









what else..
my sourdough starter smells like glue..
i miss my grain mill which is lent out right now.
and tomorrow i have to wake up and make upside down pudding cakes and sushi. i think ill go to sleep!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

ktg, you at the Catholic school?









I haven't knit a stitch in more than a week, and my hands are so much better.







On the bright side, though, the writing is coming along. I am making time daily, which is already a giant step. If I do it for another 30 days, it will be my new habit.







artparent, that bargain wool sounds like a wonderful surprise!

I've also been working out daily, and so far have lost a couple of pounds and definitely strengthened my body. I am reducing my use of anti-inflammatory medicine, and have gone sugar-free. Have also all but eliminated most carbs. Still lots of vegetables and fruits, but very few grains. A normal diet, just trying to burn off my own energy stores.







And don't ask about coffee.

I am still wary about the working arrangement, though I feel incredibly blessed to be given the chance to try. My employer values my work enough to call me back in, which is huge (esp. in this economy), and trusts me enough to give me the autonomy to try and structure my life in a non-traditional way--which is even more huge.

So now I have to get organized again. I can't do cook-aheads or crock pots, so meal planning is going to be more critical than ever. Also, all our meats are frozen, so advance planning is required. Today, I'll make black bean chili with frozen chard and zucchini, and tomorrow I will cook a pair of turkey drumsticks I have in the freezer with some eggplant and roasted peppers we also have down there. I think it's time for me to consolidate freezer contents, too, which helps me send a "don't waste" message to dh with regard to meat.

My dear sister dropped off a huge bag of hand-me-downs last night, so the kids have dug into the treasure and are picking their new favorites.







They have been making art every day, too. Painting, drawing, cutting and gluing (lots of snowflakes), writing. The house looks like it, too.









Our other big challenge is balancing keeping the barn warm with keeping it ventilated enough to prevent pneumonia. Dh seals up every crack, and while this keeps it warm, it also keeps things humid and doesn't allow the ammonia out. I shovel out a little each day during the week, which helps, but those ladies pee a lot. Looking forward to a warmup this week, when we can keep doors open through the night.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

wow, big changes ijooj! i wonder if the grain-free will help with inflammation? i really love arnica gel for arthritic type pain (well any bruisey, inflammey pain) but it isn't dealing with the source of course. good luck with all the preparations. i know when i add another project to my responsibilities i can get really overwhelmed if i don't plan a lot!

fern it would have been great to have you there. ******&tiegs has moved away, and tiffani used to join us too...pealette came into town so she was with us!

it is just dressew! but they bought out a wholesaler, so they have all this gorgeous stuff temporarily. they do have cheesecloth and linen if you dig through the polyester. for some odd reason all the grumpy folk are now pleasant if not friendly! perhaps they caught it from me, standing their glowing with my sack of beautiful yarn









have a great birthday party today!

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
wow, big changes ijooj! i wonder if the grain-free will help with inflammation? i really love arnica gel for arthritic type pain (well any bruisey, inflammey pain) but it isn't dealing with the source of course. good luck with all the preparations. i know when i add another project to my responsibilities i can get really overwhelmed if i don't plan a lot!

fern it would have been great to have you there. ******&tiegs has moved away, and tiffani used to join us too...pealette came into town so she was with us!

it is just dressew! but they bought out a wholesaler, so they have all this gorgeous stuff temporarily. they do have cheesecloth and linen if you dig through the polyester. for some odd reason all the grumpy folk are now pleasant if not friendly! perhaps they caught it from me, standing their glowing with my sack of beautiful yarn









have a great birthday party today!

*

i love dressew! i have meters of this lovely bamboo fabric waiting to be pants and skirts and other yummy things from last time i was in the city.
did anna go?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

she couldn't last week - maybe next time! i hope so!

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

OK, so I opted out of chili and instead decided to cook some things that embrace the deep freeze contents. Tell me if you think this sounds







or







. Ground beef, garlic, onion, lentil, pureed tomatoes, and pureed chard with bay leaf, salt and pepper. I thought I could save spicing for when it's done, because sometimes I'll feel like curry, make a big pot and be done with curry after eating it once.

So, that's simmering, and the fam will have steak and corn on the cob for dinner. Because I am pretty confident I'm eating soup alone.


----------



## earthnut (Jan 1, 2010)

That soup sounds good to me!

My parent's dog came over for a visit, and I actually cleaned up after her this time! Swept the hair off the floor, put our dog's bedding in the washer, and washed our dog. Hopefully less fleas this time!

DH was wonderful and cleared the kitchen yesterday, and today I've been keeping up with it - putting dishes in the dishwasher as they're used and wiping the counter down when things are spilled. It feels good, and having surfaces clear feel good!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm pleased to say the lentil soup is really, really good.









Today is the first "real" day in the new plan. Kids are fed, lunches packed, my work bag is packed. I'll get them on the bus, feed and water animals, pack my gym bag and drive into town, work out, clean up and change at the Y, go to my meeting (I hope they feed me but am afraid of what they might order in), spend a little more time taking care of some business there (laptop issues), and then return home and get dinner on.

Kids and I can work on homework/work while dinner cooks, and dh can do evening chores...it will take consistency to do this, but we can do it!

Of course, dd is already resisting instead of engaging...


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

*1jooj*- Do you know how you hold your knitting needles? I ask because my mom is a knit fanatic and she learned "English" and knit that way for 50 years. Her arthritis bugged her a lot. Along the way she had seen someone knitting really fast holding the needles differently. She told my mom it's called "Continental." As a creature of habit, my mom got very frustrated trying to learn a new way to do something she had done for so long and stuck with "English" until her hands got really bad and she was afraid she'd have to quit knitting. She forced herself to do a project "Continental" only and she loves it. She says it's so much easier on her hands and the pieces go much quicker.
*artparent*- That star pattern is pretty easy. Do you know the basic crochet stitches?
Welcome *zoebird*. All those new things add up and then after a few years you look back and realize "I'm living the dream!"


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

angelique, i know the stitches but not to read them!

i keep hearing about continental, and my friend was telling me that she was watching a youtube video which suggests that it is best to learn *both* and switch between them, to avoid repetitive stress injuries! so i am finally convinced and i'm going to see about learning continental next. the fact that it will be faster will be a bonus









*


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

joining in with you ladies









I recently learned how to knit and have moved from scarves to my first sweater project. I am thrilled with that but will be need to wait til the summer (and a visit to my knitting aunt) to find out how to seam it.

I am also working hard at developing a house cleaning plan to keep things running smoothly here (a messy house seems to just sap my energy, making me lethargic and not willing to clean, dragging me into a vicious cycle).

My other short term goal is to start making the older boys' lunches again (I have gotten lazy about letting them buy at school).

Glad to be joining


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

I love those crocheted stars!!! I think that will be the lovely little project that will finally push me to learn how to crochet. I've been knitting basic items for a couple years now, time to expand.









We're working on our living room and I can't wait for it to be finished! We had a 10x20' living room, divided it in half to put the bathroom in one end. The bathroom side is pretty much done, so now it's time to work on the living room. (Just one wall) The first coat of plaster is drying as we speak. Hope to do all the sanding, plastering, painting by the weekend or something.







By the end of the weekend? Well, asap!

After that, most of the first floor will be finished and I can really work my magic making it into a cozy living space.







I want it to be very Soulemama.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I have to admit that learning Continental sounds like a great idea, but will have to wait until a lull between work projects. A friend told me a similar story about her mother, only I think it was Portuguese? Anyway, it's becoming clear that I came into a moment of challenge at work. Things should slow down later this week and I'll be ready to look at home stuff. I feel very lucky to not have to be there at 830a until 5p, but I am not entirely used to pushing so hard through the day. I look forward to the pause later this week.

Meantime, my homemaking skills have so quickly devolved that we're actually out of milk.







I hope to get a chance to get groceries one of these days, but I admit to prioritizing my workouts over groceries right now. We have a well-stocked pantry and could probably go weeks getting just milk if we had to.

My yarn store sent me a $15 coupon.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

*artparent*- I could translate the abbreviations into a narrative for you if that helps but you'd need to know the stitches: chain, slip stitch, double crochet, half-double crochet, and treble crochet.
*1jooj*- It sounds really tricky balancing work and home. When I'm gone all day for midwifery classes (2-4 days a month) it takes me two days afterward to catch up. You must be great at your job for your boss to be really flexible. I hope it works out for you.
Welcome *Softmama*. A messy environment sucks the life out of me too.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elisa, i saw one of my knitter mama friends today at the school for a course on art with children and she was knitting away on something and then went on to tell me about the amazing piles of yarn that she got in the city while there over christmas. turns out it was at dressew. small world







OH, i wish i was closer, it was beautiful yarn she was knitting up.

im feeling low. maybe fighting something, probably just worn out. its grey, dark, wet, slippery and BLAH outside. our fridge is bare and my kids seem to be always hungry these days. i made bread today so at least we have that, but some days i just have no idea what to feel them. tonight is going to be breakfast for supper. they love pancakes and i dont have much else right now (thank goodness for freshly ground grains!). i get some raw milk tomorrow for the first time in a while, and we have black turtle beans soaking for tomorrow. i need to plan ahead more, but i would rather just nap. i havn't sent my son to school for a few days because he is pretty unkeen on it and i dont have the heart to force him. his reading skills are really getting better, so we do reading practice and he is always doing art. i wish, wish, wish it was closer to the end of the school year..i am 100% no doubt about it home-schooling next year.

can i hibernate for the rest of winter?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks angelique - i know most of those and can look up to check! if you have time and energy to translate for me, that would be amazing!

fern - so funny you encountered dressew knitters again! it is a very small world. i've been struggling with feeling really, really low too. i'm looking at different issues - hormones, iron levels, thyroid, mental stuff. i'm going to get my iron tested next week. i'm finding it is cyclical, and i'd really like to stabilise! something my therapist was talking about today was making sure to get enough physicality in your life that expresses in a safe way all of those aggressive emotions that mamas in particular tend to keep boxed up...so finding a way to do some very aggressive activity in a constructive way. actually, children, daddies...all good for all of them. today i ripped the paper into pieces before adding it to recycling/composting...i chopped the compost peelings up, and instead of grating the cheese i gave it a solid round of mincing. my girls had lots of ideas too - tap dancing, cutting things with scissors, doing some woodworking, pruning, using a wooden spoon when you're baking, crushing garlic, singing really loud, slamming the wet laundry into the dryer....we don't usually play tennis but we like pillow fights, soccer, etc. in fact pillow fights are an evening routine around here







i think the idea is that a lot of energy can be going into keeping those dark emotions down, but you just need the action to help release the emotions.

you can also take your waking temperature each morning to see if you may have thyroid issues. my naturopath said, i think it was...iron needs to be between 80 to 100 to support your thyroid. many, many women are iron deficient.

i've been dragging around a lot myself.







wet, dark january is very hard for me.

fern, can you not homeschool right now?

welcome, softmama. most definitely i am also dragged down when things are a mess around here, it really pulls me further into chaos. i have a few rescue mechanisms, but when i am suffering fatigue it can be hard to draw on those. at that point i need to invite friends over







and clean for them.

heather wow, that sounds exciting!

ijooj, i would be exhausted and certainly out of milk!! good luck!

i have been pouring over chicken coops and fountain pens instead of living in the present. however i have just, for the first time in my life, gotten all of my guitar music organised, and because my little one loves it i have been playing guitar each evening for days now, i'm very happy about that. today i managed to get the house cleaned up and it feels better around here.

my next thing to pour over is a mexican outdoor fireplace







i'd like to be able to use some of our waste to cook food and contribute ash to the garden's fertility..

*


----------



## earthnut (Jan 1, 2010)

Dark winter can be hard on the mood!

I've been keeping up with a clean living room and kitchen for 3 days now! woot! (Now I need to clear out the junk piles from the bedrooms...)


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

I was feeling down for a while until finally the sun came out. I knew there was something missing in my life! The skies had been overcast for a week without a sunbeam in sight. It really makes a difference. The sun is shining now and it just lights up our home.









Way to go *Earthnut*! It's great when we're able to stay on top of things!

Wanted to share this recipe. I remember being poor with no food in the cupboard and whipping it up for a treat. Smells divine and adds something special without using too many fancy ingredients. Put in whatever herbs you have and it tastes good without the parm or mozzarella too.









I've decided to change my grocery shopping habits. I used to shop every week/every other week but now I think I'll stretch it to every 3 weeks. I've been cooking more from scratch and loving it. DH has been sent to work with a lunch every day this year.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

I haven't been keeping up much in the past week. I've been feeling so lousy. I've had that "I'm going to get sick" feeling for a week now. Headachey, scratchy throat and exhausted. I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop... The kids are home from school for the second day in a row. Oldest dd has had a fever for two days and I just don't feel like taking the other two down to school. Blah.

I did manage to get caught up on the laundry. I just need to finish folding the two loads of towels I did yesterday. We finallly got to go to Costco on Monday (we haven't been in nearly a year even though it's just 20 minutes from us!). I had to borrow money from my mom to go but we were out of almost everything and it's way more expensive to buy the small versions at the grocery store. It's nice to have a stocked up pantry again.

We're still waiting to here if dh is going to get another extension for his disability through his union. I hope they make the decision soon because we're now way behind on bills because we haven't had a cheque since before Christmas.







He finally goes for an MRI on his knee this week and I'm hoping they can get the ball rolling on repairing it soon. He also starts a new treatment therapy on his back this month. I desperately need/want him to get better and go back to work so we can get our lives back in order. I've been suffering from a lot of migraines lately due to stress.

Now that the holiday season is over I'm itching for spring to come. I'm totally done with winter.







I can't wait to get out there and start work on our vege garden and I'm planning a herb garden in the back portion of the yard that doesn't get used. We had to put in a second fence 6 feet from the fence that separates us from the neighbours behind us. Long story short, they are both jerks and were harassing us and the dog over the fence so we had to put in the second fence to keep them away from us and so we could enjoy our yard.







Now we have 6 feet of "no man's land" back there on a slope. I figure I might as well put it to good use.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

well, right now, my primary homemaking activities involve scheduling everything!

i'm scheduling all of our tie-loose-ends-before-moving appts; i'm organizing our time with family and friends; and i'm organizing housing for when we hit the ground.

it's actually quite exhausting.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

just checking in quickly. Life is







right now. Fern - Thanks for letting me know the link didn't work. Picasa as a picture host is ... difficult with these forums.

This weekend was all hustle & bustle but I did score 3 cast iron skillets (8, 10 1/2, & 11 1/2) which all need some love to bring them back to life, but it will be nice to start scooting all my teflon pans out of the kitchen with their nasty & apparent toxic chemicals. I still need to find a couple of nice enamel dutch ovens (different sizes) & stock pots.

Work is kicking my....







and homelife is become more cluttered and less focused since it feels like zero time there. DH has been great in finishing random projects we've started, like hanging curtains in some of our doorways (up & down stairs & our front door) to manage heat a bit better, and taking more dinners.









Next up is decluttering - which he is excited about since we have a lot of stuff.. everywhere!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

heather, only a week of no sun







must move to where you live.









(((mamas))) january can be rough. sunflower, that sounds really, really stressful. i can understand being exhausted. the thing that keeps me going in times like that is imagining what i really want, as vividly as possible - imagining my partner healthy, imagining myself full of energy, imagining the garden overflowing with bounty. herbal garden sounds delightful.

i definitely have more energy when the sky clears.

are you taking your high vit d (naturally occurring!) cod liver oil?

*


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

*mamafern*, I hear you on the hibernating. I find that when I have committments outside of the house, it helps keep me moving inside too.

*artparent*, I will pm it to you when I get a chance.

I meant to tell you ladies-







last week we got a free washing machine!







woot! I am loving it, drying everything on a rack, doing a load each day, no huge pile to lug to the laundromat! It's funny because DH has been working on a prevailing wage project where he makes much more than his usual pay. Then, last week, he got called away from that project to do an emergency fire & water damage job (the regular guy was in the hospital) where he'd make much less money... but he ended up bringing home the washer, a standup freezer, a stereo, 2 office chairs, some books, CDs... The other guys he worked with got TVs, DVD players, lots of expensive stuff. The homeowners were throwing everything away so they could start fresh, even though most of it just needed to be wiped off. I guess they have good insurance. Bonus!


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

just throwing in my two cents about knitting - I learned in Finland 25 years ago, and apparently, I knit continental style and do a Norwegian purl. I watch people knit "English," and it looks so insane! In September, I taught my mom how to continental knit! If you can crochet, it's really easy to learn. I'm hesitant for my kids to learn how to knit from someone else because I really want them to knit the "same way" as I do ... so I can help them better ... but up til now, I haven't had the patience to teach them knitting. I'm teaching DD10 how to make granny squares right now.







(she learned to crochet about 7) DD5 can do chains pretty well.

--janis


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Woot Angelique to the washing machine!!


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
heather, only a week of no sun







must move to where you live.









(((mamas))) january can be rough. sunflower, that sounds really, really stressful. i can understand being exhausted. the thing that keeps me going in times like that is imagining what i really want, as vividly as possible - imagining my partner healthy, imagining myself full of energy, imagining the garden overflowing with bounty. herbal garden sounds delightful.

i definitely have more energy when the sky clears.

are you taking your high vit d (naturally occurring!) cod liver oil?

*

I do find that visualizing all the great things to come is helping a bit. I just keep telling myself that this isn't going to last forever. It's just a temporary blip in our lives and we'll all be happy and healthy again very soon. I'm really looking forward to my new garden. I've never had one before, except for a few tomato plants in pots, and I'm looking forward to the challenge.

I don't take cod liver oil because I can't stand the stuff and I have a pretty bad gag reflex. If I don't like it, it's not going down.







I have been taking vit D tablets though because I figure it's better than nothing. I'm a summer person though. I hate the cold rainy season with a passion and it does get me down.


----------



## earthnut (Jan 1, 2010)

Speaking of a garden, I should order some veggie seeds. There are some local tomato varieties I want to try this year.


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

I have finally gotten the gingerbread mix I got for christmas out of the freezer and have it all mixed up and in the oven. The boys are used to quick breads and muffins as part of breakfast and recently I haven't gotten any made. So this makes up two nice loaves and they'll have that in the morning.
The baked ziti for tonight is cooking also and I have the bananas from the freezer out defrosting so I can make some banana bread tonight after the boys go to bed (I usually make several loaves and keep them in the freezer).
It feels good to be doing again! I have spent the last few weeks taking it easy because I sprained my back. It's nice to be up and about


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oo, we have had a sweet morning..we started embroidery yesterday, the little one i made a card with hearts, the older one a hoop with pencil dot hearts to follow. she's trying out different stitches. we looked up a youtube of french knots and they are so darling, i just want to do that all day now! her work is very sweet on the front, just working out how to clean up the back. i love it. then my little one decided to make a book, had cut little papers and folded them, wrote her letters on them, and wanted to tape it, so i showed her how to sew it up, she chose origami patterns for end papers, and we glue sticked them to the end pages and the card cover. she found a sticker for the front and had her sister write out for her the title she wanted. so very cute!!

now a busy day with friends over, art openings and knitting circles. just the way i like it!

i've been looking at continental knitting on youtube. to be honest, i don't believe 'throwing' is exactly how i knit -perhaps it is an english variation? but i will learn continental anyway. also a very cute 'bobble' tutorial, i LOVE those, i'm planning to make something like that for the girls - maybe bobbly leg warmers!! and of course we want to embroider everything.

so much fun.

*


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

I really do love reading all of your trials and triumphs!
*earthnut* got me thinking about garden planning! We're house shopping, so I really hope we can sign papers and move in time to get veggies in. Around here the last frost isn't until Memorial Day, so I think we'll be able to do it.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

I have not been able to keep in touch as hoped and that bums me out. I didn't realize my business would get so busy right at the new year. But I'm not complaining.
Things are finally back to normal. Now life is about staying warm (we are having a major cold spell by Mississippi terms) and getting creative to keep the kids amused. I have to say that I actually enjoy the challenge of keeping my children amused and having fun and learning when we are stuck inside. Last week my son wanted a rocket ship to play in so I bought a wardrobe box and made him one. Then he needed a space helmet and I made one out of taking saran wrap, putting packing tape over it to make it stiff and taping it to his bike helmet. He wore it all day long for two days straight and the rocket ship is still in use.









This morning, in a little bit, I'll be making a couple of loaves of banana bread from bananas I've been saving. Does anyone else get a lot of pleasure out of being able to make something out of food that could have just gone rotten? For some reason I find this very rewarding!

Also, I have finally gotten to use my new bread machine I got for Christmas. It makes huge loaves compared to my old one I got on Freecycle. I've made honey pecan wheat bread and it's really delish.

It's the little things that make me happy







Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Me, too, on the little things.







I got home yesterday and cooked up a storm, making a beef stew dinner for the family and a chicken, white bean and green chile chili, and then baked 14 round loaves of bread for the week ahead.







Dh did barn chores so I could get it done, and that felt good.

Hoping to enjoy home over the weekend.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

wow, that is some serious baking!









my tall one finished her 4 hearts of embroidery, they are so pretty. she can't decide how to use the piece so we may just hang the hoop as art for a little while. i could make french knots all day long, they are such a pleasure.

it finally ! stopped raining here so we took my sister outside and all the sisters did some skipping. we love the rhymes and my tall one is finding predictive rhymes completely enthralling, particularly the romantic type...the alphabet..her skipping is improving all the time and so is the little one. my tall one and i both figured out how to run in, what a great accomplishment







speaking of little things!! great to get some fresh air.

i feel like *small holding* of a very small sort is quite possibly in my foggy, far away future. is anyone else (aside from you folks who quite easily are juggling a farm right this moment!!) thinking about this?

i thought you might enjoy this transformation - scroll down for the play kitchen. if i had a lot of room and my children were younger i might have done something like this. at the moment my *actual* kitchen is more functional for them. but isn't it cute?

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Easily?! Oh, artparent...







We're mucking out pens this afternoon. A friend came and picked up the kids yesterday for a sleepover so we got started on it, and today, I'll be going to the Y, then picking up the kids, and dh will get right to work on pitching. It's really, really heavy work, and he has the upper body strength. But I picked up a lot of extra lime when I got the feed yesterday, so we'll set it up nice and keep the doors open at night for the next week (January thaw







), and then we have another half of winter to get through before kidding and lambing season. We have two big manure piles ripening for May.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

That kitchen is adorable!


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

*artparent*- that kitchen it great. I've been thinking of a little kitchen for DS. Sometimes I need to be reminded that those type of projects can be done.
*1jooj*- you have my sympathies, animal husbandry in the winter is such hard work.

It's been a good traditional week. I mended 3 pairs of DH's work pants, made dinner from scratch each night, froze leftovers for quick dinners, mopped, dusted, vacuumed, did laundry almost every day (I love the new machine), kept the kitchen pleasant, did the grocery shopping, filed our taxes, played inside and outside with DS, walked to the library and post office, and found time to crochet (I had to try one of those little stars) and draw!!! I think I'll let DH take us out for dinner tonight.








So, I'm wondering- who does the finances in your households? And, what kind of system do you have?


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

That kitchen is adorable!

Well the weather here is nice (for winter) and apparently I've gotten DH hooked on MDC. He was surfing through posts & threads when I left it up and noted somthing for him to look at. He's a flutter to declutter.









In other news - its DS2 (Sam) 1st birthday today and we are all pitching in and making some simple decorations (paper chains & flags) for the walls and putting up our homemade (paper) birthday sign. Its fun for everyone and Jack (DS1) is learning how to use scissors and making confetti for us with the scraps (or whole) pieces of construction paper we have leftover.

Angelique - DH manages our finances in general (there are spreadsheets, numerous accounts and etc. involved), but I handle the taxes for us. I've been doing since forever and a song. Its a nice division of labor between the 2 of us.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngeliqueW* 
So, I'm wondering- who does the finances in your households? And, what kind of system do you have?

I do the finances. DP can't keep a balance in his account. We have a joint account, and I have a separate account. All the bills are paid out of my separate account. When he gets paid, I leave him some money in there that's "his" to do with as he pleases, and I take the majority and add it to mine.. and then I pay all the bills. It is just easier that way for me, and leaving him some money to play with makes him feel like he is still getting paid.









I use almost solely electronic checks now.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Almost to the letter, we do what Pinoikoi does.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday to Sam!







The decorations sound nice!









Finances. We work together on it. I get the mail each day and stack the bills by the computer. His pay is deposited each Wed after midnight (when he gets home and I'm in bed) so he tends to pay the bills by himself. Sometimes we sit together on a weekend to see what's up. I also keep a calendar near the computer dedicated to $$ and write down when certain things need to be paid. Once the bills are paid, I take them to my beautiful (seriously!







) file box and put them away. I do our taxes. We each have our own bank accounts and when I need money (usually for gas, groceries, car repairs; things I'm usually running after, fun stuff) he transfers money to my account.

We kind of fall into the roles of Maker of Money (him) and Saver of Money (me).

Speaking of which, DH said he can see a big difference already moneywise because I've been making lunches for him to bring to work.









I went grocery shopping yesterday and spent $120 on staples. Hoping to stay out of grocery stores for the next 2-3 weeks. We went from empty cupboards to full.







I love that feeling!


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

teeny tiny little victory to report! I have hated the set up with my baking stuff as it's all heavy (many stone kind of pieces) and hard to get stuff out of the bottom of the stack. I have been meaning to do something about this for 2 years now. I finally bought some tension curtain rod things today, mounted them in my larges cabinet, and now have all my sheets and stuff standing up on their sides sliding easy in and out







I'm deliriously happy about it!!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

that is no small victory, that is amazing! great work.









i'm glad to hear that you all handle money







i alternate between attentiveness and







. i must admit i am confused by living in two places, these days. handing over to the citizen, is how we do things - here, you know what a retirement savings plan is called here, right?









a dear friend on mothering lent me one of soulemamas books, i am enjoying it. we are learning SO much about embroidery on this site.

i went to yoga yesterday, and for a wonderful long sunshining walk with my girls, visiting friends, but i am still so exhausted








i have been fairly consistent about getting my kitchen clean every night, so that's impressive









*


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

I do/control all the finances in our home. Yippie for tax time right now. (Not).
I dont love the duty, but it's just sort of how the cards fell in our house. I have attempted to get dh involved or passed it on to him and it was a no go. So I'm stuck with them.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Surprisingly productive day to report on the wee farm. Dh cleaned out the sheep/goat pens completely, and all I had to do was lime them and fill the water tank. Sunday is a good day for me lately. Kids go to Sunday school and I get to do an extra-long workout, relax in the whirlpool and sauna, and yesterday we even got coffee before picking them up. Early in the morning, before Sunday school, I scrubbed kitchen floor, downstairs bathroom, dining room floor, kitchen sink, and did 2 loads of laundry. Dh oversaw room cleaning. Then, in the afternoon, I cooked several family favorites for dinner + cottage pie for today's dinner.

I feel OK about diving into another week with outside-the-home work.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

being in a transitional place is such an odd spot.

i can't really home-make here, but i do my best to keep our room clean and organized. and, we're going through our final purge. it is the final countdown to the plane to NZ.

i've also been looking for housing there--next to impossible as co-housing options do NOT want us there (as a family)--and the apts are *very* expensive! so annoying. I"m back to looking for house-sitting gigs!

but, we did find a place that we are seeking to buy that will be ready in May 2010. very simple, small place. . .400 sq ft, 2 bedrooms. should be great. might be able to have a roommate as well.

anyway, that's all i can think of for now. just getting ready to go.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

*Zoebird* that sounds so exciting!







When do you leave?

I have to say I am *loving* this thread and the support here! I've been feeling strong and able lately with all the cooking and organizing going on in my home.









I am so happy for tax time! Well, I'll be glad when it's over.







We should be getting a nice amount back due to homebuying, renovating, school credits etc.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

well, we leave as late as Monday/Tuesday and as early as Friday. we are waiting to hear whether DH is a finalist in the film contest, because if so, then his ticket will be paid! it's nice to save some coin.









finances around here--DH handles it. He finally transitioned to online bill pay, so we only get billed via email and he knows when they are all due anyway, so that's how we do it. no paper to mess with!

But, i do the taxes because i'm the one with the weird tax situation--a small business. so, i record my own income and expenses, put it into the right accounts (student loan auto withdraw, checking, and savings). i keep receipts for the expenses in a small plastic divided folder (size of a big letter envelope) for each month, and then at the end of each month, i print out that month's balance sheet and put it in the file with that month's receipts.

at the end of the year, i do a tally--itemizing by type such as "yoga clothes" and "yoga books", and then i turn the whole file over to my accountant with my 1099s, w-4s, and of course DH's w-2, and then all of our other tax-related things such as housing, educational, etc.

it's pretty easy to do that way, and i actually enjoy gathering everything together.

and, it makes it especially easy for this year. since we are leaving before all of our paperwork arrives, i have organized everything into one large mailing envelope, and then my MIL can drop in the other forms as they arrive (her address is our US address because they don't move), and then the envelope is labeled and has postage to be mailed to our accountant. he'll then do online tax returns for us, and we'll be golden.

that reminds me, i need to email him anyway.

so, in a way, we both do finances. what i earn runs my business, pays my student loans, and creates savings for us to spend on fun things like dining out, vacations, etc. DH's income is what supports us, with money going to retirement, housing, food, clothing, car, etc.

of course, that is about to change. in our move, we bought a business--a holistic health center--so we will be running that business together. so, our finances will really be combined.

I have about 4 months saved into the student loan auto-withdrawal account, and we're going to take some from my savings to put into that account so i have a whole year's worth as a buffer. All of our other debts are completely gone, so no worries about anything else.

i think the only thing left to do here is roll over the 401k into retirement funds, and then we'll just add to them once we're down there and we have it set up to do so.

so, everything will come through both of us, i guess! LOL


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

good luck with moving, zoe.

i have been knitting a little bit, but mostly very busy seeing people and taking care of details before we return to london.







i cooked buffalo liver tonight to help my iron, i've had bloodwork done, so we'll see. i have been reading old books i filled over the last 25 years, i am finding my 20's harrowing to read about









i'm very much looking forward to being home soon, and settling into everyday life, making things for home. what are you making for home + family these days?

i have been very, very pleased to find that on a bright day it is light out even at 5









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Somewhat frustratingly, I am making lists!







We seem to have run out of a million things all at once, and I need to make the trip to buy them all, but I just don't want to.







It's the kind of list that screams Walmart







but that I could also do in a well-planned trip around town, probably spend less on and get the really "right" things for the jobs at hand. So that may be my Saturday. Bulk store, grocery store, Indian store, yarn store...

Dh wants to build the goats a bed.







No, really. He took out lumber last night and started working on what will be essentially a platform for them to sleep off the floor. Which is immaculately clean and bedded with a lovely, earl-grey scented marsh grass. But, whatever. We do love them, and he is thinking of them in their pregnant states. We trimmed toes last week. They hated every minute of it, but they look much more comfortable now.

We are also trying to figure out our plans for a trip to the homeland. We'll be doing one this year, either June or September, unless work sends dh there, and then we'll go whenever they send him unless it's late fall/winter, in which case we'll all go in summer and he'll go again for work. But we don't know yet, and just looking at plane fares makes my eyes water.







$5000 just to fly, another $1000 for a car, plus what I'll need to spend for someone to care for the farm...this will be a $15,000 trip.









I'm waiting to save a little $$ before jumping into the next projects. This summer, I need to tear down the wallpaper border in the LR which is the ugliest, tackiest horse-loverest thing, paint the walls, and then sand and refinish 3 rooms of hardwood floor. We need to replace three light fixtures. We're also fairly sure we'll need to replace both the water softener and the water heater this year. And this was going to be the year we bought a tractor...yeah, I dunno.

We also have people on our cases about raising chickens for them, so we need to make decisions, communicate with those people, and order chickens. I don't want to raise them for other people--for a lot of good reasons.

I suppose I need to go up to the haymow and measure to order new wax foundation for the bees, too. I'd also like to get dh to build me a milking stand. I may research plans for those and see what I find that he could build out of lumber. I can paint it and make it scrubbable and cute.

But first, we need to earn the money to pay for it all.







Winter is expensive.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Jo, I love reading about the goings on of your farm! So interesting.







We seem to have a lot of the same things to work on when it comes to the house. We've discovered we have wood floors throughout our first floor underneath a layer of linoleum and plywood. We're hoping they're in good enough condition to refinish.







What we save in money, we'll pay in labour but that's ok.

I'm working on the living room this week. It has been plastered and sanded a couple times, the new wall primed and painted brown. Also working on our sturdy $10 thrift shop desk. I'll modify it to hold computer and paint it white. I love seeing the living room coming together!

Today I imagine I'll bake bread as we're out. I made a huge pot of pea soup the other day and plan on freezing some for later meals.

Dreaming of spring and chickens and gardens.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Haven't posted for awhile!
Lately I've been on a cooking spree! So lots of soups,bread,etc.
Spent a good amt. of time decluttering our living room. Now have extra storage space for toys as well as more room for coats,shoes,etc.
I imagine I will continue purging and organizing as we'd like to put our house on the market this spring. My Mom recently visited and we totally organized my pantry


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Love this thread, can't keep up! I get so inspired by everyone's progress and activities - wow!
I don't have any animals to tend (besides the dog and housecat) or land to work, but I do have a 14-month old! She is delightful, and I love spending most of my time playing with her. However, this year I have decided to make the transition to all home-made food, all the time. So far, so good. I have been making all our bread, crackers, snacks, meals and desserts. I also love brewing beer, and need to start a batch here soon. I am loving knowing exactly which ingredients are in everything we eat, and we're all feeling good about it. I am sourcing as many local ingredients as possible, and I'm excited to have found several sources of locally raised beef, lamb and goat, as well as venison and fish.
Another skill I want to work on is my musical abilities. My husband plays guitar, mandolin and banjo, and many of our friends are musicians. Whenever there is a get-together, it is sure to involve music. I have a mandolin that I am pitiful at playing, and I'd love to get better. I love a house filled with music!

I'll try to keep up with this thread, it's so inspiring!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

homemade music







i've been so happy to integrate my own music back into our lives. i've found it very difficult to balance with everything else i like to do. before children i was getting very serious about classical guitar - what is working for me now is to play every night for them as they fall asleep. only now my poor, dear guitar has a fine crack and is in the shop for the week







my grandfather built it for me (speaking of homemade!) and i'm nervous that they won't be good to it!

we're getting a very ornate, beautiful wrought iron, white painted music stand, in london, to live in the children's room which is where they will play their violins in the morning, and i can play in the evenings. it will be nice to have a dedicated spot for our music.









jo, your farming sounds like very intense work. i've begun to get butterflies as the days lengthen and i'm not yet in my garden preparing. one more week here!

*


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I'm knitting again - gosh, I love to knit. Wish I could get this passionate about sewing, which I also love to do - but sewing requires more physical space. Knitting, I can do in bed ... I have insomnia, so I tend to sit in bed for at least 2 hours, trying to get to a restful state. (I watch tv, too ... sigh ... some habits are hard to break. At least, if I'm in bed knitting, i feel more productive vs. sitting at the computer!)

I did sew a pair of wool pants from the arms of a sweater the other day! I bought wool sweaters at a thrift clearance center for 50 cents each. No before picture, but here is after! I spent about 20 minutes making them! Just in time for 75 degree weather again! haha. Maybe I'll make some more and sell 'em!

I wish I had more motivation to do other stuff, though. Our house is chaos. I keep starting & stopping flylady and am constantly decluttering. I cook, but not often enough. We try to buy local and "cook" - but our children are spoiled from several years of laziness, so they aren't really very impressed with my home-cooked meals. They do love my mushroom barley soup and applesauce - two things I make at least once a week. (often enough that I've memorized the recipe! yay!







) (sadly, I do hear "not mushroom barley soup again !?!?!")

well, the baby is sad, and the daddy is grouchy. the big sisters are "in bed" but not asleep. so, it's time to turn off the computer and retire. and finish up the newest diaper-cover-skirtie that I'm working on.









nite!
--janis


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

oohhh jrabbit, I love the wool pants!! I am a beginning knitter and am working on a simple sweater pattern. This summer I'll see my aunt who will have to teach me how to seam it together. So kind of a long slow process, but I'm getting there!

I just finished a felt christmas-tree-countdown calendar thing







It looks great and the kids love it. I have it all packed away and ready for next December. and am finding renegade sequins all over the house









I have been working off of a four week meal plan that is fairly child friendly but also stretches them just a bit. Today I hope to go back and add in side dishes. If I don't plan side dishes I have a real problem coming up with them at the last minute. So I've got to get them on the plan and into the grocery list.

In my magazine I saw an advertisement for a special "beginner vegetable garden" and am very tempted. I have wanted to garden for years and never have. I do have a compost going just in case I ever get to gardening








the plants would arrive in 3" pots.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

this is the tutorial I used for the sweater-leggings. super duper easy! I did them a little differently, but not much.

I felted the sweaters by soaking them in hot water and then throwing them in the dryer. I haven't lanolized yet ... but I'm gonna make another pair of pants today maybe. I'll get before & in-process pictures this time!

I've been knitting for 25 years, but these pants are so much simpler, and I like the recycling aspect. We're going to Wisconsin in a few weeks, so she'll have winter pants for that! yay!

--janis


----------



## earthnut (Jan 1, 2010)

Birdie, good luck with your musical endeavors! I really should drum more. DH has been tootling on his guitar recently and practicing his drumming. I need to catch up with him on drumming! My mom keeps having friends over to sing/play music/recite poems to the baby. She's so cute.







She's learning a Hindi lullaby from a co-worker.


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Hi, I've been reading your thread and you are all so inspiring! My name is Summer and I am an aspiring crafter. I sew, knit, cook, bake bread (but not sweets) and work on my homemaking everyday. I love being a mama and teaching my littles new things. I recently knit up a cowl in a beautiful Malabrigo yarn for a girlfriend and surprised her. My next project is a scarf for my hubby in his teams colors. For this I must learn how to knit stripes!
My winter goals are to finish up the three big knitting projects I have on hand: a sweater for myself, a poncho for my oldest little and the striped scarf. I also want to plan a garden, and right now I am in the midst of rearranging my house.
The upstairs bedrooms moved to the main level and I now have a craft room with an adjoining playroom/tv room and a wholly separate guest bedroom! I finished decorating the guest bed and it looks so cozy! Now I just have to make our master bedroom that warm and inviting!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome summer! i love rearranging houses. i get to do that next week.

i have not been cooking, cleaning, baking, growing things, making things. i have been lost in reading my own homemade stories. they are enlightening









*


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement! Now that I've publicly declared my wish to play more music, I hope that will help keep my motivated!

Today I am getting together with my neighbor and we are brewing a double batch of beer and starting seeds for our gardens.







I am going to try 1 more time to have a thriving garden this year. My house is wonderful, but my yard is pretty much a jungle and nothing gets enough sunlight to do well. I"m going to rip out some shrubbery in the front and try to plant veggies there and hope that does the trick; it's the only sunny place in the yard!

I'm on a knitting hiatus; after all the holiday gift knitting I did I am burned out! But I have several friends who are expecting, and I need to make them some gifts, so I guess I better get started.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, I've sort of fallen off the homemaking bandwagon in the past week. I desperately need to make bread and some other goodies for lunches next week, my floors need doing, I'm behind on my laundry...









I did, however, get my main bathroom painted and decorated this weekend. It's been a year since we've moved in and the poor bathroom has been bare and untouched this whole time. It's the bathroom the kids use and all that was in there was the essentials for cleaning themselves, nothing more. The walls in the entire house are an ugly, boring, depressing brown/beige colour which so isn't us. Slowly we've been changing that but it's a huge task. The bedrooms are done and now the main bath. Here's some pics:

Before: here and here

and after: here, here and here.

The whole project cost me about $40 (which I'm pretty darn proud of). The paint came from the "oops" shelf at Home Depot and the shower curtain and accessories all came from various thrift stores. I think my colour scheme was fate. That happened to be the only decent shower curtain in the thrift store the day I was shopping for one. Our counter and accent tiles were already green so it matched quite nicely. Then I happened upon the perfect shade of purple/plum paint already mixed up and on clearance. LOL


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Jill-your bathroom looks awesome!

So I got stuck on my knitting project and learned that I did not increase properly, instead I made a hole







so back to YouTube to find a "picking up dropped stitches video"


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
this is the tutorial I used for the sweater-leggings. super duper easy! I did them a little differently, but not much.

I felted the sweaters by soaking them in hot water and then throwing them in the dryer. I haven't lanolized yet ... but I'm gonna make another pair of pants today maybe. I'll get before & in-process pictures this time!

I've been knitting for 25 years, but these pants are so much simpler, and I like the recycling aspect. We're going to Wisconsin in a few weeks, so she'll have winter pants for that! yay!

--janis

Love those wool pants!! Especially for WI - its cold here







Too bad there aren't adult sized ones, as I bet they are super snuggly


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Om Girl* 
So I got stuck on my knitting project and learned that I did not increase properly, instead I made a hole







so back to YouTube to find a "picking up dropped stitches video"

Ah you learn something new every day! I found out that I did create an increase, but the type of increase I used (yo) creates a "decorative hole"...ah now to rip out and use a different increase stitch!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i'm sure that's how lace was invented









i'd be interested to hear of any solutions people use to make sure their iron is high....i got my bloodwork and i'm low ferritin + hemoglobin, which can make thyroid difficult to maintain. i'll be taking supplements but i'd like to adjust my diet. i wasn't so thrilled with the liver i cooked the other day.

maybe i should learn to make my own liver paté







anyone make this? can i do it low tech?

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

popping in quickly for a much needed break and breather at work. but....

keeping iron high - incorporate a lot kidney beans, dark leafy greens, meat (mmmm) and now I'm adding cooking in cast iron as much as possible for added benefits.


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

iron- because my ds3 won't eat meat the doctor told me to feed him lots of raisins to keep his iron high. who knew?? so that might something to add to the list.

I am baking several loaves of banana bread and my house smells heavenly


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

If your ferritin is low and you're eating a reasonable amount of iron rich foods, you might want to look into gut damage - iirc, ferritin is stored in the gut lining, and so higher turnover would lead to iron loss. I've never had my ferritin checked, but I have *good* hemoglobin levels for the first time ever, since being on an allergy elimination diet for dd.

I made a liver pate before without the food processor - lamb liver plus lots of onions and mushrooms. I can't say I'm a total convert yet, but it's definitely edible


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Iron: also lentils. I make chicken liver pate by sauteing w onions in butter, then I add a little mustard, S&P and process. Before I got my blender (which has a processor blade), I used a hand-crank gadget with blades. You could look at rustic pate recipes.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Just checking in.
Went to visit my side of the family this weekend. It was the first time all of us have been in one place in... 3yrs? It was nice but hectic.
I hosted a Birth Circle last week! I brought my specialty- zucchini bread.
Crocheted 2 scarves this last week.
Two days of catching up after the weekend away. Still loving my washing machine. Three loads in 2 days. Made a big pot of lentil veggie soup for DH's lunches. Made stew in the crockpot. We had a big salad, cashew quinoa and sauteed swiss chard tonight.
I've been mall walking with my MIL a couple of times a week. It's tedious, but she likes the time with DS.
We've been looking around at houses. It's so exciting! It feels unreal. Oh, the garden we will have!
I want to be musical too. and travel. and decorate my bathroom. and recycle wool sweaters. and knit... You ladies ROCK!!!


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

My mum used to make chicken liver pate every christmas as a child







I've been wanting to try. Post if you find a good recipe


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

subbing for all these awesome ideas!


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

So...the beer is fermenting, and we already ate all the bread I made with the spent grains. It was tasty! Garden is on hold for another week or so.








My parents are coming for a visit (today!) so that is a great impetus for some quick cleaning/organinizing/panicking about my house. And I have been re-inspired to knit!







Just cast on for a spring vest for my daughter, and need to come up with gifts for 3 babies due in March.







I love knitting for new babies!

And I haven't picked up my mandolin; there's always tomorrow right?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

see you again from england, off to prepare everything and pack up my stash of yarn!

*


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

Safe trip *artparent*!


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I made another pair of sweater pants !!!

--janis


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

those sweater pants are super cute!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

hi mamas. back in england, terrifically jetlagged. our space is so much brighter with the refinished floors, suddenly all worth it. we are ever so slowly restoring order here. it is going to take some time.

how is everyone feeling, mid-winter? projects on the go? or just getting regular things done?

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

between bizarre hours of sleep i've managed to get things done.







i love reorganising these things i've been waiting so long to do. my gigantic yarn stash is laid out (that $2/skein sale was very productive for me







) as well as my fabric stash + sewing tools. we've turned our bed and i may have found a little used side table for one side, i hope so. i've created a clothing closet for my girls, two ikea hanging shelves, and folded away all of their clothes. i put an over-door row of hooks for a few dressed on hangers, belts..and hung a large pink bag, so that it is low enough for them to reach to throw laundry in. i've rearranged the upstairs closet so that i have guest bedding + pillows up high, a couple of shelves for my love, one for me + overdoor hooks for long pieces, and a shelf for towels + bed linens, and the iron, then on the floor a couple of sturdy bags for each of our socks, with extra bathroom supplies behind. so great to have a place for linens! we just got our beautiful music stand, so that is exciting, we can start violin next week and have a spot devoted to it. i've managed to unpack







and put away nearly everything, hurrah! there's lots of furniture to put back, after the renovation, and some dusting despite having a cleaner through, but i have our table set up now and chairs round, and lamps...i have the compost and the cloth wipe buckets set up now, though i need to sort out where we'll put recycling before it goes out to the boxes. this is just a bitty place! there are still a million details to sort out before this place is running really well..we're getting the girls beds set up next weekend. everyone is very excited to have a children's room instead of a studio - for now we'll park the studio in little nook under the stairs..they are open, so i'm thinking about putting up some muslin just below that area to keep the dust off. i need to make a lamp shade for the girls room, and i hope to get started on making quilts soon. lots of fun! i'm hoping to have things running smoothly soon. these floors are a joy, i'm enjoying the light, and how easy they are to clean now.

the cold spell seems to have lifted a bit, but i really need to get some winterizing supplies for this draughty old thing. any tips?!

once there's some order in the house i'd love to get back into knitting projects.

there's garlic coming up in the garden







i need to get started on the lasagna type layering to develop the soil.

now if we could just sleep through the night









what are you working on?

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh no! have i lost you to february bleak and chilly? to too much work and early to bed? come back!

we have adjusted to the time, and we're slowly piecing our home back together. there's more to do, but we have a children's bedroom now. not that they sleep in it much







hopefully also just a short adjustment. i'm enjoying simple + accurate solutions to things: my reading lamp on an old table i found on ebay is making me so happy, to sit in bed and read + write + knit. our music stand is elegant in the corner and has made my playing SO much more focused. we had a mishap with the children's room, a combination of the wrong size truckle, wrong size mattress,







. it couldn't get more wrong.







but it should be sorted soon!

i've knitted a glove this week, slowly between being very busy designing logos for my partner, putting the place in order, and getting back into classes.

what are you all into? tell me







go on, just a little bit









*


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm here artparent!
I bought some zebra stripped fabric and adhered it with starch to ds wall (he has a jungle themed room) and it looks so cute! I have enough left over to make a little curtain for his lower bunk so that it will be "like a fort" when he pulls it closed. Just have to go get a curtain rod for that.
I have started an embroidered christmas stocking. I used to do counted cross stitch and had done stockings for me and dh before kids, but just couldn't get back into it for the boys. But oldest ds asked this past christmas if he could have one (the boys all have nice store bought plain ones). So I have decided to make three and not give anybody one until all three are done. I chose embroidery because it takes a little less concentration on my part than counted cross stitch (which I ALWAYS count wrong and then have to fix). So far it is going smoothly!
I have the challenge of eating out of the pantry the last few days due to a massive amount of snow (24" is unheard of here) and am proud of how creative and great the dinners have been


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

that's a lot of snow - it is snowing here in london right now, not sticking though. i am really loving embroidery, i have some napkins to do next.

i'd love to help my girls make friendship bracelets, i used to love that! we just bound up a couple of signatures and they are writing + illustrating. very cute to see my 4 year old's writing, she has me write dots for the letters she isn't sure about, to trace, and has that gorgeous E with 13 horizontal strokes.

livingroom dancing.

*


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm lurking







It's not chilly here but it _is_ bleak. It's been raining solidly for two weeks. We've had um, about 700mm in two weeks. Which is ridiculous even for up here in the mountains. Australia is supposed to be you know, drought land. Our poor chickens are sick to death of it. They give us this sad look every time we go outside that says all they want to do is have a dust bath but all their lovely dusty bits have long since passed mud and become deep deep puddles.
So we've been stuck inside. A lot. DH has been more the traditional home-maker lately. He made cheese yesterday. It's yummy but it has to mature for a month now. Then he made ricotta from the whey








All I've managed is finishing a scarf/cowl thingy for DD.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm home with a sick child (and something of a tummyache myself), so anything can happen...maybe I'll get nervy and cast on for something. Dd has hands that always want to be working, so we'll just wait and see.

I used to love making friendship bracelets...









Softmama, that sounds like a wonderful bedroom. My dd wants a tent for her bed...she has a full size bed, and we are frugal types, so this could be a building project. Of course, by the time we get it done, she'll have outgrown the idea.









I baked our bread for the week last night, and the chickens are laying like CRAZY!! So I am squeezing in what I can between work projects. It's been busy and I am looking forward to a bit of a break in a week or so.

Also have learned that dh will be gone the entire month of May, so I will be struggling to get the garden in. I just want to show him I care and can do it...







So I am making plans now, have to buy seeds and get going.


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

1jooj- if you do the tent let me know! My two little ones share a queen sized bed and I was thinking of making them some sort of tent over it. But I was thinking more of those hanging things (http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden...5/product.html) which I was hoping to make with a medium wire wreath and a bunch of fabric. IF I get anywhere with it , I'll let you know!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes, let me know. I think this will have to be a co-op between me and dh. Maybe a foam wreath, fabrics and glue gun?


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

is it bad that my home-making has mostly been looking for places for us to live? seriously, one needs a home to home-make! LOL

we are staying at the YHA, so i do get to cook for us, and i'm doing laundry right now. I rule! LOL

looks like we found a place and we have another place to look at as well, but i am thinking we will go with this first place. I actually really like it and the location can't be beat.


----------



## cheenya (Dec 17, 2001)

Subbing so I can find this thread later


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

zoebird, that would be the first step in homemaking of any kind









*


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry I have been MIA. I was hospitalized last week for pancreatitis that I got from a gallstone lodged in my common bile duct. Apparently they missed it last year, when I had my gallbladder out, because my son was blocking their view.

Now I am home and well, and boy this place is a wreck!! Today I will begin the clean up. I am not going to over-do it, but do my chore for the day and next week I'll be caught up. I also need to do my meal plan for this week so we can go shopping tomorrow. Then I need to get sewing because two of my friends are having baby showers soon! I'm not sure what I will make yet though. I thought of doing little pants with matching shoes and an appliqued onesie, but I'm not sure if I will since the fabric I want to use is flannel. One is due in April and the other is the end of May. Does anyone have any other ideas? Both women are pretty mainstream and it's the first baby for each of them.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

i'm so sorry you were sick! and, i'm so sorry you had so much work to come home to! it's a good thing that you are around to home-make for your family!

we got the first apartment and today we give over the money for it and sign the lease. after we do that, we're buying a bed and linens, as well as fit-out the closet.

Then, i need to outfit the kitchen. I'm probably going to go to a place called Trash Palace. I've heard that a lot of restaurants and such give over their old kitchen wares and dishes and such to the place--so you can get a lot of good things very inexpensively (a friend picked up an iron skillet and a beautiful iron/ceramic stock pot/dutch oven for $5). And of course, storage for the kitchen.

i'm excited that there is a little front garden (i can plant herbs at least!), and it's also close to a little unkept park, so i plan to guerilla garden that space.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Homemaking..

Ok- I have addressed my "office" in favor of a "nursery".. I sold off a globe, a chaise lounge, and art supplies.. I sorted through the closet (that had so many boxes in it from our move last year that the door couldn't close..









I threw away probably 6 bags of garbage (mostly old bills).. donated probably 3 boxes of books and knicknacks.. and am selling off my bookshelves and a few wall pictures..

I repainted the room a light pink and am planning on assembling the baby furniture on Sat!


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all!









I am going to join in if you don't mind.







I'm Rebecca, mama to 4 little ones ranging in age from almost 6 to our new baby boy who is about 2 months old. I've been "at home" since about halfway through my pregnancy with my first child. Once I got into a good routine with being a SAHM I found I felt really fulfilled and realized that I was more content than I ever had been in my life before. My mom was a homemaker when I was very little but then went back to work when I was 5. I want my kids to grow up with a sense of "home" that I didn't really get to have.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure I will fit in here great. I homeschool my oldest (and the almost 4 yo a little when he likes) and we tend to stay home most of the time. My almost 4yo has been immunosuppressed for the past few months due to medication/illness so it has given me a new respect for making our household run well because we've been hibernating most of the time lol.

Let's see what other "homemaker" type things do I do? I'm an avid knitter, I sew when I have time (previously had a diaper sewing business), love cooking & veggie gardening, work on some canning/preserving, and do my best to make our house feel like home. We have slowly been increasing the size of our garden over the past couple years and it has taken over our entire suburban front yard







I've gone from knitting just hats and scarves to pretty much anything I can think of. I'd love to get more into sewing again and I've been working really hard on decluttering/simplifying our home. We hope to find a little old farmhouse on acreage eventually, but right now we are trying to find happiness where we are planted









Making a nice roast chicken dinner tonight and then homemade soup tomorrow. Trying to work on finishing a snuggly wool hooded cardigan for the baby and get started on an Easter outfit for my dd. Hoping to sew a new apron and pot holders next week once some fabric arrives


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

hi ladies! I'm back to pop in. Life has been quite crazy with work mostly, but I have managed to squeeze out preparing about 4qts of the yummiest chicken stock I've ever made. Its nice & golden with a wonderful chicken flavor. MMMMM.

I need to get some sewing supplies (a bobbin case & pinking shears) as I am putting off baking until I am more comfortable in having given up gluten. Baking bread or cookies is just too much temptation, but maybe I'll make some granola & try my hand again at yogurt making this weekend.

Just completed my doula training, and now onto getting my certification. Taxes have been filed and hopefully this weekend I can get some much needed cooking in, to restock our lives and make February a little bit easier









We still have our xmas tree up, and it going to be taken out this weekend. I think I have convinced DH to let us cover it in birdseed and let the critters have at it. Has anyone else done this, as I'm wondering how the birdseed will stick?

Everyone is so busy with projects... its inspiring!









Zoebird - congrats on the apartment & good luck in outfitting your family's new diggs.

Artparent - Glad to hear you & your girls made it back to London safely. I'm jealous of your refinished floors. I would love to have that done soon to our house, as our wonderful floors just have been abused, stapled & covered by the previous owners.

Pinoikoi - whee babies & decluttering. DH & I have to get going on that, but it seems to take forever with our 2 running around









PNCTink - gah! I hope you are feeling better!! Take it easy and let yourself heal









1jooj - I hope you & your kiddo are feeling better. We have sick tummies in the house right now and ugh is the only word coming to mind.









celestialdreamer - Welcome!


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

well, today i ordered the bed. i'm disappointed that the whole thing won't be at the apt until mid-march (at the latest). but, the mattress should be there next week, so at least we will have a place to sleep.

my first order of business was to measure the apartment thoroughly. i discovered that the bay window where i wanted to stick the bed is 8 ft wide. a king size bed is about 6 ft wide. so, there will be plenty of space in the bay window! so, i went ahead and ordered a king. DH will be *so* happy (he's at a film thing today).

second order of business, i have to get linens still for the bed. "bed bath and beyond" here is a boutique styled shop. i tend to look for organics, but so far i have to find them elsewhere apparently. i'm going to try the okooko shop (the kind of bed we bought) because they are closing down their concept design shop. they should have a lot of linens still there (apparently). so, we're going to check there for good prices. i tried online already.

the fun activity that i set for myself this afternoon was to measure out the furniture that i'm looking at online (used via "trademe") and see if it would fit. I put a bid in for a table (oval--perfect fit for the bay window in the "lounge"), and a mirror for above the fireplace. it's an old bathroom mirror (3 ft x 3 ft) for $10. it will look nice above the fire place i think.

for kitchen stuff, i'm really just getting the basics. i'm trying to figure out how to get to trash palace on the bus system. LOL i don't know how to drive on the other side of the road and we don't have a car anyway.


----------



## Carter'sMummy (May 28, 2009)

I'm so glad i found this thread again! Great resource.

How would you spend your money to make house if you were on a very, very tight budget. (2 students and our infant son in downtown Toronto, I cant stress how tight that budget will be) For example on linens, furniture, paint (it will be a rental though) dishes and storage(it will be limited)

I have begun to compress my belongings, as well as selling my son's baby items he has outgrown, and dividing clothes to keep, give away or sell to make extra cash. I will be working on a notebook/binder to keep all recipes, including homemade household item recipes, important resource numbers and our budget spreadsheets to save money and find my info faster. Any thing to stay organized, its time for me to become an adult and run my own family household.

I'm new with traditional homemaking, I'm not sure how to be practical while setting up house but still make it a plesant organized home(well, apartment until a down payment is earned and saved!) on a small budget. Who knows though, I could find more great savings while I'm living there. However I could start collecting funds and searching for items now that I'm still at home.









I appreciate your advice in advance.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

For furniture, I would dumpster dive AND search craigslist.. I have a set of bookshelves on there right now that are a THIRD of their price new.. and I still can't sell them.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

ok, today was day 1 of homemaking.

it started with a taxi from the YHA to the apt with our luggage. then, DH and the taxi driver unloaded the luggage at the edge of the footpath (which includes stairs and slopes!) while i stood watch with the wrapped baby. then, DH carried the pieces into the apt (a workout!).

we then caught a bus to where our stuff was in storage at another place. stopped at the organics shop there to get all of our cleansers. i recommended lunch at this time, but DH decided that later would be better. little did he (we) know that it would be nuts later--like 3 pm. anyway, get another taxi back to the apt with the rest of our luggage and then go and grab a bite.

head over to the warehouse--which is a horrible place--to get brushes, an air mattress, sheets, basics for the kitchen, etc. didn't cost much, though, so it turned out ok.









got back to the house around 5 or so, and i did a load of laundry, washed the dishes, and put up the air mattress and made the bed. i also decided to sweep the house, front porch, and steps because it was *making me batty* from the moment we decided to go with that place.

so, it's 22 steps to the landing/garden, and then another 14 or so down to the footpath.







that's pretty cool. and i don't think the steps had been swept in about 2 decades with the amount of sand, plant matter, etc. it looked nice after i swept it though. I'm still going to scrub the door outside and such because, guess what? it's still dirty.







so, i'll probably do that tomorrow.

I also managed to scrub the bathroom and the kitchen. and now, DH and i made a run to the grocery store and are at an internet cafe because we won't get internet until tomorrow--and it may not be connected until monday at the earliest anyway, so we have to use a cafe. but $3 for an hour isn't a terrible price for now.

Tomorrow, i have these things:

1. going to the farmer's market to pick up what we'll be eating next week;

2. washing down the front of the house, clearing the garden because the high winds tossed a lot of stuff in there, and doing a trash pick up in the park near by (it's not bad--just a number of cans);

3. getting the internet sorted;

4. organizing for the next week--I start on wednesday (taking over the invoicing and such).

so, that's another full day.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds great zoebird.

we are slowly decluttering and putting things in order. i've been out pruning things back in the winter garden and planning a little...i shall sit down soon and plan out with a drawing, what i'm going to do. i've been collecting water bottles from the neighbour's recycling to use as cloches. lots of little bulbs are up, there are swathes of daffodils in this garden and i added another 100+ last autumn, i'm excited to see it. the compost is coming along but i am really impatient to have more. i have a dear friend who is getting chickens nearby, i may be resigned to not having room myself...but i'm hoping she'll let me have some straw from cleaning out their coop, to add to my garden. soon! i have a tree to prune and i'm still on the fence about getting it professionally done. any thoughts? what are you planning to grow?

i have great hopes to start attending a weekly sewing/knitting group here; if it is good i think i may be fast becoming very attached to london. we had homeschooling friends over last week, and will have more over tomorrow - these are the things that make me feel at home!

i've been cutting up strips of white foam from various technology packing , or bits of woold, and shoving it into the cracks around windows, it is helping cut the breeze







in here. i was FREEZING last night beside a draughty window.

i LOVE having our own room, and having a children's room. their beds are finally all set up and i just have one more piece of furniture to sell off. they are back to violin lessons and the music stand is exactly right for morning practice.

i have too many pears suddenly, though less than a dozen. would you just bake with them, or shall i try my hand at preserving them somehow? ideas?

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Pear problem -

I would roasted them, with sugar & cinnamon and top it with a bit of goat cheese & balsamatic reduction. MMMMM

ooh now I wish I had too many pears so I could make that dessert


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

is there a free website I can use to post pictures so I can include links of my projects? I would love to share









dh brought home WAY too many apples the other day (he made a quick stop at the store and decided to buy apples without realizing we already had a bunch) so I think I'll make some sort of apple crisp tonight.

we have a ton of snow and one of my boys kept getting frost nip on his wrists (probably from snow getting between his hands and the gloves) so I took some old scarves I knitted and sewed them into little wrist-warmer things with room for his thumb to keep them in place. They worked great!! So now my other two want some and I'm busy knitting those up.

I did hang the extra fabric as a curtain for the bunk bed, but I used those clip on curtain rings and didn't buy enough, so it doesn't look so great yet. I'll have to pick up some more when I go back to the store.

I also need to make a stop at the fabric store this week so I can pick up material to make the "tent" to hang over the other boys' bed.

I love this thread, you guys keep me so inspired!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Softmama* 
is there a free website I can use to post pictures so I can include links of my projects? I would love to share









A lot of mamas use www.snapfish.com I think.


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm glad you're settling in to London. If we chose to live in a big city that would be the one. We spent two weeks moored at St. Catherine's and had a great time exploring.

If I had too many pears I may just freeze a few for our smoothies.

I use photobucket for my photos. They have imposed a limit on how many you can have for free, but I have thousands (like 1100) of photos on there and am not even halfway to my limit yet. Use the HTML code to put it in your message.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

softmama, would love to see! i haven't quite gotten round to organising photos yet. tink, you should visit again









oh, i am in love with our new knitting + sewing group. it is hosted by the 'work shop' and the space is completely gorgeous, a lovely nook for sitting and knitting, a sewing table with space to the side to lay things out, and a huge table up the steps to piece big projects. they doing tons of workshops there in quilting, sewing, knitting, even life drawing! i may have to go to that, i've been wanting to fall back into drawing with the passion that i knit with..it has become work and not something i play with. the group of women was so lovely, i am immediately at home. i'm so thankful for this!! and it is every week, which will keep me steady.

i began the patchwork for the girls quilts, how exciting to finally see the juxtaposition of colour + pattern! i'm making a nine-patch. i hope it works







.

otherwise just trying to get things in order here. a billion small decisions. powered by chocolate, these days, i'm afraid.

although i must celebrate a great night's sleep







my tall girl slept the whole night in her bed, and didn't even notice the little one climb up the stairs and in with us









*


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
tink, you should visit again









We will. DH's parents live in Devon now though so I am sure we'll be doing more sightseeing down there. We're hoping to go in September.









Speaking of DH's parents, they are coming for a visit next week so I am trying to get things organized. I still have about six or seven boxes I haven't unpacked, a dozen garbage bags of fabrics for sewing and old clothes, and stuff everywhere in the basement. I'm hoping to tidy it by the weekend. DH and our neighbor are going to be installing laminate wood flooring in our spare room down there and patching the walls so it feels more cozy.

Switching topics, I've recenetly switched to cooking/baking with whole wheat flour. Tonight I made calzones and used 100% of that instead of 50% white too, and they were awful. A totally different consistency. Does anyone have any tips for transitioning?


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 

oh, i am in love with our new knitting + sewing group. it is hosted by the 'work shop' and the space is completely gorgeous, a lovely nook for sitting and knitting, a sewing table with space to the side to lay things out, and a huge table up the steps to piece big projects. they doing tons of workshops there in quilting, sewing, knitting, even life drawing! i may have to go to that, i've been wanting to fall back into drawing with the passion that i knit with..it has become work and not something i play with. the group of women was so lovely, i am immediately at home. i'm so thankful for this!! and it is every week, which will keep me steady.

*

Oh-- is this the Workshop run by the woman who writes the Make Something Blog (http://makesomething.ca) I LOVE that blog. I wish we had something like that where I live.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

ooo, that looks nice! no, it's in the other country i live in







, in north london. actually i'm hoping for a similar thing in north vancouver, out in bc, i've heard there is something opening round the corner from my folks. seems like a great idea to have a space for people to meet up and work together, take classes, have some community. i love it









we got our double dutch and long skipping ropes today, how exciting! our learners park group happens every week and we're planning to bring along the different ropes, chalk, jacks + bouncy ball, and our scooters - we just got my tall child a big-wheeled one that she should be able to use until it just isn't cool anymore







which means she won't be falling off at every crack and root. i'm hoping that we can make this park day something we are really dedicated to, more community







if the weather will please always be good on tuesdays, thank you.

i've ordered an ornate







wooden crochet hook, it is turned, like a beautiful piece of furniture...very large, so i can hook a rug. muddy season and we need some rugs out!

i've made one bookshelf in the girls room clear + beautiful...now for the other one, it is covered in everything!

*


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Hello lovely mamas!

My homemaking skills have been shelved for a time: I've been undergoing diagnostic medical testing to find out what is going on with this growth in my thyroid and my crazy/unbearable mood swings and fatigue.

But, I did finally soak beans and make some super yummy bean and veggie soup!

We're traveling this weekend to visit family, relax and I've brought some knitting along too...however I haven't started knitting or relaxing, yet.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

summer, i hope that you can heal very soon, and get back to things you'd like to do. i have struggled with mood swings for many years, cycles of the blues, and i know how hard it is when you've got children and partners, and work to be consistent for!

my partner is away for a couple of weeks, we haven't had much time together this past year and i'm really missing him. but i did knit in my empty bed last night







which is a delight, and my children crawled in with me in the night. i'm working on a pair of leg warmers for each of them. ravelry has a ton of them, none exactly right so i'm making my own up, more or less. they are pink + fuzzy for ballet.

i finished the second bookshelf...it is quite empty, which is great, no doubt it will fill up soon







but lots and lots of decluttering to do around here, somehow. i have returned to reading aloud to the girls, we are reading little house on the prairie while we snuggle in bed. i know a homelearning mama who did this every day for twenty years, more or less, i aspire









we baked scones yesterday, a little birch sugar and stevia to sweeten, and raisins in. oh my god, they were so good! we used buckwheat + spelt. then our tummies HURT. but i suspect it was the baking powder, which has cornstarch in.

any ideas on baking powder *without* cornstarch? do i need to make it myself?

thanks for pear ideas, i am thinking about pear vanilla jam next, or possible just a yummy crisp. a little overwhelmed around here of late so i may go with the crisp.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

answered my own question: "To make your own corn=free baking powder, mix together 2 parts cream of tartar, 1 part baking soda, and 2 parts arrowroot powder. Store in an airtight container, and substitute in any recipe calling for baking powder. It is more economical to buy cream of tartar and arrowroot powder at a natural foods store, especially if they are sold in bulk.

"This is a single-acting baking powder. That is, all of the rising occurs as soon as the liquid is added to the dry ingredients. For best results, mix all of the dry ingredients well, mix the wet ingredients separately, and have the pan and oven ready to go before mixing them together. Keep mixing to a minimum."

I believe you can also use tapioca flour, potato flour, or another kind of starch instead of the arrowroot.

Or you can just leave out the starch altogether and substitute 1/2 tsp. cream of tartar and 1/4 tsp. baking soda for each teaspoon of baking power called for in the recipe.

from here.

*


----------



## MommaLura (Jan 1, 2009)

baking powder *without* cornstarch- we use featherweight, its potato starch. I have made my own and in some recipes it works well, others I could never have success with until I found featherweight.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks! i made this one, they had a very different consistency, still yummy though, and a very different effect on our tummies







i'll see if i can get that stuff in the uk if this doesn't work in future.

i tried crocheting with fabric + my size 17 hook! hard work!!

*


----------



## APBTlover (Dec 28, 2007)

Um, hi!







I've been following these threads for a while now, and always meaning to post but never getting around to it.... but now I am! Can't wait to join you ladies!

As for me, I'm a 24yr old stay-at-home-wife, expecting our first little one in October. We are really trying to trim the family budget so perhaps we could get away with DH only working part-time, or working from home. Either way, we love simple living and cultivating our little homestead.







We live in a rather small (600sq ft) house on 2 acres in a rural area. Part of the property is wooded and much of the rest is extremely shady... great for surviving our blistering summers but it makes gardening and such a touch difficult.

Let's see: DH and I both enjoy cooking from scratch, and we're slowly learning how to stock up on and cook "Traditional Foods." We both sew, though DH is better at it than I am! He can just _see_ how things will turn out more clearly than I can. I have extremely basic crocheting and knitting skills, and hoping to polish them up in time to make some nice things for the baby! We have a small flock of chickens for eggs (an assortment of Australorps, Barred Rocks, and Games... Games are perfect survivors/foragers for living next to the woods as we do) and are just getting started raising rabbits for the table. Humane meat is so important to us, so we're hoping to meet most or all of our meat needs through venison and rabbit over the coming year. We have a Pygmy goat doe and hopes of getting a small amount of milk that way, eventually. I'm the "crafty" one... DH is more into metalwork and hide tanning, naturally.







I'm very much into natural medicine, wildcrafting, and making my own cleaners, etc.

Do we fit in?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APBTlover* 
Do we fit in?









clearly!







you're a lucky one, he's got a ton of skills! welcome.

i'm nearly finished those ballet leg warmers, that would be staying in sick and watching the olympics







lots of baking too. today we went to the benjamin franklin museum in london, suitably old-fashioned!

my quilting is coming along, and my children keep coming up with more. i put up some curtains, i had to unscrew the rod, phew! i'm so happy with the space.

what have you been up to?

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome APBTlover!









Artparent - Are you still eliminating grains? I seem to remember that a thread back or so and now seeing the cornstarch, just hoping everything is going a-ok for you & family









I have been a bit busy - we are trying to declutter the house bit by bit. So far - not too bad but we have to hustle as I want it done in anticipation of treasure mapping







DH just wants it out for a garage sale or really just wants it out of the hosue.

Tried my hand at yogurt making again this weekend - we have success finally! I ended up using my crockpot and it turned out wonderfully!
Made some much needed granola for me to snack on, and continuing to work on gluten-free meals. Last night I made some very simple cabbage rolls without tomato sauce and in a chicken stock/broth instead. Not too bad, but the stuffing which was just ground beef, onions & cabbage. Overall it could have used some garlic & rice, so notes for next time.









We revived the houseplants back to decent shape & health - who knew what a little water & food could do?







I'm now looking to get several more for all the rooms in our house to help with the air quality and some for my office at work too. I transplanted a piece of MIL tongue which was getting outta control into a damaged tea kettle and I'm hoping she comes along and takes root because it's a neat little pot. I might try another damaged tea kettle for a cutting of pothos I have to see how that will do.

That's all and ... really enough for now! hugs to you all!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi friends!

I have been lurking along mostly. Working more than I intended to, but this week I seem to be getting a nice breather, so









Besides work, we had a couple major repairs in the house, a water softener and a water heater (in that order, of course) broke in the same week. I got the tax refunds, so at least we can pay for it all, and this week I hope to place our garden orders. We're doing a lot this spring in the way of fruits and perennials. I am hoping to get cast-off perennials from my mom (and anyone else willing to donate) in spring so we can start adding flowers to the place. It is right now so utilitarian.

We cleaned out pens in the barn again today, and so we have enormous manure piles to work into the gardens come spring. Lots of manure. We are streamlining our flock, too. Decided to go with just dairy goats and leave the meat goats. We found a good home for our meat goat does. My dairy does are looking very pregnant, meanwhile, and I'm looking forward to babies and milk. The hens are giving us more than two dozen eggs each day, so we're eating hearty breakfasts and the kids are saving up for spending money when our family trip comes this fall.

But around the house? Nothing. It's all I can do to keep us in bread and meals, so that's what I do. We're still eating well off the garden produce, and I need to get organized to make sure we consume what's down there before new crops are producing! We also know we want to at least double the onions and potatoes this year.

My other major focus right now is my own health. I have been working out consistently and have been feeling terrific. I've lost almost half the weight I need to and built my core and upper body strength, all of which will help me immensely when spring comes and the crazy gardening work begins in earnest.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

So, my homemaking has been going well. We have a table. It wobbles. I used some of hawk's blocks to keep that from happening. he hasn't seemed to notice the missing blocks. LOL

I made Naan for the first time. Didn't do it quite right. the taste was good, texture too dense, but otherwise, excellent.

Cooking at home is so much fun. DH decided he wasn't doing enough and thought that he would do dishes. He's learning to pitch in rather then sitting there phased out. LOL

and, we settle the business on Monday, so we'll start zipping away with that work.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

lots of great things! i can't imagine you'd have time for more, ijooj. ktd, no, i am pathetic around food just now, i've just been eating wheat free. i did try for a while on gluten free, probably not nearly long enough







but i wasn't feeling much better, and i didn't feel like i could commit to it just now. i may be forced to soon







how are you folks doing with it?

oo, i finally found my girls a ceramics class, mostly just hanging out in a studio making things with some friends, and it was so great







i'm going to see if i can muck about with some projects too. i want to learn to use the wheel and make myself some dishes























i'm in the part of my mood swings where i can barely clean the kitchen or make food, i have to work on serious inspiration. i think this iron supplement isn't strong enough for me...or some other things. *sigh* is it asking too much to have steady energy and happiness? good things are happening, new friendships, and great projects, just no energy. :gloom

*


----------



## APBTlover (Dec 28, 2007)

Has anyone here ever read _The Hidden Art of Homemaking_ by Edith Schaeffer? I am sort of re-reading it right now... the author writes from a Christian perspective, but it is full of food for thought even if you're not one (I'm currently a fumbling agnostic, so...). Her basic underlying thought is that we have (or are given, by God) our creativity chiefly for the purpose of sharing it with those in our daily lives, not "saving it up" to become world famous singers or whatever. Generally, I like it.







Each chapter (titled "Food," "Music," etc) gives concrete suggestions (for example, changing up our meals from day to day, working in more fresh foods, growing a small garden for tomatoes, etc) and also some general philosophy about living (in the same Food chapter, she talks about preparing hearty, thoughtful meals for the hobos who passed by their home, and how this taught her daughter compassion and "doing unto others" as no sermon ever could). It's somewhat hard to explain but overall a nice, inspirational book.

Any other homemaking-themed books to recommend? We are major book-lovers around here, so I'd love to hear your ideas.


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APBTlover* 
Any other homemaking-themed books to recommend? We are major book-lovers around here, so I'd love to hear your ideas.









Sounds great







I really want to get this


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Art- the gf lifestyle has well... not been adopted by the entire family. Its become more of a FFY idea with me. I'm making progress and I'm giving myself a year to eliminate all gluten out of the diet. Right now I'm only about 75% effective of not eating anything with flour in it







Its tricky!!

Do any of you gals have ideas on what to do with whey? I'll have 3 cups of it leftover once I'm done straining my yogurt and I'm failing to find something to do with it.

Plant food? Grains? I've never worked with whey before so... its all new to me


----------



## APBTlover (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmamapagan* 
Sounds great







I really want to get this

Me, too! It's been on my book list for ages. Thanks for reminding me it's in print now!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

you can soak your grains in it, or you can use some in sauerkraut or other fermented veg. or have a look into ricotta...er..i think!

i did find some energy and it was wonderful to get up to a clean kitchen. i'd love to get more done each day...sometimes i think it is just getting started that really stalls me.

at least i am motivated when i hire a sitter, we are settling into once a week now for me to work on my animation, which generally starts well, then reduces me to despairing tears, and then sorts itself out once again.









we have a new milkman! i am so excited, he is delivering goat milk in the morning. if it is in glass i will be







. i dreamt that i was delivering milk, in beautiful glass bottles, and i bought myself beautiful fine-flowered gloves for the job, and considered whether i might turn over on my bike with all the bottles in the front basket. romantic?

my children are getting tired of our homemade mint toothpaste. any suggestions for other natural flavours? fennel, perhaps...

off to read little house to my bedtime children.

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hi mamas, its been a while..

we may be buying our own little place soon! my mom came to visit and told me that she has some money for a down payment







we have found one little place that is within our budget and has some potential.. it has room for a garden and chickens and play space outside, its fenced and has a beautiful view of an old farmhouse and field, and the mountains as well...there are some beautiful trees and shrubs in the yard (hard to tell at this time of year but there are photos from the summer and its so lush! the house isn't perfect, but im good at making things how i want them. it has a woodstove and 3 bedrooms, a small greenhouse and shed and its on a quiet, dead end street. the bathroom would need gutting but ive already chosen what i want in it from ikea and it will be stunning when done







the floors need replacing in some parts from water damage, but that's easy enough, then i will lay wood flooring.. everything is white in there, so a perfect canvas for my obsessive painting and the windows are big and many..all with nice views..no other houses to be seen (there are houses on either side quite close, but the greenery covers it up)! its bright (which i need so much and do not have in our current house..rental.uck.) the kitchen is small, but quaint..with my things and a coat of paint and some new nobs on the cupboards.. a few plants on the sill.... it would be pretty..
of course its all up in the air, but im manifesting..
also ttc #4







im going to be busy!

~love your descriptions of your life elisa!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

fern! it sounds like the one! i am dead jealous







thinking good thoughts for you to get it, i know you'll turn it into a gorgeous thing! and don't underestimate the financial power of being able to turn a place gorgeous, i did it once and i would do it again in a heartbeat. that's what artists do, right? gentrify









thanks dear. your description made me want to run away from the city. that and my creepy neighbours (i have sweet ones too, mind!)

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh, i just got my own rotary cutter, mat, thick ruler, i am in love









we've been making lots of doll clothes, i finished the girls aprons, cute, linen with an apple print, and then of course we had to bake.

we had a delightful afternoon, very warm (now back to







chilly) and jumping rope, hopscotch, jacks, wheeling round and round, lots of time on swings and kicking a ball. many of the kids joined in skipping, one of them learned to skip that day, hurrah! very sweet.

little one decided she didn't want her leg warmers i made







luckily they work just as well on her big sister. i've cast on a sock tonight, my partner's birthday is coming quickly.

i must look at my seeds! i spent a day digging and tidying the garden, i think i have to order in some soil again this year. anyone else getting started in the garden?

*

*


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

yup, but we're prepping for autumn here. i just want to get the soil repaired and some basic plantings in for the fall, and then finish up in spring (sept/oct). we are also working in the community garden.

the real work right now is maintaining the home and business. DH is happy to leave small messes, but i know those add up. i've kept up with my chores plus the onslaught of work from the business due to the transition. they have left the place in complete disarray. DH is fussing about the work (both home and business) but that's because he hates change, not because he is unwilling.

we have such different modes about this. he complains and does it, i don't complain and do it and think that the complaints mean that he doesn't want to or isn't willing to do it, even though he is. i just wish he would do things without complaint.

anyway, that's it here. i haven't tried naan again, either. we just got too busy too quickly.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

It's been so quiet here lately! We must all have spring fever! Just popping in for an update.

I have a new project inspired by the fact our throw pillows are everywhere in our living room and we have lots of them. So... I am sewing buttons on them and using a bit of rustic yarn (brown twine-like) and making a little handle for each. My goal is to have them all hanging up on the wall sort of like fluffy wall art.

Other than that - trying to focus on the garden soon, watching everything melt here in WI which is magical. Next weekend we have plans to open the house up, take down all the plastic and start with the spring cleaning









Hope everyone is doing well and starting to get out and enjoy the spring!


----------



## APBTlover (Dec 28, 2007)

We're having the most beautiful, perfect, fabulous spring weather here. It's like gardening heaven... except our whole garden area (the one full sun area in our shady yard) is a mudhole. A swamp. O Lord. I've got so much work to do out there and I can't do it! It's not muddy when it warms up. For one thing we often have late summer droughts, and it's low elevation is actually helpful then. Plus, once the grass (and weeds... I mean, wildflowers) get going, most of the rain will be taken up into the plants before it reaches the garden anyway. But for now: muddy, muddy mess.

On to better news: my morning (hah!) sickness is now 99.9% gone, so I can actually cook again!







NourishedKitchen.com has a great-looking molasses custard recipe up I'm hoping to try on one of our last cold nights. Yum.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

its rainy here! almost spring like but for the odd snowflake and the fact that everyting still looks dead. if you look closely there are bulbs poking up. the side of my house is thick with new poppies and the moss is getting greener every day.

tomorrow im attending a workshop on permaculture and mushroom cultivation..then sunday is our first community garden workparty! we will fin out which plots we get and meet some of the other gardeners.

the new house is looking hopeful. im still daydreaming about how it will look when im done with it..and about my raised beds and vining plants growing all up the front and back..

oh, and im pregnant









happy almost spring!


----------



## APBTlover (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
oh, and im pregnant









Yay! Congratulations!







Our little ones will only be a few weeks apart.


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

I love reading this thread!

Congrats *APBTlover* and *MamaFern*!

The snow is melting, work is busy and today I went and bought "fancy fabric" for DD's birthday dress! She's asked for a Cinderella type dress and she picked out indigo crepe backed satin and indigo shimmering chiffon. We had such a good time at the craft store picking out her fabric...plus I found an amazing linen that I'm going to make these super cute mama/little girl smock tops out of. Now, if I can only find the time to sew...

Working OOH tomorrow and I might get a small chance to knit on my lunch break, but other than that...just getting ready to do a huge spring clean here next week.
DH started in the basement today and we'll slowly work our way upstairs...we have de-cluttering, re-arranging, and painting to accomplish.

I was so happy, I bought our groceries at the local co-op and managed to make all of the food before the produce went bad...and made a weeks worth of meals from scratch! 3 square meals for 7 days







That's a record for me.
The best was some spinach stuffed shells, yum-O!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I am jealous of the loveliness and beautiful things made with your own hands. I ended up developing trigger fingers on both hands with all the knitting (OK, yes, probably overdid it), so I need to break from it for a while. Wanted to make a lightweight summer scarf/wrap for prayers but never got to it yet. Have been sort of inward-focused. I have lost about half the weight I need to, which means I am losing at the perfect rate, and I have avoided injury, so I will be ready for the bike-riding and walking and hard outdoor work of spring. Rakes and shovels and pitchforks.

Congratulations, MamaFern! I hope all is going well.

I've been working many hours at the office/for the office for the past couple of months...and it has been timed nicely, but it has meant less time to do wonderful things at home. But I have begun discussing with my boss and planning for the spring/summer/fall, when I will not be available in the office. It should be good. I am looking forward to a great summer with the kids.









We've streamlined the farm in the past weeks. I now have just two dairy does and my small buck, a ewe flock (with a sweet, new hair sheep!) plus my special wether, and the layer hens. Emus are gone, meat goats are gone, and I decluttered the house, too. Must be manifesting season.







I have placed the order for apple trees, raspberries, asparagus, rhubarb, strawberries, willows, grapes...I think that might be it. I am not starting my own seed this year, but will look hard to find a good source for starts. Need to start researching that.

Dh is gone right now, and my does are getting closer to delivery, but they still look like we have a little time, so I am not going to worry too much. Dh built the milkstand before he left, my mom gave me the stainless steel from when they had the cows, so I feel more ready.

The plan for the summer, besides working hard in the gardens, milking goats and learning how to do stuff with the milk, and putting hay into the barn, is to enjoy it. We will go into town a couple days a week to catch the lunch concerts, hit the library, swim at the pool. Nothing scheduled once soccer season is done. If we can get all the perennials planted that we want to, this will be the year that really pushes it toward our vision. I am also going to ask for perennial flower donations from anyone with perennial beds. We are working on a privacy fence, which will be begin again as soon as the thaw makes it possible. All these big investments make me glad to be working.

But for today, I have ds home with me, dd is on a sleepover, and we're trying to relax a little. Might make some cookies, but we're going to the library and cleaning barn for sure. Weather is still soupy and we both have colds, so probably not too much outside today. Still, lots going on.

Spring is almost here!







Like ktg, I am enchanted by the thaw...and also picking up a lot of trash.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

wow, congratulations mamas!

lots of great making. i have been







so busy here, getting the windows cleaned, tomorrow we're having the big trees pruned to let in lots of light, i hope, i set about with a pressure washer to remove the awful old paint off the patio and restore the grey, much better already, and i've been seriously reorganising the house. we've been very busy having friends over for dinner, going on field trips, making things, it has been pretty much non-stop. today we had our first london spring day, really warm enough to retire the wooly coats and i am so ready for this! we went to a gorgeous flower market today, i got some tall (nearly tall as me!) cherry blossom branches to stand in a window, and a few other things for the house, it is feeling better and better. i really love the sewing group, and i've not been knitting as much but have a pair of socks i must finish before my love's birthday. i am hoping to start making pottery on tuesday









ijooj, so great that you've been so committed to fitness. i've fallen off that wagon, though i am partially saved by my 4 year old finally getting really robust walking, so i'm doing a lot more walking and a lot less carrying, hurrah! but i would like to get back to yoga. i feel like some other things need to be in order first. i have been working on my animation weekly, and getting other things done...one thing at a time! the garden is calling, our tulips are growing up daily and the daffodils are about to bust out. time to plant seeds. i've put up some opaque plastic on a couple of windows, taken down a horrible mesh curtain on the building's front door + changed it for that plastic, it is much brighter and better...so we are coming along. the shed is organised, and i'll be bringing in soil for the garden. i've ordered blueberries + strawberries! exciting! i hope to really get organised to grow and preserve food this year.

we all got fountain pens yesterday, yay! we are a bit inky-fingered, but so happy to have permanent pens, no more garbage!

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations APBTlover & MamaFern!!! *squeeee* for new babies!

This weekend we took advantage of the wonderful weather and headed outside to take stock of our backyard & front to see what needed to be cleaned up and begin the process removing plants which I unfortunately have little to no love for.

Our arborvitiums got hit particularly hard this winter, so we have to wrap them up, to get them straightened out once again. DH dislikes them and wants "real" tree but forgets we have a huge telephone pole with eletrical wires right above that area - so no real trees







. Also the arborvitums nicely block out our neighbors window. We found and removed 2 big groupings of buckthorn, and I found 2 other little sprouts







Next weekend (if the weather is good) I'll be cutting down some horribly thorny bush which is next to the kids swing set and starting to plot how to move the 2 wild rose bushes to the south side of the house where the rest of the roses I inherited (from our previous owner) and let it climb up a weather worn wooden ladder if possible.

We have to prune/trim a pear tree and begin to layout & soil test for our veggie garden too. Then its deciding what plants we want in our backyard and how to maximize enclosing our space but with natural barriers. I'm thinking tall prairie grasses. I







wild tall grasses

I finished sewing buttons on another pillow and I'm getting better at it i.e. less wild stitches and not looking as messy on the backside









Working on hanging up and identifying what we want in our house to make it ours... this is harder than I thought. I'm lucky if I get 1 piece up a weekend. I'm just not sure sometimes if it too country kitchy or just crazy haphazard blending of us. I'm trying to figure out places for my belly cast and a mirror which needs to get re-finished.

Made another batch of yogurt this weekend, trying to stay gf - but its tough. Looking to make a batch of hummus too


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

aside from generally maintaining my home, we haven't done a lot of traditional homemaking here. mostly, we are focused on getting the business organized! so, i admit that my focus has been there and keeping hawk in his happy happy activities.

but, i'm still working on baking bread.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

_ktg_, what does buckthorn look like, where might it grow, and what's the deal?

Our willows, btw, are intended for barrier, too. If we like them, I'll get more each year, as they also provide nice browse for goats and sheep. Not weepers, but upright.

I am struggling between feeling so burned out by the whole solo working parent thing and just wanting to chuck work for a while and spend all my time at home. Soon it will be my home season, and I'll be wishing I could go to the office.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

ahh buckthorn... how do I loathe thee! Its pretty much invaded most of the north (WI, MN, Northeastern forests) and is a nasty bugger.

Jooj - this gives a pretty good description of what it looks like. Right now it would be grey, with alterating branches/thorns which are perpendicular to each other.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

I fell off the thread about 6 weeks ago, but you all have been on my mind. I read through and everyone has been busy! New floors! New home! New pregnancies! Sewing! Knitting! Cooking! Hooray!!!
I have been focusing on my midwifery studies. I am happy to report that I got certified in Neonatal resuscitiation, attended toLabor doula training- which was fabulous, learned how to encapsulate placenta, and have been loving this path!
After much research and debate, we have decided to save more before buying a house. In the meantime we are going to move my mom in to our apartment (am I insane???).
I am watching the snow melt a little each day in anticipation of gardening. The guys built a greenhouse for our communal garden (with the neighbors) and we will be doubling the number of beds this year. As for the garden I put in at the in-laws, I'm thinking of putting in an asparagus patch, lots of potatoes, and herbs so that I don't have too much maintenance to do over there.
So, Spring cleaning is in full swing and I am glad to revisit the thread. You ladies inspire me!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds very exciting angelique!
we are busy busy busy these days. london has finally warmed up, i have a garden full of daffodils, the bluebells are coming, and the tulips. i spent yesterday planting up all of the march seeds and will do another round in april. my strawberries arrived, exciting! nervous! i'm hoping that starting early will give me a great start when the little plants have to face the snails!

i did get to play with clay at my children's ceramics class, i go to the potters beautiful kitchen with another artist mama, and sit in mucky heaven. today at the museum of london we were looking at roman pots, and at the café i admit i ordered their soup because it came in such a gorgeous bowl, pedestal base and two lions on either side, curving in at the top a bit, white







. i may try my hand at that once i get a good tea cup! i did make one but it is very little, i'd like to make a bigger one. just hand building.

i've been knitting like mad to finish my sweetheart's socks in time for his birthday! day after tomorrow - spring!!







the are off knitty, widdershins again, this time in a silvery grey, cabled. a couple of homeschooling mamas are going to join our knitting sewing group after seeing me knitting, hurrah!

at that group this week i sewed my first pieces into 9-patches, how exciting to see all the colourwork coming together! i am very happy with it. i need to sew a lot of them, then add white sashing, and it may be autumn before they are done!! well...i don't mind. i keep working away.

i've got my partner's office organised, pretty much, finally - all over the house. i'm pleased to have it all put away.

what do you think, store away the canner til summer? or will there be things to do before then?

what are you working on these days?

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 

what do you think, store away the canner til summer? or will there be things to do before then?

what are you working on these days?

*

I would say keep it out. I'm about to start on canning some staples and finally switch away from some of the processed foods we've relied upon for so long. Things on my list - beans (black, kidney, seasoned chili beans and garbanzo) so when I fail to have them sitting out to soak or in planning a meal I can quickly grab them and use them and know what is in them.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i would LOVE to do this, i've been meaning to - i'd love to make some soups to have on hand. but i've been too scared to start! any tips? sites? recipes?
x!

*


----------



## APBTlover (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, Mamas!









Spring is really gearing up around here. We were given an awesome old barrel with holes already drilled in it, for filling with strawberries. We got in 36 plants and still haven't planted anything on top!







We bought a couple of apple trees and a grapevine, all awaiting transplanting when the ground dries up a bit more. I can't wait!

We butchered our first home-raised rabbit this weekend, as well. It was so satisfying to FINALLY have truly "happy" meat on the table. We have seen these little ones since the day they were born and they have been clean, healthy, and happy every day of their lives. Any bits we didn't want went to the dogs, and DH has the pelt drying, so no waste at all. The only thing was, although the meat was divine, the recipe I used (a crockpot recipe in a tomato-based sauce) wasn't something we liked enough for regular rotation. Does anyone have any good rabbit recipes to share...?


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't have any rabbit recipes, but I wanted to say "Way to go!" That sounds awesome *APBTlover*!








I was thinking about eating my cat this morning after she demolished my laundry drying rack...








Once it stops raining here, it will be time to play in the garden!


----------



## APBTlover (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngeliqueW* 
I was thinking about eating my cat this morning after she demolished my laundry drying rack...









Haha, I have definitely been there! Right now it's the pygmy goat, usually. We've taken to calling her "Barbecue."









ETA: Yes, I'm joking. But not about the nickname...


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Hellooooo Ladies! Just wanting to pop in - did I miss that we moved to a Spring thread?

Hope everyone is doing great and staying busy!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

hi ktg! very busy around our house, seems to have gone awfully quiet around this thread. i'm happy to start a new thread if folks are interested.. x

*


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Artparent! I know the busy feeling right now all too well, between getting spring cleaning going, now TM making, starting a garden ... I feel a bit









Just wanted to touch base with all you lovely ladies and see what crafty ideas we were cooking!


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

Is there another thread going because I'm still here too. I'm trying to figure out gardening.







I had planted some seeds in egg cartons, and I think I transplanted them too early and left them out in the sun too long. Poor things. So last night I started over. Lucky for me, I started the others really early. (We live in zone 4.)

Aside from gardening I've been doing some spring cleaning. I really need to get to the basement to sort things out because I'd like to have a yard sale this summer. Our weather's been all over the place. When it's warm I feel motivated and when it's cold I just want to huddle in the house and stay cozy.


----------



## APBTlover (Dec 28, 2007)

....maybe we need a spring/summer thread?


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

Is there a spring thread yet? DH built our daughter a playhouse last weekend...now I get to paint and decorate it.


----------

